# From WTT to BFP: Teaup & Brenn are best buddies!



## brenn09

TEACUP!!!! 

We have a home until we both get our BFPs- FXed for July!!!! 

Just a reminder: 
My first three possible due dates are...

April 2, 2014
April 29, 2014
May 26, 2014

I feel so sad I've had those figured out so long :haha:

Also, OH made his first baby purchase this weekend!! He found a Disney storybook with several stories in it and he just had to get it! It was the cutest thing! I also found a Petunia Picklebottom diaper bag for $80 and was just dying to get it, it was absolutely adorable!!!! OH said to get it, but I couldn't be the crazy lady buying a diaper bag before we even tried for a baby, so I didn't buy it but I thought a lot about it :haha:

How was your weekend, Teacup???

So glad we are so close to trying!!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> TEACUP!!!!
> 
> We have a home until we both get our BFPs- FXed for July!!!!
> 
> Just a reminder:
> My first three possible due dates are...
> 
> April 2, 2014
> April 29, 2014
> May 26, 2014
> 
> I feel so sad I've had those figured out so long :haha:
> 
> Also, OH made his first baby purchase this weekend!! He found a Disney storybook with several stories in it and he just had to get it! It was the cutest thing! I also found a Petunia Picklebottom diaper bag for $80 and was just dying to get it, it was absolutely adorable!!!! OH said to get it, but I couldn't be the crazy lady buying a diaper bag before we even tried for a baby, so I didn't buy it but I thought a lot about it :haha:
> 
> How was your weekend, Teacup???
> 
> So glad we are so close to trying!!! :hugs:

Yayy! :happydance: 

My due dates are:

4th April
5th May
5th June

Although this has probably changed slightly because my AF is a couple of days late. My cycles vary between 28 days to 34. (Although once it was 37 days! I blame wedding stress for that one) How regular are your cycles? 

Aww how sweet your OH already bought something for your baby! That must have made you feel so excited! I saw the cutest cuddly toy in a shop window the other day, it was a little pink cow made of soft fabric. Had to resist buying it though! 

Do you see yourself having a girl or a boy first? I don't know why but I have always seen me and my OH having a baby girl first. But I would be super happy with either! :kiss:

Yeah my weekend was good thanks! Saw lots of family and I found out my oldest sister is expecting her second baby due end of December (her little girl is only 8 months!) I was surprised how quick they decided to have another! So if I do fall pregnant straight away then our babies will only have a three month age gap! (She doesn't know I'm thinking of TTC anytime soon though). 

It's so exciting we're only a couple of months off TTC now! I bet it will go so quick. I am taking folic acid each night. I'm not taking the TTC multivitamins because they made me vomit orange stuff. :sick: What vitamins are you taking?


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Yayy! :happydance:
> 
> My due dates are:
> 
> 4th April
> 5th May
> 5th June
> 
> Although this has probably changed slightly because my AF is a couple of days late. My cycles vary between 28 days to 34. (Although once it was 37 days! I blame wedding stress for that one) How regular are your cycles?
> 
> Aww how sweet your OH already bought something for your baby! That must have made you feel so excited! I saw the cutest cuddly toy in a shop window the other day, it was a little pink cow made of soft fabric. Had to resist buying it though!
> 
> Do you see yourself having a girl or a boy first? I don't know why but I have always seen me and my OH having a baby girl first. But I would be super happy with either! :kiss:
> 
> Yeah my weekend was good thanks! Saw lots of family and I found out my oldest sister is expecting her second baby due end of December (her little girl is only 8 months!) I was surprised how quick they decided to have another! So if I do fall pregnant straight away then our babies will only have a three month age gap! (She doesn't know I'm thinking of TTC anytime soon though).
> 
> It's so exciting we're only a couple of months off TTC now! I bet it will go so quick. I am taking folic acid each night. I'm not taking the TTC multivitamins because they made me vomit orange stuff. :sick: What vitamins are you taking?

My cycles are pretty regular, but the last three have been whacked out! I ovulated a week late once, started spotting two days before AF, and then the last cycle I spotted for three days before AF! :shrug: I've never spotted before so I have NO idea why that was?? My week late ovulation was due to lack of sleep and stress, so I'm with you there!! 

I've had a hard time resisting baby purchases, I've bought two books and OH has bought one but that is it! I see something at every single store :haha:

As for a boy or girl, I really hope we get a boy first, but I would be happy either way too! I just kinda don't see us ever having a boy, so I want to have a boy first so that I know we will have one- if that makes sense? Our family has a history of only girls (only have a niece, only sisters, etc.) and I would really like to have a son. Of course, I can't wait to have a little girl, too!! I have a great baby girl name list and our boy name list is wayyyy shorter! :haha:

I LOVED having cousins close in age- that would be amazing! My SIL is due to start IVF this summer, hopefully in May, and although I'm a little sad I may not (hopefully will not) be pregnant alone- I realize this is awfully selfish- I'm really excited our baby could have a cousin close their their own age!! It would be amazing for them to grow up together!!

Vomit orange stuff!! OMG! I have a prescription for Neevo DHA, which has folate in it instead of folic acid? My doc thinks I may have issues converting folic acid to folate. :shrug:

Our wait is going to fly by!! This time, this is it! I'm not waiting any longer, and going to try so hard to catch that eggie right away!! FXed for us!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I need your opinion, buddy! I posted this in my journal, but figured you would check here first anyway!
As you know, my policies will kick in April 1, 2014. At this time, if we ttc/fall pg in July, we'll be due April 2, 2014. My question: would you go on birth control pills to push back AF now, so that your period moves back to start in July, rather than late June?

I'm thinking of going on two weeks of birth control Wed or Thurs to avoid AF this weekend (girl's night out) and then it will push back my cycle. If my cycle were to return to normal quickly (and I realize there is a chance it won't- which is why I'm asking what you ladies would do), then my cycle will start July 10, rather than June 26. This puts us with an EDD of mid-April (April 17, roughly) much less likely to give birth before April 1, 2014 than if we were due April 2.

What would you do? Take the pill for two weeks; risk it and maybe be due 4/2/14; wait until the end of July and not be due until 4/29/14?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I need your opinion, buddy! I posted this in my journal, but figured you would check here first anyway!
> As you know, my policies will kick in April 1, 2014. At this time, if we ttc/fall pg in July, we'll be due April 2, 2014. My question: would you go on birth control pills to push back AF now, so that your period moves back to start in July, rather than late June?
> 
> I'm thinking of going on two weeks of birth control Wed or Thurs to avoid AF this weekend (girl's night out) and then it will push back my cycle. If my cycle were to return to normal quickly (and I realize there is a chance it won't- which is why I'm asking what you ladies would do), then my cycle will start July 10, rather than June 26. This puts us with an EDD of mid-April (April 17, roughly) much less likely to give birth before April 1, 2014 than if we were due April 2.
> 
> What would you do? Take the pill for two weeks; risk it and maybe be due 4/2/14; wait until the end of July and not be due until 4/29/14?

I dunno! My SIL went on Norethisterone when it was her wedding to delay her AF and she fell pregnant the following cycle. She had no problems with it messing with her cycle/hormones. So maybe take that? :thumbup: I actually have some I didn't use on my wedding day I could post to you! (Prob best to get it properly prescribed though!) I prob wouldn't risk ending up with a due date before April 1st. So yes, I think take Norethisterone. 

Don't you think that your due date could change in the next month or two if your cycles are irregular? Maybe wait and see what happens. xx

My AF came on properly today! So now my due dates have changed to:

April 10th
May 11th
June 11th

Only 2 more AF's until TTC! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I dunno! My SIL went on Norethisterone when it was her wedding to delay her AF and she fell pregnant the following cycle. She had no problems with it messing with her cycle/hormones. So maybe take that? :thumbup: I actually have some I didn't use on my wedding day I could post to you! (Prob best to get it properly prescribed though!) I prob wouldn't risk ending up with a due date before April 1st. So yes, I think take Norethisterone.
> 
> Don't you think that your due date could change in the next month or two if your cycles are irregular? Maybe wait and see what happens. xx
> 
> My AF came on properly today! So now my due dates have changed to:
> 
> April 10th
> May 11th
> June 11th
> 
> Only 2 more AF's until TTC! :happydance:

I do not have any norethisterone, but I do have a sample Loseasonique from my doc, three months worth so there is plenty :haha: OH and I are still discussing it, he thinks I shouldn't do it because he knows how hard I try to avoid introducing artificial things into my body (food, etc.) so he said it was up to me really. My cycle has stayed the same o-wise the last two cycles, it only changed the one cycle I was so sleep deprived and stressed out! I'm thinking I may take the birth control for two weeks this week, then that gives me two periods before July's cycle to see if things regulate quickly. Idk :shrug:

Yay for AF!!! How long are your cycles usually? Mine end up being 27 days, with a 13 day LP so if I get to my 14th day after O, it will be a great sign to test- IF I can hold out that long :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I dunno! My SIL went on Norethisterone when it was her wedding to delay her AF and she fell pregnant the following cycle. She had no problems with it messing with her cycle/hormones. So maybe take that? :thumbup: I actually have some I didn't use on my wedding day I could post to you! (Prob best to get it properly prescribed though!) I prob wouldn't risk ending up with a due date before April 1st. So yes, I think take Norethisterone.
> 
> Don't you think that your due date could change in the next month or two if your cycles are irregular? Maybe wait and see what happens. xx
> 
> My AF came on properly today! So now my due dates have changed to:
> 
> April 10th
> May 11th
> June 11th
> 
> Only 2 more AF's until TTC! :happydance:
> 
> I do not have any norethisterone, but I do have a sample Loseasonique from my doc, three months worth so there is plenty :haha: OH and I are still discussing it, he thinks I shouldn't do it because he knows how hard I try to avoid introducing artificial things into my body (food, etc.) so he said it was up to me really. My cycle has stayed the same o-wise the last two cycles, it only changed the one cycle I was so sleep deprived and stressed out! I'm thinking I may take the birth control for two weeks this week, then that gives me two periods before July's cycle to see if things regulate quickly. Idk :shrug:
> 
> Yay for AF!!! How long are your cycles usually? Mine end up being 27 days, with a 13 day LP so if I get to my 14th day after O, it will be a great sign to test- IF I can hold out that long :haha:Click to expand...

Hi Brenn! :dance: Hows your week going? I think Loseasonique works differently from Norethisterone because it's an actual birthcontrol pill, when Norethisterone literally just delays your period until you stop taking it. I would take Norethisterone (or equivalent) which is specifically for delaying AF by a week or so. It shouldn't mess up your hormones as much as a normal contraceptive pill. But if it was me, I wouldn't take any pills and I would just wait one more cycle before TTC so that I am certain to not have a due date before April 1st. Because any sort of artificial hormones are bound to put you a little out of balance cycle wise. Other option is risk it and leave nature to decide! What have you decided to do? :flower:

My cycles are normally around 31 days. Although the last one was 35 days. I have been recording my cycle lengths since August 2011! This was when I started getting broody. Shortest has been 28 days, and longest has been 39 days. The short cycle was when I was exercising more and going running three times a week. The looong one was when I had a lot of stress going on. My ovulation seems to be between day 11 to day 16 - this is based on symptoms only

I meant to ask - how did the doc know you couldn't convert Folic Acid? Were you having some symptoms while taking it?


----------



## brenn09

We decided not to take the pill, basically just wait and see how wefeel in July, and we may wait until the end of July or start trying right away, I think we won't decide that until July :haha:

She didn't tell me why, just that caucasians have a higher chance of that genetic mutation, and I have no idea why she thinks I do or if she just wanted to play it safe. She did give me a ton of samples so I don't think she benefits that way :haha:

I will check in later, my phone is acting funny!


----------



## brenn09

AF started a day late so my revised due dates are:
April 3
April 30
May 27 (OH's bday!)

Idk why she got me late, I had some spotting very lightly yesterday and I have had insomnia three nights this week so I think how tired I was affected af this time. 

I'm off for a girl's night, so I will check in with you about this last week tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> AF started a day late so my revised due dates are:
> April 3
> April 30
> May 27 (OH's bday!)
> 
> Idk why she got me late, I had some spotting very lightly yesterday and I have had insomnia three nights this week so I think how tired I was affected af this time.
> 
> I'm off for a girl's night, so I will check in with you about this last week tomorrow!!! :hugs:

So that makes your due date further from 1st April! :thumbup: Glad you decided not to take the pill, I think this close to TTC it's best to avoid artificial hormones as much as possible. 

I have a cold at the moment. :cry: Also we are off camping next week so I hope I get better by monday! 

Enjoy your girls night out! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> So that makes your due date further from 1st April! :thumbup: Glad you decided not to take the pill, I think this close to TTC it's best to avoid artificial hormones as much as possible.
> 
> I have a cold at the moment. :cry: Also we are off camping next week so I hope I get better by monday!
> 
> Enjoy your girls night out! xx

Hope your cold disappeared for you camping trip!! We had a great girl's night out, and I've been completely swamped with working full time and going to school. I'm barely getting enough sleep in at night and just running full speed all day. Thank God there is only one week of this! I'm completely done with school tomorrow and graduation is Saturday! I'm definitely getting on and reading but my phone is being funny about posting so I haven't been do it much. :shrug:

OH and I talked about waiting until July 24th to start trying, although I doubt we'll make an actual decision until July's O anyway. Logically we know we should wait but we just don't want to. :shrug: So I figured out my first four due dates, just in case we push it back to the end of July to start trying:

April 3
April 30
May 27
June 23

I think these due dates sound lovely (north hemisphere here!) but I just can't imagine waiting any longer than July to start. I'm leaving my ticker the same because I'm hopeful OH will want to start ntnp that first cycle. I just will be heart broken if we keep preventing. We're pushing our luck every cycle as it is, waiting until 4 days before O to start pulling out. I hope every cycle I will O early :haha: 

Hope you're doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> So that makes your due date further from 1st April! :thumbup: Glad you decided not to take the pill, I think this close to TTC it's best to avoid artificial hormones as much as possible.
> 
> I have a cold at the moment. :cry: Also we are off camping next week so I hope I get better by monday!
> 
> Enjoy your girls night out! xx
> 
> Hope your cold disappeared for you camping trip!! We had a great girl's night out, and I've been completely swamped with working full time and going to school. I'm barely getting enough sleep in at night and just running full speed all day. Thank God there is only one week of this! I'm completely done with school tomorrow and graduation is Saturday! I'm definitely getting on and reading but my phone is being funny about posting so I haven't been do it much. :shrug:
> 
> OH and I talked about waiting until July 24th to start trying, although I doubt we'll make an actual decision until July's O anyway. Logically we know we should wait but we just don't want to. :shrug: So I figured out my first four due dates, just in case we push it back to the end of July to start trying:
> 
> April 3
> April 30
> May 27
> June 23
> 
> I think these due dates sound lovely (north hemisphere here!) but I just can't imagine waiting any longer than July to start. I'm leaving my ticker the same because I'm hopeful OH will want to start ntnp that first cycle. I just will be heart broken if we keep preventing. We're pushing our luck every cycle as it is, waiting until 4 days before O to start pulling out. I hope every cycle I will O early :haha:
> 
> Hope you're doing well!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Brenn! Congratulations on graduating! How exciting! :happydance: Only a couple of months until TTC and even if it does get pushed onto the next month it's still really close. Yes those due dates sound lovely. I think a spring/early summer baby would be perfect because I doubt it's nice being huge and pregnant during the hot late summer months. Also babies are even more susceptible to colds in the autumn/winter. Hope you are well! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! Congratulations on graduating! How exciting! :happydance: Only a couple of months until TTC and even if it does get pushed onto the next month it's still really close. Yes those due dates sound lovely. I think a spring/early summer baby would be perfect because I doubt it's nice being huge and pregnant during the hot late summer months. Also babies are even more susceptible to colds in the autumn/winter. Hope you are well! xx

I'm feeling so much better today after having such a crappy week feeling so low about waiting to try. OH and I actually almost started trying this month but OH decided he didn't want to start before June due to insurance not kicking in until July 1 so he said he wants to wait until then and we can talk about trying that month. He thinks ideally we will wait for the money but said it isn't worth the wait either. I guess we will decide next month. 

How was your camping trip?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brenn! Congratulations on graduating! How exciting! :happydance: Only a couple of months until TTC and even if it does get pushed onto the next month it's still really close. Yes those due dates sound lovely. I think a spring/early summer baby would be perfect because I doubt it's nice being huge and pregnant during the hot late summer months. Also babies are even more susceptible to colds in the autumn/winter. Hope you are well! xx
> 
> I'm feeling so much better today after having such a crappy week feeling so low about waiting to try. OH and I actually almost started trying this month but OH decided he didn't want to start before June due to insurance not kicking in until July 1 so he said he wants to wait until then and we can talk about trying that month. He thinks ideally we will wait for the money but said it isn't worth the wait either. I guess we will decide next month.
> 
> How was your camping trip?Click to expand...

Yeah camping was great thank you! It was really windy and pouring with rain every night but we had a few sunny days which was nice. How was your graduation? Hope you had a little party afterwards! 

Big news - today my OH and I have decided to begin casually TTC! We were going to wait until July but thought that we would just go for it. :happydance: It's more sort of NTNP at the moment so we'll see what happens!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Yeah camping was great thank you! It was really windy and pouring with rain every night but we had a few sunny days which was nice. How was your graduation? Hope you had a little party afterwards!
> 
> Big news - today my OH and I have decided to begin casually TTC! We were going to wait until July but thought that we would just go for it. :happydance: It's more sort of NTNP at the moment so we'll see what happens!

That's wonderful! We may be right behind you and we may also wait until the end of July! Who knows! :shrug: That is such exciting news!!! :happydance:

Graduation was great, long but OH and I had a great day just hanging out with each other and today as well. We discussed ttc in June, OH really mentioned waiting until July and I told him he gets to decide, since I'm ready at any point but I am going to try to sway him to start in June. 

We found out today that OH's sister is going is starting IVF and they anticipate actually putting embryos back in at the end of June, around the time that OH and I could potentially start ttc (if I don't convince him June is the time to start!), although OH is, again, wanting to wait until August's cycle. OH asked me today if I would be okay sharing my pregnancy with her, which of course I truly hope happens, but I must admit I'm rather annoyed that I will have to share the attention with her. OH (and myself, I guess) often take a back seat to her so I'm afraid, especially if she were to conceive multiples, our pregnancy would be all but ignored by his family. I doubt we would get so much as a baby shower from his side if she is pregnant with multiples! :dohh:

I feel incredibly selfish even writing this down. I hope and pray she conceives, because her OH/my BIL only wants to try IVF once. I promise I don't wish that it wouldn't work or anything like that but the thought of sharing my pregnancy annoys me- I guess I'm really resigned to it. A ton could change between now and then, but this is a rough estimate of both our start dates and the odds are we'll share at least some time pregnant. 

I'm really not the horrible person this sounds like! :haha:

I'll be checking in regularly for your cycle updates!! I'm so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Yeah camping was great thank you! It was really windy and pouring with rain every night but we had a few sunny days which was nice. How was your graduation? Hope you had a little party afterwards!
> 
> Big news - today my OH and I have decided to begin casually TTC! We were going to wait until July but thought that we would just go for it. :happydance: It's more sort of NTNP at the moment so we'll see what happens!
> 
> That's wonderful! We may be right behind you and we may also wait until the end of July! Who knows! :shrug: That is such exciting news!!! :happydance:
> 
> Graduation was great, long but OH and I had a great day just hanging out with each other and today as well. We discussed ttc in June, OH really mentioned waiting until July and I told him he gets to decide, since I'm ready at any point but I am going to try to sway him to start in June.
> 
> We found out today that OH's sister is going is starting IVF and they anticipate actually putting embryos back in at the end of June, around the time that OH and I could potentially start ttc (if I don't convince him June is the time to start!), although OH is, again, wanting to wait until August's cycle. OH asked me today if I would be okay sharing my pregnancy with her, which of course I truly hope happens, but I must admit I'm rather annoyed that I will have to share the attention with her. OH (and myself, I guess) often take a back seat to her so I'm afraid, especially if she were to conceive multiples, our pregnancy would be all but ignored by his family. I doubt we would get so much as a baby shower from his side if she is pregnant with multiples! :dohh:
> 
> I feel incredibly selfish even writing this down. I hope and pray she conceives, because her OH/my BIL only wants to try IVF once. I promise I don't wish that it wouldn't work or anything like that but the thought of sharing my pregnancy annoys me- I guess I'm really resigned to it. A ton could change between now and then, but this is a rough estimate of both our start dates and the odds are we'll share at least some time pregnant.
> 
> I'm really not the horrible person this sounds like! :haha:
> 
> I'll be checking in regularly for your cycle updates!! I'm so excited for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Brenn! I completely understand that you're slightly annoyed that your SIL may be pregnant the same time as you. I know exactly what you mean - you are only saying what most other girls would be feeling too! But once you are both pregnant I'm sure you can share lots of symptoms and worries/excitements and it will prob make you both much closer. Plus it's nice to have cousins close in age! :thumbup:

It wont be long until we will both be TTC Brenn. :hugs: I can't believe how long we have both been waiting for! My ovulation day is around Friday, so this is the crucial week! Wish us luck!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Thanks Brenn! I completely understand that you're slightly annoyed that your SIL may be pregnant the same time as you. I know exactly what you mean - you are only saying what most other girls would be feeling too! But once you are both pregnant I'm sure you can share lots of symptoms and worries/excitements and it will prob make you both much closer. Plus it's nice to have cousins close in age! :thumbup:
> 
> It wont be long until we will both be TTC Brenn. :hugs: I can't believe how long we have both been waiting for! My ovulation day is around Friday, so this is the crucial week! Wish us luck!

Good luck!!! I am sincerely jealous but definitely hope you guys fall this very first time!!! You definitely deserve it, teacup! I bet you're getting a bfp soon!!:hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brenn! I completely understand that you're slightly annoyed that your SIL may be pregnant the same time as you. I know exactly what you mean - you are only saying what most other girls would be feeling too! But once you are both pregnant I'm sure you can share lots of symptoms and worries/excitements and it will prob make you both much closer. Plus it's nice to have cousins close in age! :thumbup:
> 
> It wont be long until we will both be TTC Brenn. :hugs: I can't believe how long we have both been waiting for! My ovulation day is around Friday, so this is the crucial week! Wish us luck!
> 
> Good luck!!! I am sincerely jealous but definitely hope you guys fall this very first time!!! You definitely deserve it, teacup! I bet you're getting a bfp soon!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Brenn! :hugs: You and I will be symptom spotting in no time. xxx

Do you plan to stop drinking tea/coffee when you start TTC? I have got it down to 1 cup of tea a day (not drinking coffee anymore). I think if I get a BFP I will stop drinking tea completely. 

Well we have BD'd twice this week so far, thought I felt ovulation twinges this morning so may jump on hubby this eve. According to an online thing I ovulate on Friday so hopefully we have had a decent run up. If we had decided to TTC sooner this cycle then we would have started BDing earlier probably - hope we haven't missed eggy! I'm only taking folic acid at the moment, may move onto pregnany vits when I get a BFP but have been put off since puking on the preconception vits. Although I think it was from taking them on an empty stomach. 

How are you? Hope all is good! xxx


----------



## teacup

PS - did you notice our tickers went? I guess the company have gone. I got a brand new one from somewhere else. xxx

EDIT: Just seen they're back again!


----------



## brenn09

I have quit caffeine completely, but I stopped drinking it over a year ago because I was drinking way too much and was feeling like crap. I thought it might be an adrenal gland thing so I made a lot of changes in my life and one of them was no caffeine. I feel tons better so I suspect I was right about the adrenal gland thing 

It's so weird the tickers disappeared!!

It sounds like you guys have bd plenty this week since it is only Wednesday! I'm sure you have plenty of swimmers in there but I would jump OH tonight and tomorrow just in case!!

Good luck!! I am due to ovulate Saturday so our cycles are pretty similar right now!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I have quit caffeine completely, but I stopped drinking it over a year ago because I was drinking way too much and was feeling like crap. I thought it might be an adrenal gland thing so I made a lot of changes in my life and one of them was no caffeine. I feel tons better so I suspect I was right about the adrenal gland thing
> 
> It's so weird the tickers disappeared!!
> 
> It sounds like you guys have bd plenty this week since it is only Wednesday! I'm sure you have plenty of swimmers in there but I would jump OH tonight and tomorrow just in case!!
> 
> Good luck!! I am due to ovulate Saturday so our cycles are pretty similar right now!

Yeah I should stop drinking tea really, it does make my heart beat faster, and I always feel sick after drinking coffee so I don't think my body likes it! (I like the taste though!) I'm weaning myself off my daily cuppa as of tomorrow I think. :thumbup:

Yes I hope some of those little swimmers are going to make it! Today is day 17 of my cycle which is when I ovulated once before. The last couple of nights I haven't slept very well and I have quite a few headaches on and off today. So maybe those are my ovulation symptoms? :shrug:

If we conceived this cycle then our baby would be due: Feb 8th

It will probably be freezing weather in Feb! But at least spring would be around the corner. 

Wow our cycles are in sync this month then! That's so weird!


----------



## brenn09

My due date would also be February 8th! I am supposed to o in two days though so maybe I should re-check it lol! 

I haven't noticed anything except fertile cm and increased sex drive when I'm ovulating... I wish I had some more clearcut symptoms! 

Have a good day, teacup!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> My due date would also be February 8th! I am supposed to o in two days though so maybe I should re-check it lol!
> 
> I haven't noticed anything except fertile cm and increased sex drive when I'm ovulating... I wish I had some more clearcut symptoms!
> 
> Have a good day, teacup!!

I have had the worst headache all day today! Also a few ovary twinges and a dull ache similar to when I get AF. So not sure what is going on. I'm sure I'm just symptom spotting though. Have a big spot on my chin too! 

How are you Brenn? Are you having a good week? xx


----------



## brenn09

My week is going really well! We have started the home buying process and are going to be looki at houses a ton in the next few weeks! We were referred to our realtor by a realtor friend from out of town and the one to whom we were referred is terrible! She rarely responds to emails and when she does she doesn't even answer our questions plus she sent us 8 listings that meet none of the criteria we told her we were looking for... ugh. She has got to go! So we are on the lookout for a new realtor. 

Other than, things are great! Working and trying to get caught up on all the housework and tv shows and books I've been neglecting in the last few weeks because of school!! 

I've been feeling pretty grouchy because we are wasting this ovulation but I hope oh will be ready to try in the next two cycles. I might make it through one more cycle but I'm not waiting past July 1st for sure. He can be on board for trying or not have sex with me at all, but I'm tired of waiting. We have done all we set out to do before trying and he is still trying to make it all perfect before we try! I'm really frustrated and angry. We haven't had sex since Monday because of how angry I am to be skipping this perfect ovulation. It doesn't make sense, but it is what is happening since him pulling out would make me want to pull his testicles off :haha:

Hope your headache has disappeared! Those things all sound like o symptoms to me!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> My week is going really well! We have started the home buying process and are going to be looki at houses a ton in the next few weeks! We were referred to our realtor by a realtor friend from out of town and the one to whom we were referred is terrible! She rarely responds to emails and when she does she doesn't even answer our questions plus she sent us 8 listings that meet none of the criteria we told her we were looking for... ugh. She has got to go! So we are on the lookout for a new realtor.
> 
> Other than, things are great! Working and trying to get caught up on all the housework and tv shows and books I've been neglecting in the last few weeks because of school!!
> 
> I've been feeling pretty grouchy because we are wasting this ovulation but I hope oh will be ready to try in the next two cycles. I might make it through one more cycle but I'm not waiting past July 1st for sure. He can be on board for trying or not have sex with me at all, but I'm tired of waiting. We have done all we set out to do before trying and he is still trying to make it all perfect before we try! I'm really frustrated and angry. We haven't had sex since Monday because of how angry I am to be skipping this perfect ovulation. It doesn't make sense, but it is what is happening since him pulling out would make me want to pull his testicles off :haha:
> 
> Hope your headache has disappeared! Those things all sound like o symptoms to me!!

I hope it was Ovulation! We BD'd again last night to be sure :winkwink: (gave up with every other day quite quickly! Been going for every day instead.) 

I haven't really noticed any EWCM. I'm thinking I may have ovulated early, possibly Tuesday, but I'm not sure. Today I have had weird thigh and leg aches which I normally get around AF. Also was weeing super frequently yesterday. 

Your Realtor sounds hopeless! How exciting that you are buying a house! :happydance: We would love our own house, hope to have enough savings for a deposit this time next year. Good luck with house searching! Hopefully it will distract you from pulling OH's testicles off! :haha:


----------



## teacup

Well I have had a few more weird crampy twinges today. So I wonder if I may be ovulating around now after all! My cycles vary between 28 - 34 days so it's hard to predict ovulation. We have BD'd every day this week, probably ought to continue over the weekend just in case! :thumbup:

Have a lovely weekend Brenn! Hope house hunting is going well. xxx


----------



## brenn09

I would keep bding for a couple more days, too! It definitely sounds like you guys got enough swimmers in there- now for them to do the hard part :haha:

We found at least one house we are going to call about, but we aren't having a ton of luck right now finding houses we like! It is just the very first week (less than actually) so I have to stop being impatient :haha: 

Oh said he wants to try next month but he said it while I was teary and talking about how much it hurts to skip this ovulation. I have serious doubts about how much he wants to and or will do it since he said the same thing this month then threw out insurance as being his hold up. 

I hope you get your bfp so I can live vicariously, idk if we will ever start trying.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I would keep bding for a couple more days, too! It definitely sounds like you guys got enough swimmers in there- now for them to do the hard part :haha:
> 
> We found at least one house we are going to call about, but we aren't having a ton of luck right now finding houses we like! It is just the very first week (less than actually) so I have to stop being impatient :haha:
> 
> Oh said he wants to try next month but he said it while I was teary and talking about how much it hurts to skip this ovulation. I have serious doubts about how much he wants to and or will do it since he said the same thing this month then threw out insurance as being his hold up.
> 
> I hope you get your bfp so I can live vicariously, idk if we will ever start trying.

Yay! Will be great if you are TTC next month! Sorry to hear you have been teary lately, at least you know that you will be trying really soon now. :hugs: 

OH and I didn't BD at the weekend, I think we were both a little exhausted from BD'ing all week! I did tentatively suggest we tried on Saturday because I may be ovulating, and he said 'It's not a business transaction!' :haha: I wasn't really in the mood either. I hope we didn't miss eggy, because I def had a few weird cramps over the weekend. Only 10 days until testing! I don't feel any different yet, except I have been quite anxious? I suppose it's such a big deal committing to having a baby and I'm just anxious in case we can't conceive etc. 

I have been getting super broody and day dreaming that I'm pregnant. I understand now why all the ladies say the 2 week wait feels more like 2 months! 

Did you have a good weekend Brenn? Have you found a nice house yet? It must be lovely looking around different places with your OH and imagining it as your own. :cloud9:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Yay! Will be great if you are TTC next month! Sorry to hear you have been teary lately, at least you know that you will be trying really soon now. :hugs:
> 
> OH and I didn't BD at the weekend, I think we were both a little exhausted from BD'ing all week! I did tentatively suggest we tried on Saturday because I may be ovulating, and he said 'It's not a business transaction!' :haha: I wasn't really in the mood either. I hope we didn't miss eggy, because I def had a few weird cramps over the weekend. Only 10 days until testing! I don't feel any different yet, except I have been quite anxious? I suppose it's such a big deal committing to having a baby and I'm just anxious in case we can't conceive etc.
> 
> I have been getting super broody and day dreaming that I'm pregnant. I understand now why all the ladies say the 2 week wait feels more like 2 months!
> 
> Did you have a good weekend Brenn? Have you found a nice house yet? It must be lovely looking around different places with your OH and imagining it as your own. :cloud9:

I think you guys definitely got enough of the swimmers in there, there is no way you missed that eggie IMO! Now just to see if s/he will grab hold in there!! :haha:

I can't imagine the 2 week wait- I mean, I have no doubt I'll be a complete disaster! I hope it flies right by for you!! 

We had a great Saturday, spent the day relaxing with my Kindle and we went to watch Star Trek that afternoon. Sunday was more stressful- I live in Oklahoma. Tornadoes were quite rampant Sunday, then of course it was absolutely horrendous yesterday. We did not receive a direct hit, the nearest tornado was about 3-4 miles away and it was likely a EF1 only. We actually didn't even get hail here! Today was another day of storms, no tornadoes but straight line winds and hail. I'm glad this rough patch of weather is nearing its end. 

It has been so crazy that I haven't had time to update on here! I had some fertile CM today, which is odd four days after O- and we've been having unprotected sex since Saturday night! I'm actually hopeful that I'm Oing late :haha: I'm probably not, it seems fairly common to have a random fertile CM day so tomorrow's CM will likely tell me more. 

Nothing else to update! We didn't view any houses this weekend, but we met with a realtor and a builder tonight and we're thinking of building. We have a floor plan and a lot picked out, but we can't decide if we're ready to take that plunge yet. We, of course, have NO rush whatsoever to make a decision. I'll likely be letting you know all about what we decide! Pro: New house, new build, very up and coming area with great property values Con: small (1436 sq ft) and surrounded by bigger houses (although not necessarily nicer which is why we can't afford a bigger one), as well as almost to the tippety top of our comfort range in price. :shrug:

Hope you're having a great week!!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Will be great if you are TTC next month! Sorry to hear you have been teary lately, at least you know that you will be trying really soon now. :hugs:
> 
> OH and I didn't BD at the weekend, I think we were both a little exhausted from BD'ing all week! I did tentatively suggest we tried on Saturday because I may be ovulating, and he said 'It's not a business transaction!' :haha: I wasn't really in the mood either. I hope we didn't miss eggy, because I def had a few weird cramps over the weekend. Only 10 days until testing! I don't feel any different yet, except I have been quite anxious? I suppose it's such a big deal committing to having a baby and I'm just anxious in case we can't conceive etc.
> 
> I have been getting super broody and day dreaming that I'm pregnant. I understand now why all the ladies say the 2 week wait feels more like 2 months!
> 
> Did you have a good weekend Brenn? Have you found a nice house yet? It must be lovely looking around different places with your OH and imagining it as your own. :cloud9:
> 
> I think you guys definitely got enough of the swimmers in there, there is no way you missed that eggie IMO! Now just to see if s/he will grab hold in there!! :haha:
> 
> I can't imagine the 2 week wait- I mean, I have no doubt I'll be a complete disaster! I hope it flies right by for you!!
> 
> We had a great Saturday, spent the day relaxing with my Kindle and we went to watch Star Trek that afternoon. Sunday was more stressful- I live in Oklahoma. Tornadoes were quite rampant Sunday, then of course it was absolutely horrendous yesterday. We did not receive a direct hit, the nearest tornado was about 3-4 miles away and it was likely a EF1 only. We actually didn't even get hail here! Today was another day of storms, no tornadoes but straight line winds and hail. I'm glad this rough patch of weather is nearing its end.
> 
> It has been so crazy that I haven't had time to update on here! I had some fertile CM today, which is odd four days after O- and we've been having unprotected sex since Saturday night! I'm actually hopeful that I'm Oing late :haha: I'm probably not, it seems fairly common to have a random fertile CM day so tomorrow's CM will likely tell me more.
> 
> Nothing else to update! We didn't view any houses this weekend, but we met with a realtor and a builder tonight and we're thinking of building. We have a floor plan and a lot picked out, but we can't decide if we're ready to take that plunge yet. We, of course, have NO rush whatsoever to make a decision. I'll likely be letting you know all about what we decide! Pro: New house, new build, very up and coming area with great property values Con: small (1436 sq ft) and surrounded by bigger houses (although not necessarily nicer which is why we can't afford a bigger one), as well as almost to the tippety top of our comfort range in price. :shrug:
> 
> Hope you're having a great week!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow! OH and I have always fancied the idea of building our own house! We always watch Grand Designs (a British tv show which follows people's house builds, not sure if you have it in the US?). How exciting that you may be building your house! :happydance: It seems a lot of stress and money from what I have seen on tv, but it's all worth it in the end. 

I've heard all about those awful tornadoes on the news, how frightening it must be for you. :hugs: I hope you have a cellar to hide in if one comes your way? Also hope the weather has calmed down now. xx

Today I had A LOT of EWCM. I never ever get it EVER. So am thinking that this could be a major positive sign? Only a week until testing! I still haven't decided if I have the stamina to wait until AF is actually late, or if I will test as soon as is accurate. I don't like to have a disappointing BFN but I am also super impatient. :haha:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Wow! OH and I have always fancied the idea of building our own house! We always watch Grand Designs (a British tv show which follows people's house builds, not sure if you have it in the US?). How exciting that you may be building your house! :happydance: It seems a lot of stress and money from what I have seen on tv, but it's all worth it in the end.
> 
> I've heard all about those awful tornadoes on the news, how frightening it must be for you. :hugs: I hope you have a cellar to hide in if one comes your way? Also hope the weather has calmed down now. xx
> 
> Today I had A LOT of EWCM. I never ever get it EVER. So am thinking that this could be a major positive sign? Only a week until testing! I still haven't decided if I have the stamina to wait until AF is actually late, or if I will test as soon as is accurate. I don't like to have a disappointing BFN but I am also super impatient. :haha:

OH and I would LOVE to build our own house, but after discussing it for a long time today and discussing it with a close friend who is a real estate agent, we probably will not built at this time. The closing costs would eat up our savings account and then we would have a higher payment per month as well so I feel like it is not a good financial idea, unless we get about $4000 more in savings- which would take about 10 months at our current savings rate. We are going to re-examine it at the end of the summer if we aren't already purchasing a home then. 

We definitely have a cellar. The majority of people around here do, although you wouldn't know it based on the television interviews and news articles. I've heard sooo many things about people saying or writing things that essentially just the blame the victims- those living in the completely unpredictable paths of the F4 and F5 tornadoes. I am seething at how often I've heard or read things asking why Oklahomans still live here or why don't we build basements or why aren't schools required to build shelters for their students... Why, why, why and blame, blame, blame. So infuriating! I don't see anyone telling New Orleans residents not to move back because of Hurricane Katrina or not to live in California because of their earthquakes!! :growlmad: 

EWCM is definitely a great sign!!! :happydance: I've read it can indicate an increase in estrogen after O which is a great sign of implantation!!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is true for you!

You should definitely wait as long as you can, but I have a horrible time waiting on AF as it is now- I'll likely be testing from 1dpo :haha:

7 days until testing!!! :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Wow! OH and I have always fancied the idea of building our own house! We always watch Grand Designs (a British tv show which follows people's house builds, not sure if you have it in the US?). How exciting that you may be building your house! :happydance: It seems a lot of stress and money from what I have seen on tv, but it's all worth it in the end.
> 
> I've heard all about those awful tornadoes on the news, how frightening it must be for you. :hugs: I hope you have a cellar to hide in if one comes your way? Also hope the weather has calmed down now. xx
> 
> Today I had A LOT of EWCM. I never ever get it EVER. So am thinking that this could be a major positive sign? Only a week until testing! I still haven't decided if I have the stamina to wait until AF is actually late, or if I will test as soon as is accurate. I don't like to have a disappointing BFN but I am also super impatient. :haha:
> 
> OH and I would LOVE to build our own house, but after discussing it for a long time today and discussing it with a close friend who is a real estate agent, we probably will not built at this time. The closing costs would eat up our savings account and then we would have a higher payment per month as well so I feel like it is not a good financial idea, unless we get about $4000 more in savings- which would take about 10 months at our current savings rate. We are going to re-examine it at the end of the summer if we aren't already purchasing a home then.
> 
> We definitely have a cellar. The majority of people around here do, although you wouldn't know it based on the television interviews and news articles. I've heard sooo many things about people saying or writing things that essentially just the blame the victims- those living in the completely unpredictable paths of the F4 and F5 tornadoes. I am seething at how often I've heard or read things asking why Oklahomans still live here or why don't we build basements or why aren't schools required to build shelters for their students... Why, why, why and blame, blame, blame. So infuriating! I don't see anyone telling New Orleans residents not to move back because of Hurricane Katrina or not to live in California because of their earthquakes!! :growlmad:
> 
> EWCM is definitely a great sign!!! :happydance: I've read it can indicate an increase in estrogen after O which is a great sign of implantation!!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed that this is true for you!
> 
> You should definitely wait as long as you can, but I have a horrible time waiting on AF as it is now- I'll likely be testing from 1dpo :haha:
> 
> 7 days until testing!!! :happydance::happydance: I can't wait to hear about your BFP!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't believe people have been blaming Olkahomans for not being prepared for the tornado! That's awful. They need sympathy and support, not snide remarks. xx I hope the weather is okay over there now. 

Last night and today I noticed my nipples were reeeaaally sore! They were sort of tingling, and hurting against the fabric of my bra (sorry tmi). Also my gums bled when I cleaned my teeth, although it may be from eating my dinner earlier when it was too hot! :haha: 

The nipple thing is very unusual though. I have also had very vivid dreams since ovulation, and haven't been sleeping properly (waking up for a wee every 2 hours). 

I'm probably just more aware of my body right now, but the nipple thing was def very noticeable. :coffee:

I hope to be testing on Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on symptoms etc. (and if AF doesn't arrive!!!).

Hope the house search goes well. Yes maybe save building your own house until a few years time, it's probably best that way so you can plan towards it for longer and save more. Much less stressful to move into a ready built home, and you can always alter it to your taste. :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I can't believe people have been blaming Olkahomans for not being prepared for the tornado! That's awful. They need sympathy and support, not snide remarks. xx I hope the weather is okay over there now.
> 
> Last night and today I noticed my nipples were reeeaaally sore! They were sort of tingling, and hurting against the fabric of my bra (sorry tmi). Also my gums bled when I cleaned my teeth, although it may be from eating my dinner earlier when it was too hot! :haha:
> 
> The nipple thing is very unusual though. I have also had very vivid dreams since ovulation, and haven't been sleeping properly (waking up for a wee every 2 hours).
> 
> I'm probably just more aware of my body right now, but the nipple thing was def very noticeable. :coffee:
> 
> I hope to be testing on Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on symptoms etc. (and if AF doesn't arrive!!!).
> 
> Hope the house search goes well. Yes maybe save building your own house until a few years time, it's probably best that way so you can plan towards it for longer and save more. Much less stressful to move into a ready built home, and you can always alter it to your taste. :thumbup:

Sore nipples are a great sign, although they are a sign of ovulation too too and I get them too- 4 days after o like clockwork! Since it is a new symptom for you, it sounds like a great sign for you!!! 

I hope so much that you get your bfp!! Also my fire keeps autocorrecting bfp to bpd or boson- you ever see that I just didn't catch it :haha:

We got in touch with our realtor and we will go look at some places she found on June 7th!! That is when she gets back from vacation! 

Any new symptoms??


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Sore nipples are a great sign, although they are a sign of ovulation too too and I get them too- 4 days after o like clockwork! Since it is a new symptom for you, it sounds like a great sign for you!!!
> 
> I hope so much that you get your bfp!! Also my fire keeps autocorrecting bfp to bpd or boson- you ever see that I just didn't catch it :haha:
> 
> We got in touch with our realtor and we will go look at some places she found on June 7th!! That is when she gets back from vacation!
> 
> Any new symptoms??

Sounds like the sore nipples may have been ovulation related because they feel fine now! Am worried my anxiousness delayed ovulation and we may have missed it. :nope:

:coffee: Symptom wise, I have had crazy vivid dreams ever since ovulation, and also not sleeping very well. My boobs are tender now, but that isn't unusual in the week leading up to AF. I'm also bloated, but again I think this is normal for this time of my cycle. No other symptoms to speak of! 

Will be testing in a couple of days if AF hasn't hinted at appearing! 

How are you? Have you and your OH decided to TTC next cycle or wait until July? xxx


----------



## teacup

Oh and I forgot to mention - my boobs are much bigger! But again, this is probably the same as normal during lead up to AF. xx


----------



## brenn09

I like to do my own research into statistics, and I found at least one article (actually a whooole bunch) but this one summarizes better than most and most people don't like to read research the way I do.. anyway, this article has some great stats on time to pregnancy! I thought you might like to read it: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/9/1959.full

Tender boobs are a great sign, but I agree they're a great sign of both AF and BFP :haha: I hate how similar AF and BFP symptoms are!!!

OH said "Maybe" about trying this next cycle, but I'm guessing we're in for a long wait until July 24th. No sense crying about it, so I'm just not focusing on it. I can't even think about two more wasted cycles or two more wasted months. The money will be great, but I don't think it'll be worth it, which I've told OH several times. Since we're buying a house, and will be having to pay for the pregnancy and delivery hopefully very soon and that will be right out of our budget (ouch!) we need the money to fully make me comfortable with trying and hopefully getting pregnant this year. It would work out fairly well but better if we're getting $4000 at the end. 

I just hate the idea of waiting and I keep thinking it is going to take a long time to get pregnant and we're just wasting time. My SIL starts the injections for her IVF tomorrow... and I have conflicting thoughts of wanting to start in June and also NOT wanting to, because either way we would find out about the same time and if I did get pregnant and she didn't- that would be terrible. If I did and she did- we would be only about a week apart in our pregnancy and that would seem like we (OH and I) did it on purpose since we know she is doing IVF and we're not supposed to be trying until July. If I didn't and she did- I would be heartbroken and reminded of what could have been the whole effing pregnancy. If neither of us did, then we would just be hot messes together and the whole family can't have survive that many hormones. 

Its better for us to wait until at least July 1 but if we wait that long, I can't imagine not just waiting those final 27 days to ensure (or, better ensure) we don't give birth before April 1. My nurse friends do not think, with my hip and back problems, that I can make it 40 weeks. I'm a fairly small person with a pretty big curvature in my spine and that caused rib deformities, which causes limited space in my upper torso. There just isn't as much room in my body as in a normal person's body. My doc and physical therapist both believe my biggest issue will be shortness of breath due to the limited space already provided for my lungs but my doc never commented on whether she thought I would be able to go full term. Just that I could and should expect earlier than normal and possibly more severe shortness of breath but it should not cause any significant problems. 

At least if it takes a 6 months to fall preggo, we'll be more likely to make it past the April 1 deadline! 

I guess it is all for the best- we have to wait until July 24th. :dohh:

I do get to pass this time cheering for your BFP and hopefully getting you through that first trimester!!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I like to do my own research into statistics, and I found at least one article (actually a whooole bunch) but this one summarizes better than most and most people don't like to read research the way I do.. anyway, this article has some great stats on time to pregnancy! I thought you might like to read it: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/9/1959.full
> 
> Tender boobs are a great sign, but I agree they're a great sign of both AF and BFP :haha: I hate how similar AF and BFP symptoms are!!!
> 
> OH said "Maybe" about trying this next cycle, but I'm guessing we're in for a long wait until July 24th. No sense crying about it, so I'm just not focusing on it. I can't even think about two more wasted cycles or two more wasted months. The money will be great, but I don't think it'll be worth it, which I've told OH several times. Since we're buying a house, and will be having to pay for the pregnancy and delivery hopefully very soon and that will be right out of our budget (ouch!) we need the money to fully make me comfortable with trying and hopefully getting pregnant this year. It would work out fairly well but better if we're getting $4000 at the end.
> 
> I just hate the idea of waiting and I keep thinking it is going to take a long time to get pregnant and we're just wasting time. My SIL starts the injections for her IVF tomorrow... and I have conflicting thoughts of wanting to start in June and also NOT wanting to, because either way we would find out about the same time and if I did get pregnant and she didn't- that would be terrible. If I did and she did- we would be only about a week apart in our pregnancy and that would seem like we (OH and I) did it on purpose since we know she is doing IVF and we're not supposed to be trying until July. If I didn't and she did- I would be heartbroken and reminded of what could have been the whole effing pregnancy. If neither of us did, then we would just be hot messes together and the whole family can't have survive that many hormones.
> 
> Its better for us to wait until at least July 1 but if we wait that long, I can't imagine not just waiting those final 27 days to ensure (or, better ensure) we don't give birth before April 1. My nurse friends do not think, with my hip and back problems, that I can make it 40 weeks. I'm a fairly small person with a pretty big curvature in my spine and that caused rib deformities, which causes limited space in my upper torso. There just isn't as much room in my body as in a normal person's body. My doc and physical therapist both believe my biggest issue will be shortness of breath due to the limited space already provided for my lungs but my doc never commented on whether she thought I would be able to go full term. Just that I could and should expect earlier than normal and possibly more severe shortness of breath but it should not cause any significant problems.
> 
> At least if it takes a 6 months to fall preggo, we'll be more likely to make it past the April 1 deadline!
> 
> I guess it is all for the best- we have to wait until July 24th. :dohh:
> 
> I do get to pass this time cheering for your BFP and hopefully getting you through that first trimester!!! :hugs:

Thanks for posting that link to the article - it's really interesting. :thumbup: So it seems that the average fertile couple should conceive within 6 months if having regular unprotected sex during the fertile days. I guess my hopes were just high because both my sisters, my best friend, and my SIL conceived first time. I was very anxious though in the fertile week, so that may have delayed ovulation etc. 

This morning I had some pulling feelings in my uterus, so feels like AF may be on her way. :dohh: I was hoping to maybe test tomorrow, but I think 11dpo may still be too early - so will try to hold out until Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Thanks for posting that link to the article - it's really interesting. :thumbup: So it seems that the average fertile couple should conceive within 6 months if having regular unprotected sex during the fertile days. I guess my hopes were just high because both my sisters, my best friend, and my SIL conceived first time. I was very anxious though in the fertile week, so that may have delayed ovulation etc.
> 
> This morning I had some pulling feelings in my uterus, so feels like AF may be on her way. :dohh: I was hoping to maybe test tomorrow, but I think 11dpo may still be too early - so will try to hold out until Wednesday/Thursday.

For the "truly fertile," it gives about a 48% chance of conception the very first month, and it goes up to 88% by month 6. Odds are really good for you in the next few months! I try to keep a positive attitude about waiting to ttc, but I'm going to be heartbroken about any BFNs so I understand wanting to wait until Wed/Thurs- I would too! I think a false negative would be much more likely 11dpo rather than 13dpo. 

Don't write yourself out just yet! A lot of girls on here say it feels like AF is coming before they get their BFP. It is scary to think it might be AF so I guess it makes sense to just prepare yourself for AF. The TWW is terrible! I hope you get that BFP in the next couple of days!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> For the "truly fertile," it gives about a 48% chance of conception the very first month, and it goes up to 88% by month 6. Odds are really good for you in the next few months! I try to keep a positive attitude about waiting to ttc, but I'm going to be heartbroken about any BFNs so I understand wanting to wait until Wed/Thurs- I would too! I think a false negative would be much more likely 11dpo rather than 13dpo.
> 
> Don't write yourself out just yet! A lot of girls on here say it feels like AF is coming before they get their BFP. It is scary to think it might be AF so I guess it makes sense to just prepare yourself for AF. The TWW is terrible! I hope you get that BFP in the next couple of days!! :hugs:

Well today I have awoken with a horrible sore throat! Coughed up some brown/red phlegm and generally feel like I'm getting a cold. :cry: Also I have a nasty spot on my cheek that hurts a lot but is deep under the skin. Last time I got spots like this I was on an Estrogen high contraception pill... so it does make me wonder... hmmm... :-k

I'm going to try to restrain myself from testing until Thurs morning!


----------



## brenn09

Since I feel like I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how you're holding out so well!!! This all sounds really great, I hope it is what I think it is! :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Since I feel like I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!! I can't imagine how you're holding out so well!!! This all sounds really great, I hope it is what I think it is! :haha:

Yes it is hard waiting to test! I almost tested this afternoon but stopped myself. I generally am feeling under the weather now, sore throat isn't so bad now but have body aches and sinus pain in my head. Also have dull aches in back. OH and I have decided to test Thurs morning as we both have that day off together! Very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Ohhh it sounds very promising!!!! FXed!!! The first thing I will do Thursday is get on here :haha:


----------



## teacup

Well the body aches and chills continued yesterday eve, felt like I was getting flu! Looked it up online today and apparently it can be a sign of pregnancy! Very exciting. OH is convinced I'm pregnant. Will be testing tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow!!!

I started spotting today, at 11dpo. I have been spotting but not this early ever before! Ever since I had the late ovulation in February I have spotted the last two days of my cycle and this time I started three days before af is actually due. I'm so frustrated with my cycle. I googled and it seems early af and extreme breast pain, which I had this cycle like never before, are indicative of missing ovulation. If that is the case, I have not ovulated this cycle and most likely not the last two either... I even stopped testing before I got a positive opk because I was tired of it and I thought it would be positive soon. I had two days of random fertile cm after I should have ovulated but dismissed it because it wasn't back to back days. I'm so frustrated that I don't know what is happening with my cycles. I will go to the doc after my next cycle if it isn't my normal cycle. I'm afraid that I'm no longer ovulating... again. I know my doc will will give me Clomid if I need it but I just think this is a sign we shouldn't have waited so long to try and now we have missed our chance. 

Ignore my miserable rantings, we need to get you your bfp before we focus on me!!! I will log in first thing tomorrow!!!


----------



## brenn09

I guess you guys decided to sleep in on your day off- I will be checking all day! Good luck!!!

On another note, the spotting completely stopped last night- I even checked up by my cervix. Who knows what it means, I'm rather frustrated.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I can't wait to hear about your test tomorrow!!!
> 
> I started spotting today, at 11dpo. I have been spotting but not this early ever before! Ever since I had the late ovulation in February I have spotted the last two days of my cycle and this time I started three days before af is actually due. I'm so frustrated with my cycle. I googled and it seems early af and extreme breast pain, which I had this cycle like never before, are indicative of missing ovulation. If that is the case, I have not ovulated this cycle and most likely not the last two either... I even stopped testing before I got a positive opk because I was tired of it and I thought it would be positive soon. I had two days of random fertile cm after I should have ovulated but dismissed it because it wasn't back to back days. I'm so frustrated that I don't know what is happening with my cycles. I will go to the doc after my next cycle if it isn't my normal cycle. I'm afraid that I'm no longer ovulating... again. I know my doc will will give me Clomid if I need it but I just think this is a sign we shouldn't have waited so long to try and now we have missed our chance.
> 
> Ignore my miserable rantings, we need to get you your bfp before we focus on me!!! I will log in first thing tomorrow!!!

Hellooo Brenn! :wave:

Sorry, we both went out today so I haven't been online at all. I did a test at 4am this morning (woke up needing a wee!) and it was a BFN. :cry:

We were both convinced that I was pregnant. Even my sister asked today if I was pregnant because I was looking 'voluptuous' (my boobs are so small normally that this was quite a surprise comment!) We haven't mentioned we were TTC at all. I'm hoping we just tested too early or something, I did wonder if I ovulated later this cycle, because I had ovulation cramps on Sunday 19th May. If I did ovulate then, we would be on 11 DPO. Also my last cycle was 35 days, and we are only on day 31. 

Or I might just not be pregnant! I was very sad after the test and so was OH. We had built our hopes up a lot on all the strange symptoms I have had this cycle. But like I said, who knows - it may still be too early to test! (fingers crossed!) I'm going to continue day-dreaming I'm pregnant until the witch is here! :haha:

Don't worry too much about your spotting leading up to AF. I often have spotting for 1-2 days before AF. The doc always said you should count your AF from the day it comes on properly, and not from the spotting, so that should mean your LP is the same. It's just the old blood making way for the new. But see the doc if you want to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hellooo Brenn! :wave:
> 
> Sorry, we both went out today so I haven't been online at all. I did a test at 4am this morning (woke up needing a wee!) and it was a BFN. :cry:
> 
> We were both convinced that I was pregnant. Even my sister asked today if I was pregnant because I was looking 'voluptuous' (my boobs are so small normally that this was quite a surprise comment!) We haven't mentioned we were TTC at all. I'm hoping we just tested too early or something, I did wonder if I ovulated later this cycle, because I had ovulation cramps on Sunday 19th May. If I did ovulate then, we would be on 11 DPO. Also my last cycle was 35 days, and we are only on day 31.
> 
> Or I might just not be pregnant! I was very sad after the test and so was OH. We had built our hopes up a lot on all the strange symptoms I have had this cycle. But like I said, who knows - it may still be too early to test! (fingers crossed!) I'm going to continue day-dreaming I'm pregnant until the witch is here! :haha:
> 
> Don't worry too much about your spotting leading up to AF. I often have spotting for 1-2 days before AF. The doc always said you should count your AF from the day it comes on properly, and not from the spotting, so that should mean your LP is the same. It's just the old blood making way for the new. But see the doc if you want to put your mind at rest. :hugs:

My guess is that it is too early for an accurate test, just like you think! I hate seeing BFNs though, they're terrible! :hugs: I'm sorry it was BFN, but I'm still thinking you have a great shot at a BFP soon!! 

My spotting completely stopped last night and then has been completely gone. I have some minor cramping tonight but nothing too bad. AF should show tomorrow. :dohh:

OH and I went to look at our first house tonight! It was a great house, a bit more than we're comfy with but we're considering giving a lower offer. We're also discussing building in the same area, since there are lots available and a great builder to work with... but it would be about 6 months before we could start that process and then 4-6 months after that before we could close and move in. It could be next April-June before we get to move in and we're hopeful that we will be giving birth in that window. A newborn and a big move sounds incredibly stressful.... 

I'm still sending sticky happy vibes to you and your uterus :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo Brenn! :wave:
> 
> Sorry, we both went out today so I haven't been online at all. I did a test at 4am this morning (woke up needing a wee!) and it was a BFN. :cry:
> 
> We were both convinced that I was pregnant. Even my sister asked today if I was pregnant because I was looking 'voluptuous' (my boobs are so small normally that this was quite a surprise comment!) We haven't mentioned we were TTC at all. I'm hoping we just tested too early or something, I did wonder if I ovulated later this cycle, because I had ovulation cramps on Sunday 19th May. If I did ovulate then, we would be on 11 DPO. Also my last cycle was 35 days, and we are only on day 31.
> 
> Or I might just not be pregnant! I was very sad after the test and so was OH. We had built our hopes up a lot on all the strange symptoms I have had this cycle. But like I said, who knows - it may still be too early to test! (fingers crossed!) I'm going to continue day-dreaming I'm pregnant until the witch is here! :haha:
> 
> Don't worry too much about your spotting leading up to AF. I often have spotting for 1-2 days before AF. The doc always said you should count your AF from the day it comes on properly, and not from the spotting, so that should mean your LP is the same. It's just the old blood making way for the new. But see the doc if you want to put your mind at rest. :hugs:
> 
> My guess is that it is too early for an accurate test, just like you think! I hate seeing BFNs though, they're terrible! :hugs: I'm sorry it was BFN, but I'm still thinking you have a great shot at a BFP soon!!
> 
> My spotting completely stopped last night and then has been completely gone. I have some minor cramping tonight but nothing too bad. AF should show tomorrow. :dohh:
> 
> OH and I went to look at our first house tonight! It was a great house, a bit more than we're comfy with but we're considering giving a lower offer. We're also discussing building in the same area, since there are lots available and a great builder to work with... but it would be about 6 months before we could start that process and then 4-6 months after that before we could close and move in. It could be next April-June before we get to move in and we're hopeful that we will be giving birth in that window. A newborn and a big move sounds incredibly stressful....
> 
> I'm still sending sticky happy vibes to you and your uterus :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Brenn! xx Wow I hope your offer gets accepted in the house you like! How exciting! :happydance: Let me know how it goes. Yes building a house and expecting a baby does all sound a bit much at once, but I'm sure you can cope fine if you decide to go down that route! :thumbup: 

Am buying another test on Saturday if AF hasn't shown by then and am testing Sunday morning. First morning urine is the best time right? I heard some ladies saying they had better results holding onto wee for 4 hours in the afternoon? Not sure... :-k


----------



## brenn09

I have always heard first morning urine! I guess read the package and see what it says for best results! We are still talking about an offer and going to see what our banker says then go from there!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I have always heard first morning urine! I guess read the package and see what it says for best results! We are still talking about an offer and going to see what our banker says then go from there!

Well I tested this afternoon and got a BFN. :cry: I'm going to wait until AF is properly late now before I test again. My cycles are normally a maximum of 35 days, so after Monday then I'm officially late. Will try to test Wednesday if I can hold on that long. :haha: But I am pretty much expecting AF now. So many ladies get their bfp's from 9DPO and here I am at 12DPO and still getting BFN's! Boohoo! Think I must be out. 

I stared at the test for a while and thought I might have seen a super faint line, but I'm sure it was in my head! My 2 week wait has been more like 3 weeks because of my long unpredictable cycles. My cycles can be anything from 28 days - 35 days! It makes it hard to estimate when ovulation may be, but I want to wait a couple of months before charting I think. 

Was your lower offer accepted on the house? :flower: xx


----------



## brenn09

We waited until yesterday evening to offer and it had sold- and both of us then admitted we were really relieved! Even at our lower offer, it was about $15000 more than we initially discussed spending. We both felt rushed to make this huge decision to spend THAT much more money.. well, it sold at noon, and we called at 5.. anyway, now that we both know we're comfortable spending that much money then we started looking at homes in a higher price range. I am not cut out for the quick moving home buying business :dohh:

At 12 dpo, you're sooo not out of the race yet. I know it seems like a lot of girls get their BFPs at 9dpo but most do not!! The eggie may not even have implanted at 9dpo, and it takes 3 days to get HCG in your urine stream. It can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo soooo 15 dpo might be the earliest you could get a BFP. Although, I know you may be just preparing yourself for a BFN and AF so that is understandable, too. Whichever you want to do, I'll support you. :hugs: 

If AF shows, then you have a whole weekish to decide your next game plan- OPKs? You can get the cheapies on Amazon, Wondfo. I believe all the various Amazons have them (UK, US, etc.). I have the CBFM and will use it when we start trying, but I like the Wondfos, too. I have been waiting so long we're going right to the CBFM :haha:

AF showed this morning, so that is the second cycle in a row my LP extended to 13 days, instead of 12. That moves my EDD up again!!

So given we're most likely waiting until the end of July and my LP is less predictable my three EDDs are:

May 1st, 2nd or 3rd
May 28th, 29th, or 30th
June 24th, 25th or 26th

54 days until July 25th!!! It keeps moving, but the end of July is our start date for sure, and of course I really wish it could be today but it doesn't seem like a smart idea. I hate being logical, even in the face of AF :dohh:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> We waited until yesterday evening to offer and it had sold- and both of us then admitted we were really relieved! Even at our lower offer, it was about $15000 more than we initially discussed spending. We both felt rushed to make this huge decision to spend THAT much more money.. well, it sold at noon, and we called at 5.. anyway, now that we both know we're comfortable spending that much money then we started looking at homes in a higher price range. I am not cut out for the quick moving home buying business :dohh:
> 
> At 12 dpo, you're sooo not out of the race yet. I know it seems like a lot of girls get their BFPs at 9dpo but most do not!! The eggie may not even have implanted at 9dpo, and it takes 3 days to get HCG in your urine stream. It can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo soooo 15 dpo might be the earliest you could get a BFP. Although, I know you may be just preparing yourself for a BFN and AF so that is understandable, too. Whichever you want to do, I'll support you. :hugs:
> 
> If AF shows, then you have a whole weekish to decide your next game plan- OPKs? You can get the cheapies on Amazon, Wondfo. I believe all the various Amazons have them (UK, US, etc.). I have the CBFM and will use it when we start trying, but I like the Wondfos, too. I have been waiting so long we're going right to the CBFM :haha:
> 
> AF showed this morning, so that is the second cycle in a row my LP extended to 13 days, instead of 12. That moves my EDD up again!!
> 
> So given we're most likely waiting until the end of July and my LP is less predictable my three EDDs are:
> 
> May 1st, 2nd or 3rd
> May 28th, 29th, or 30th
> June 24th, 25th or 26th
> 
> 54 days until July 25th!!! It keeps moving, but the end of July is our start date for sure, and of course I really wish it could be today but it doesn't seem like a smart idea. I hate being logical, even in the face of AF :dohh:

Well if it takes up to 3 days after implantation for HCG to appear in urine then I could still be pregnant! Thanks for giving me some more hope. :hugs:

Yes that seemed quite quick to find the house you wanted. Almost too quick! Probably for the best it had sold, you want to be sure and look around a house a few times before making an offer, like you say - it's a lot of money to spend in a rush! Hope you find the perfect house soon. :thumbup: 

Those due dates sound lovely. I think May/June is the best time to have a baby because you know it will only get warmer.


----------



## teacup

Well today I had a tiny amount of _really _light brown creamy cm, only when wiped with tissue (sorry TMI). But it isn't the same as when AF is on her way, AF spotting is normally watery and thin, but this was creamy... so I am still hoping! There wasn't any more cm or spotting for the rest of the day. 

I will keep my hopes up until AF comes on properly. Will test Wednesday morning if I'm still in the game. :haha:

How has your weekend been? I heard you had some more tornadoes? Was it on Friday morning? Hope everything is okay! xx


----------



## brenn09

I'm keeping my hopes up, too! I don't think brown cm means you're out just yet! I'm still sending you sticky thoughts!! 

Oklahoma did indeed have more tornadoes Friday, and some small ones Thursday- we were under three tornado warnings Thursday while we were looking at that house :haha: We definitely take warnings seriously but only if they're close. Friday was really scary for the large cities in the state. Many people got on the highways to outrun the incoming tornadoes/storms and then the storms turned and headed straight at the standstill traffic jam (more than a million people live there). I can't believe more people didn't die or get injured. You never ever want to be in your car- and apparently a forecaster said on air to head south if you were in a car so thousands did so, despite all the years of training telling us to stay at home. It was horrible and truly terrifying. Thanks for asking about us! We have been lucky this storm season. 

Day 2 of af and I'm exhausted and only laying on my couch all day :haha: 

Saw a friend today at the store, she has an almost two year old and my oh noticed a clearblue pregnancy test in her basket.... *sob* she hinted at ttc a couple of months ago on facebook and it just stuck a knife right through my heart. I need time to fly so I can finally get to try. I want to try so bad but we are definitely waiting. It is definitely heart breaking. I'm so tired of the wait.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm keeping my hopes up, too! I don't think brown cm means you're out just yet! I'm still sending you sticky thoughts!!
> 
> Oklahoma did indeed have more tornadoes Friday, and some small ones Thursday- we were under three tornado warnings Thursday while we were looking at that house :haha: We definitely take warnings seriously but only if they're close. Friday was really scary for the large cities in the state. Many people got on the highways to outrun the incoming tornadoes/storms and then the storms turned and headed straight at the standstill traffic jam (more than a million people live there). I can't believe more people didn't die or get injured. You never ever want to be in your car- and apparently a forecaster said on air to head south if you were in a car so thousands did so, despite all the years of training telling us to stay at home. It was horrible and truly terrifying. Thanks for asking about us! We have been lucky this storm season.
> 
> Day 2 of af and I'm exhausted and only laying on my couch all day :haha:
> 
> Saw a friend today at the store, she has an almost two year old and my oh noticed a clearblue pregnancy test in her basket.... *sob* she hinted at ttc a couple of months ago on facebook and it just stuck a knife right through my heart. I need time to fly so I can finally get to try. I want to try so bad but we are definitely waiting. It is definitely heart breaking. I'm so tired of the wait.

Still no sign of AF today. I'm experiencing a few crampy feelings every now and then, so perhaps she is on her way... Last night I had a dream that I got a positive pregnancy test! Let's hope it comes true. It would be nice to know either way so I know what the future holds! 

How scary for you to hear about all these tornadoes just down the road from you, I hope the tornado season is ending now and you can have a relaxing summer while TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

Hey, buddy!! How is the af watch? Your ticker changed but idk of it did that on its own or if af actually got you? I hope it's the former! 

CD 4 and af is quietly exiting. Only this cycle and one more!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Hey, buddy!! How is the af watch? Your ticker changed but idk of it did that on its own or if af actually got you? I hope it's the former!
> 
> CD 4 and af is quietly exiting. Only this cycle and one more!

Still waiting for AF! Nothing yet. Today is cd 36. If AF hasn't appeared tomorrow morning then I'll test again! :happydance: 

Yay! Only a couple of cycles left for you! That's great news. :thumbup:

I'll let you know the outcome of tomorrow! xx


----------



## brenn09

Woohoo!!!! I feel a BFP coming!!!


----------



## teacup

BFN :cry:

Also I have started spotting properly now so I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow. I suppose I had high hopes for my first month TTC! I'm sure my mind controls my cycles and stopped AF appearing. I am on cycle day 37 today. :growlmad: Oh well, lets hope AF gets going this evening so I can start looking forward to my next fertile week. I'll try not to symptom spot next month... 

How is the house search going? Have you looked around any more places? Hope you are having a good week! xx


----------



## brenn09

:hugs: I was sure this was going to be your month. Glad af is finally coming so you can get started on your next fun fertile time! 

No new houses, we go out Saturday to lool at some though! Have a good day, sorry I contributed to getting your hopes up!


----------



## teacup

After a long 5 days of spotting on and off AF has finally come on properly this evening! Last bit of hope has gone for sure. At least I can look forward to my next fertile week now! That cycle was 40 days long! A record for me - I don't know why it was so long. :shrug:

I think I'll go out for a drink this weekend! :haha:

These are my new baby birthdays based on 33 day cycles:

March 17th
April 19th
May 20th
June 21st

I normally base them on 31 days but after the last couple of cycles I think 33 days is probably more realistic. I'm going to try to be more relaxed this cycle and not symptom spot so much. 

Hope the houses on Saturday are good! Let me know how you get on. xx


----------



## brenn09

I'm glad AF finally quit playing around and came on properly! :wacko: I don't think it is so bad when AF shows up, but the is she or isn't she??? is sooo hard to cope with! I'm sorry you had your hopes up and she dashed them like that :hugs:

Umm, I think a drink is absolutely required when AF shows. I even drink now just because AF shows even though we're not trying :haha:

I hope this second cycle is more relaxing- the first one just seems soo stressful! Please be prepared for me to drive you crazy on my first one :haha: Remember, your odds of conception go up every month because most women conceive in the first year! Well, this is how I look at it! 

The realtor will call tomorrow to find out what we want to look at and what is our wants/needs list and hopefully we'll go out on Saturday. I'm pretty sure that is the plan but I guess I don't really know that for absolute certain. I'm ready to get started looking though!

I hope AF is short and sweet- time for the very fun fertile time!! Are you considering doing OPKs? Not that I think you have to or need to, but I find the months I don't use them, I freak out about whether or not, or when I ovulated, so I am actually more relaxed the months that I do use them. I am a complete control freak though, so I completely understand if you don't think they're a good idea for you!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm glad AF finally quit playing around and came on properly! :wacko: I don't think it is so bad when AF shows up, but the is she or isn't she??? is sooo hard to cope with! I'm sorry you had your hopes up and she dashed them like that :hugs:
> 
> Umm, I think a drink is absolutely required when AF shows. I even drink now just because AF shows even though we're not trying :haha:
> 
> I hope this second cycle is more relaxing- the first one just seems soo stressful! Please be prepared for me to drive you crazy on my first one :haha: Remember, your odds of conception go up every month because most women conceive in the first year! Well, this is how I look at it!
> 
> The realtor will call tomorrow to find out what we want to look at and what is our wants/needs list and hopefully we'll go out on Saturday. I'm pretty sure that is the plan but I guess I don't really know that for absolute certain. I'm ready to get started looking though!
> 
> I hope AF is short and sweet- time for the very fun fertile time!! Are you considering doing OPKs? Not that I think you have to or need to, but I find the months I don't use them, I freak out about whether or not, or when I ovulated, so I am actually more relaxed the months that I do use them. I am a complete control freak though, so I completely understand if you don't think they're a good idea for you!

False Alarm! I just went to the bathroom to change my tampon (sorry TMI!) and it was virtually dry apart from a small amount of light brown cm!!!! I thought AF had come on properly, because when I checked earlier there was a tiny amount of red, so I thought "here she comes". Yet I was wrong! So confused. :dohh:

So AF isn't here yet, and I'm still not on cd1. :shrug: 

I'm going to do another test if she still isn't here by Saturday. This is the weirdest cycle ever. I only normally spot 3 days if at all, but this on/off brown cm has been going on for 5 days. I will keep you posted! 

If I EVER get to my next cycle then I'm going to have another go without opks, and if we don't conceive again then I'll begin using them. I know what you mean about freaking out about ovulation - I had no idea. Didn't really get EWCM so couldn't monitor it that way either.

Have a good weekend and enjoy house looking! :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

Omg! It would be such an amazing story if you got your bfp! FXed you finally get that positive pee stick :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Omg! It would be such an amazing story if you got your bfp! FXed you finally get that positive pee stick :haha:

SHE'S HERE! 

Finally finally, AF has properly got going for definite! I have cramps and full flow! I'm actually relieved. I knew deep down I wasn't pregnant, but a tiny bit of me hoped I was in that 5% of women who spot in early pregnancy and don't get their bfp until about 18dpo. 

At least I know next cycle if I start spotting, AF is most likely almost here. Yay to starting my next cycle! Woo cycle day one and a drink at the weekend! :haha:


----------



## brenn09

Yay!! I'm glad you finally got an answer from AF! I'm having some wine tonight too, toasting your second, lucky, and hopefully bfp-full cycle!!!


----------



## brenn09

CD10 over here- nothing special or noticeable about this cycle. I haven't had any noticeable fertile CM today but I also haven't checked... 

How is AF treating you? I hope she is gearing up to head out, so we can analyze your cycle! :haha: 

I wish I could talk OH into trying this cycle, but it makes a lot of sense to wait and I've been feeling relatively un-broody. This morning laying in bed, I realized that August will be here before I know it and then I'll be trying and wondering why I was so impatient! I can't believe it is the 10th of June, already! I'll probably be so broody tomorrow I'll be moaning about getting started and hating the wait :haha:

I hope you're feeling ok with AF hanging around. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> CD10 over here- nothing special or noticeable about this cycle. I haven't had any noticeable fertile CM today but I also haven't checked...
> 
> How is AF treating you? I hope she is gearing up to head out, so we can analyze your cycle! :haha:
> 
> I wish I could talk OH into trying this cycle, but it makes a lot of sense to wait and I've been feeling relatively un-broody. This morning laying in bed, I realized that August will be here before I know it and then I'll be trying and wondering why I was so impatient! I can't believe it is the 10th of June, already! I'll probably be so broody tomorrow I'll be moaning about getting started and hating the wait :haha:
> 
> I hope you're feeling ok with AF hanging around. :hugs:

Hi Brenn! Yep AF is on her way out! I'm looking forward to my fertile week now (but still dealing with hormone related acne!). I had the worse mood swings ever leading up to AF this time. I'm sure a lot of people probably think I'm a bitch now! :haha: I was very snappy and cross.

I kept the last pregnancy test I did (I like to stare at them days after like an obsessive!) :haha: and the super light line I could see when I did the test is now a super dark line. So it is a positive now. But I'm pretty sure it's a fake positive because I had my AF. :shrug: I know you aren't supposed to look at them after the 10 minute window, but I have never had a dark line show up like that before (I always revisit my tests). So I might not use Frer tests next time, as I saw a super light line on both the tests I did, so I'm pretty sure it's an 'indent' or something. Frer never used to have indent lines, and they drive me crazy. 

Think I'll use clear blue next time, but I'll wait until I'm actually late to test so I don't waste loads of money! 

I can't believe how long my cycles are, according to my ticker I still have over 2 weeks until ovulation! I think I'll BD leading up to that just to be sure. :haha:

Glad you are positive and excited that TTC is around the corner. I'm excited for you too! I hope we become bump buddies! :happydance:

How were the houses you looked at over the weekend?


----------



## brenn09

I have not been ignoring you! I have been swamped at work and working late so I barely have time to workout in the evening! Im hoping I get better adjusted soon!

Anyway, I'm wondering if you had a chemical, and that is why you're period was late and you had a line! This month is your month, though- I can feel it!!!!

OH and I may have had a whoopsie- we have been cutting it closer and closer to o day to start pulling out these last few months and this month we didn't pull out on cd 11, 4 days before I usually o... well my opk is either positive or close to it today so I'm ovulating a day early for the first time in about 7 months! I guess it isn't a whoopsie since we are happy with whatever happens and we both knowingly chose not to pull out on a borderline day. I'm rather annoyed because we have been waiting this whole time and it feelslike a waste if we were to fall before it is ideal- I wwon't do this next cycle! 

3days before o is not a likely day even if we were trying to fall so I'm not really thinking I have a real shot at falling pg but there is a bit of a chance I guess. One research study I looked at said .20 on 3 days before o so very unlikely. 

That's all my update! I'm testing later this afternoon too so I will let you know!

How is your cycle going?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I have not been ignoring you! I have been swamped at work and working late so I barely have time to workout in the evening! Im hoping I get better adjusted soon!
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if you had a chemical, and that is why you're period was late and you had a line! This month is your month, though- I can feel it!!!!
> 
> OH and I may have had a whoopsie- we have been cutting it closer and closer to o day to start pulling out these last few months and this month we didn't pull out on cd 11, 4 days before I usually o... well my opk is either positive or close to it today so I'm ovulating a day early for the first time in about 7 months! I guess it isn't a whoopsie since we are happy with whatever happens and we both knowingly chose not to pull out on a borderline day. I'm rather annoyed because we have been waiting this whole time and it feelslike a waste if we were to fall before it is ideal- I wwon't do this next cycle!
> 
> 3days before o is not a likely day even if we were trying to fall so I'm not really thinking I have a real shot at falling pg but there is a bit of a chance I guess. One research study I looked at said .20 on 3 days before o so very unlikely.
> 
> That's all my update! I'm testing later this afternoon too so I will let you know!
> 
> How is your cycle going?

You're testing this afternoon? What cycle day are you? Ooooh! How exciting - it's def possible you could have caught the eggy! 

My cycle is going fine thank you, AF has gone completely, and hormone acne is slowly subsiding. :thumbup: I'm going to a cocktail party in a few weeks, so have been distracting myself by looking at dresses etc. :haha: 

Let me know how testing goes! Leave it until at least 10 dpo, or you may be getting a false negative! xx


----------



## brenn09

Oops, I wasn't clear- testing to make sure my opk turned positive, which it did! It was the same color this morning and now the test line is much darker. Sorry for the confusion!!! I'm cd 13 today.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Oops, I wasn't clear- testing to make sure my opk turned positive, which it did! It was the same color this morning and now the test line is much darker. Sorry for the confusion!!! I'm cd 13 today.

Your cycles sound lovely and regular, you'll have no prob conceiving when you start trying! So did you work out how long before Ovulation you BD'd? :coffee:

How is house hunting going? Hope you have a good weekend! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Your cycles sound lovely and regular, you'll have no prob conceiving when you start trying! So did you work out how long before Ovulation you BD'd? :coffee:
> 
> How is house hunting going? Hope you have a good weekend! xx

We BD'd on cd 11, and I am ovulating today, so three days before O. After looking around, it seems really unlikely we could conceive but not unheard of. I will be thrilled if we do but I really can't believe we did this, after being so careful this whole time then to do this the cycle before it would be okay to conceive!!!!! Next cycle I would be due in early April so I could still get the ins payout even if it was cutting it close. I'm so annoyed with the two of us! Well, I guess more with my cycle, since this is only the second time I have ovulated on cd 14 in 15 cycles! 

I get to thinking my cycle is dependable so it screws with me to show me who is really boss :haha:

Still haven't found a house, but we are going looking on Monday at several places so FXed our dream home is out there!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Your cycles sound lovely and regular, you'll have no prob conceiving when you start trying! So did you work out how long before Ovulation you BD'd? :coffee:
> 
> How is house hunting going? Hope you have a good weekend! xx
> 
> We BD'd on cd 11, and I am ovulating today, so three days before O. After looking around, it seems really unlikely we could conceive but not unheard of. I will be thrilled if we do but I really can't believe we did this, after being so careful this whole time then to do this the cycle before it would be okay to conceive!!!!! Next cycle I would be due in early April so I could still get the ins payout even if it was cutting it close. I'm so annoyed with the two of us! Well, I guess more with my cycle, since this is only the second time I have ovulated on cd 14 in 15 cycles!
> 
> I get to thinking my cycle is dependable so it screws with me to show me who is really boss :haha:
> 
> Still haven't found a house, but we are going looking on Monday at several places so FXed our dream home is out there!!Click to expand...

Wow there is a real chance you could have caught eggy. I'm excited to find out! Hope house looking goes well today! I've had a busy weekend with family staying, having a quiet moment now they have all gone! 

We'll be BD'ing in a couple of days time as I could ovulate anytime between 19th - 28th! Will try every other day this time as we ran out of steam during the most important days last cycle! :haha:

Let me know how the house looking goes! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Wow there is a real chance you could have caught eggy. I'm excited to find out! Hope house looking goes well today! I've had a busy weekend with family staying, having a quiet moment now they have all gone!
> 
> We'll be BD'ing in a couple of days time as I could ovulate anytime between 19th - 28th! Will try every other day this time as we ran out of steam during the most important days last cycle! :haha:
> 
> Let me know how the house looking goes! xx

I am fine with either conceiving or not, but I'm definitely coming down on the side of it didn't happen. :shrug: I'm not really worried about it at all, we didn't try and it hasn't really been on my mind. OH is rather hopeful it happened, and idk how we'll get through another cycle of NOT ttc :haha:

I hate hamburgers, don't really eat hamburger meat except in spaghetti, and yesterday coming back from the wedding we attended, I was starving and craving a bacon cheeseburger- OH looked shocked. I mean, I don't think I've eaten a single burger in the 6 years we've been together, because I really don't like them. His first question was "Are you pregnant?" :haha: I tried to tell him even if I was, we wouldn't know it now, 2dpo but he is taking it as a good sign and when we got home, I asked him what was for dinner but he was still full from lunch! He asked several times yesterday if I was pregnant... It was adorable, but also going to be really hard telling him when AF shows :cry:

We have some great houses to see and one in particular has OH and I really excited- we hope to make an offer on it tonight or early tomorrow morning! :happydance:

Every other day sounds great- every day would be exhausting if your fertile time is so long!! We wouldn't make it, :haha:


----------



## brenn09

OH and I submitted our first offer on a home!!! I don't care how it turns out, it was very exciting!!! 

How's the bding going? Still trying for every other day? AF is due next Thursday or Friday- ff thinks Friday, I think Thursday. 

The only thing happening is my usual sore boobs and creamy cm! The last half of the non-trying cycles are boring but only one more to go before we start ttc and I start complaining about not falling pregnant after waiting so long and everyone else is blah blah :haha:

How are things? Its been slow in here!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> OH and I submitted our first offer on a home!!! I don't care how it turns out, it was very exciting!!!
> 
> How's the bding going? Still trying for every other day? AF is due next Thursday or Friday- ff thinks Friday, I think Thursday.
> 
> The only thing happening is my usual sore boobs and creamy cm! The last half of the non-trying cycles are boring but only one more to go before we start ttc and I start complaining about not falling pregnant after waiting so long and everyone else is blah blah :haha:
> 
> How are things? Its been slow in here!!

Hi Brenn! Wow that's so exciting! Good luck, I hope they accept your offer! Let me know how it goes. :happydance: 

BD'd once so far on Monday, but probably wont ovulate until Friday at the earliest. I've been distracting myself with work to pass the time. I have a cold at the moment with a reeeally sore throat, headache, and sneezing phlegm. So not feeling in the mood for BD'ing! :cry: Hopefully the cold will go as quickly as it arrived. 

The weather is crazy hot here at the moment, but cloudy too! Felt like I was in an oven walking home today. I have two days off with OH from tomorrow, but rain is forecast! Booo!

Looking forward to hearing if your offer gets accepted! Also if your whoops has resulted in a bundle of joy! :dance:


----------



## brenn09

We were supposed to hear about our offer on the house by today at 5pm, but the guy apparently had to miss his meeting because of work and we still haven't heard a thing! If we don't hear by noon tomorrow, I'm going to be completely angry and start trying to find a different house. If he didn't want to sell, why list it? If he does want to sell, why take more than 48 hours to even see the offer? He doesn't even know what our offer consists of, much less what he wants to counter! :growlmad:

6dpo today and just sore boobs and creamy cm. OH came in and asked me if I should be starting soon and I told him no, not for another week and then he was like, ohh... are you still having cravings?? I told him no and he was quite disappointed. I feel bad!! I definitely don't want to tell him if/when AF shows, this cycle or any other one! Maybe he'll be up to trying next cycle though! FXed!

Hope your cold has cleared out so you guys can get busy making your baby!!! :happydance: O is coming up, right?? Wahoo!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> We were supposed to hear about our offer on the house by today at 5pm, but the guy apparently had to miss his meeting because of work and we still haven't heard a thing! If we don't hear by noon tomorrow, I'm going to be completely angry and start trying to find a different house. If he didn't want to sell, why list it? If he does want to sell, why take more than 48 hours to even see the offer? He doesn't even know what our offer consists of, much less what he wants to counter! :growlmad:
> 
> 6dpo today and just sore boobs and creamy cm. OH came in and asked me if I should be starting soon and I told him no, not for another week and then he was like, ohh... are you still having cravings?? I told him no and he was quite disappointed. I feel bad!! I definitely don't want to tell him if/when AF shows, this cycle or any other one! Maybe he'll be up to trying next cycle though! FXed!
> 
> Hope your cold has cleared out so you guys can get busy making your baby!!! :happydance: O is coming up, right?? Wahoo!!

Aww sorry to hear you haven't had any news on your offer. I hope you hear back by tomorrow. :hugs: Let me know what happens!

That's sweet that your OH is excited and hoping you're pregnant. It sounds like he'll be up for TTC next cycle for sure! (If you're not already pregnant!)

I still have a cold but it didn't stop us BD'ing last night! :haha: I thought I _may_ have ovulated today because I have had a little EWCM the last couple of days. But today would have been the earliest I would have ovulated since my cycles are between 28 - 35 days. So we'll continue BD'ing every other day until the end of next week in case ovulation is late like last cycle.

Have a great weekend! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Aww sorry to hear you haven't had any news on your offer. I hope you hear back by tomorrow. :hugs: Let me know what happens!
> 
> That's sweet that your OH is excited and hoping you're pregnant. It sounds like he'll be up for TTC next cycle for sure! (If you're not already pregnant!)
> 
> I still have a cold but it didn't stop us BD'ing last night! :haha: I thought I _may_ have ovulated today because I have had a little EWCM the last couple of days. But today would have been the earliest I would have ovulated since my cycles are between 28 - 35 days. So we'll continue BD'ing every other day until the end of next week in case ovulation is late like last cycle.
> 
> Have a great weekend! xx

I hope you ovulated sooner this cycle! Sound like you guys will have plenty of coverage regardless!! 

Still no news, she said he has the offer but isn't getting in touch with them about it. We don't know what is going on so we are starting to look at other places and if he comes back we will deal with that then.

I'm so glad it is the weekend!!! I needed a break so much!! I hope your weekend goes well, get on that bd'ing!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I hope you ovulated sooner this cycle! Sound like you guys will have plenty of coverage regardless!!
> 
> Still no news, she said he has the offer but isn't getting in touch with them about it. We don't know what is going on so we are starting to look at other places and if he comes back we will deal with that then.
> 
> I'm so glad it is the weekend!!! I needed a break so much!! I hope your weekend goes well, get on that bd'ing!!

Have you heard anything about your offer yet? I hope it's been accepted or at least acknowledged! :thumbup:

I'm right in the middle of my fertile week at the moment. So far we have BD'd Mon 17th (cd11), Thurs 20th (cd14), Sat 22nd (cd16). Last cycle we were pretty much BD'ing everyday, but this time we're trying every-other day to give the spermies time to regroup! 

I have a very tender patch just down and to the right of my breast-bone (near my right boob!), I usually get this a week before AF is due, so it's unusual that I'm getting it now. I wonder if it's an indication of ovulation? :shrug: 

I'm still suffering with my cold, but I think it's slowly going now. I hope you are having a great weekend! Any sign AF is on her way? Or pregnancy symptoms? xx


----------



## brenn09

Nothing on the offer yet! We are done if we don't hear back first thing tomorrow. We did go see a for sale by owner house yesterday but it didn't strike us as "our" house. 

AF is showing signs of coming in, maybe even a day early by my count because I usually begin pms'ing about three days before she shows and I'm definitely pms'ing today!! I can usually tell af is showing when the thought of causing oh physical pain is more enjoyable than horrifying :haha: 

Nothing in particular but he is driving me crazy today! My breasts are uber sensitive today and should start easing off until they don't hurt at all the day af shows. 

OH and I have both enjoyed the slight, risky chance of falling pg this cycle! We are actually going to do it on purpose next cycle, since I will bw due early April then full on try in August! It is soooooo close!!!! 

Lookig at the fsbo house last night, oh said "this is where I would put the basketball goal to play with our son!" Swoon! He also said the location is great for when I get pregnant and have cravings- he can run a few blocks up and grab whatever it is :haha: He is really loving the idea of me being pregnant and so excited. I didn't think he would ever be this excited! 

Hope you're having a great weekend, a busy week at work ahead but oh and I are both getting July 4th and 5th off work (us independence day) so a long weekend then!!! I can make it through 8 days at work right!!! :haha:

Also! I start my CBFM this next month so we're ready to go with it in August!!! I know my cycles pretty darn well, so it kind of feels redundant but I also know that trying to read my OPKs when I'm not trying is stressful- I'm not up for that when we're actually trying!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Nothing on the offer yet! We are done if we don't hear back first thing tomorrow. We did go see a for sale by owner house yesterday but it didn't strike us as "our" house.
> 
> AF is showing signs of coming in, maybe even a day early by my count because I usually begin pms'ing about three days before she shows and I'm definitely pms'ing today!! I can usually tell af is showing when the thought of causing oh physical pain is more enjoyable than horrifying :haha:
> 
> Nothing in particular but he is driving me crazy today! My breasts are uber sensitive today and should start easing off until they don't hurt at all the day af shows.
> 
> OH and I have both enjoyed the slight, risky chance of falling pg this cycle! We are actually going to do it on purpose next cycle, since I will bw due early April then full on try in August! It is soooooo close!!!!
> 
> Lookig at the fsbo house last night, oh said "this is where I would put the basketball goal to play with our son!" Swoon! He also said the location is great for when I get pregnant and have cravings- he can run a few blocks up and grab whatever it is :haha: He is really loving the idea of me being pregnant and so excited. I didn't think he would ever be this excited!
> 
> Hope you're having a great weekend, a busy week at work ahead but oh and I are both getting July 4th and 5th off work (us independence day) so a long weekend then!!! I can make it through 8 days at work right!!! :haha:
> 
> Also! I start my CBFM this next month so we're ready to go with it in August!!! I know my cycles pretty darn well, so it kind of feels redundant but I also know that trying to read my OPKs when I'm not trying is stressful- I'm not up for that when we're actually trying!!!

I can't believe he didn't have the decency to acknowledge your offer! I hope you have heard something by now. Don't let his bad attitude put you off your dream house. 

I'm still ill with a cold! It has turned into a tickly cough with phlegm. :cry: We still BD'd last night though - not letting a cold take away my baby making chances! I still have a tender boob, I _think_ I ovulated on day 19/20 last cycle (which was when we didn't BD) as that's when I had some mild tummy cramps, so I'm going to make sure we do BD on those days on this cycle! So these next few days are crucial fertile days! Will have to work my charm on OH. :haha:

Let me know if you finally hear about your offer or find another house you like! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I can't believe he didn't have the decency to acknowledge your offer! I hope you have heard something by now. Don't let his bad attitude put you off your dream house.
> 
> I'm still ill with a cold! It has turned into a tickly cough with phlegm. :cry: We still BD'd last night though - not letting a cold take away my baby making chances! I still have a tender boob, I _think_ I ovulated on day 19/20 last cycle (which was when we didn't BD) as that's when I had some mild tummy cramps, so I'm going to make sure we do BD on those days on this cycle! So these next few days are crucial fertile days! Will have to work my charm on OH. :haha:
> 
> Let me know if you finally hear about your offer or find another house you like! xx

He countered today, by not lowering the price but offering to pay $5000 in closing so we walked away. We're not playing a game, we're trying to buy a house! We've found another house, we hope to go look at it tomorrow- we both instantly fell in love. It needs a bathroom remodel and minor kitchen updates but for the price, we're willing to do those!! Apparently, they're just trying to get out of the house so they're asking below what it is worth. :happydance:

Way to power through the BDing despite the cold!! I find your single tender boob odd :haha: but I have had just one boob hurt before, so I getcha! I'm sure OH will give in to your charms with no problem!! Go catch that eggie!!!! 

AF is definitely on her way- my breasts are noticeably less sore today, although still pretty sore because while I was working today (group with 12 kids) we were jumping around and I had to hold my boobs down! :haha: I'm definitely PMSing, too, poor OH AND my dad- I called him, to tell him my mom's new phone came in the mail because hers isn't working and she wouldn't answer when I called (on her broken phone :haha:) and I left a very rude and yelling VM because he sent me to VM on the second ring :dohh: 

So, we didn't catch the eggie this time, but we're going to have sex right up to CD 12 next month and give this 3-days-before thing another try!!! :happydance: So we're halfway TTC next cycle, then full on trying in early August!!!! 

I hope you catch the eggie this time and I'm right behind you in July or August!!! Bump buddies, let's do this!!! :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:



> He countered today, by not lowering the price but offering to pay $5000 in closing so we walked away. We're not playing a game, we're trying to buy a house! We've found another house, we hope to go look at it tomorrow- we both instantly fell in love. It needs a bathroom remodel and minor kitchen updates but for the price, we're willing to do those!! Apparently, they're just trying to get out of the house so they're asking below what it is worth. :happydance:
> 
> Way to power through the BDing despite the cold!! I find your single tender boob odd :haha: but I have had just one boob hurt before, so I getcha! I'm sure OH will give in to your charms with no problem!! Go catch that eggie!!!!
> 
> AF is definitely on her way- my breasts are noticeably less sore today, although still pretty sore because while I was working today (group with 12 kids) we were jumping around and I had to hold my boobs down! :haha: I'm definitely PMSing, too, poor OH AND my dad- I called him, to tell him my mom's new phone came in the mail because hers isn't working and she wouldn't answer when I called (on her broken phone :haha:) and I left a very rude and yelling VM because he sent me to VM on the second ring :dohh:
> 
> So, we didn't catch the eggie this time, but we're going to have sex right up to CD 12 next month and give this 3-days-before thing another try!!! :happydance: So we're halfway TTC next cycle, then full on trying in early August!!!!
> 
> I hope you catch the eggie this time and I'm right behind you in July or August!!! Bump buddies, let's do this!!! :haha:

Yay! :happydance: I'm excited you'll be TTC too really soon! I bet it'll happen for you straight away. :thumbup: If I don't get pregnant this cycle then I'll start using a ovulation monitor thing next cycle. 

Right boob tenderness has virtually disappeared! So it lasted around 6 days, from cd15 - cd20. I wonder if it means I ovulated at some time during those cycle days? 

I'm still coughing up phlegm :cry: It seems this cold will never end! I hope I'm better in a week because I have a business event to attend which is very posh and exciting. 

How was the house you viewed? Has AF appeared today? xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Yay! :happydance: I'm excited you'll be TTC too really soon! I bet it'll happen for you straight away. :thumbup: If I don't get pregnant this cycle then I'll start using a ovulation monitor thing next cycle.
> 
> Right boob tenderness has virtually disappeared! So it lasted around 6 days, from cd15 - cd20. I wonder if it means I ovulated at some time during those cycle days?
> 
> I'm still coughing up phlegm :cry: It seems this cold will never end! I hope I'm better in a week because I have a business event to attend which is very posh and exciting.
> 
> How was the house you viewed? Has AF appeared today? xx

I can't believe ttc is soo soon! I started spotting a bit this afternoon, so I think AF will be here tomorrow. FF still thinks it'll be here Friday :shrug: I hope it happens quickly but I'm definitely scared it will take a long time! I think this is your cycle, so I hope I'm right behind you!! 

When I text OH that I was spotting, he was pretty upset and he said he wants to halfway-ttc next cycle for sure! I think we're going to have unprotected sex until CD 12, then stop until after I O then ttc full on in August!! 

I suggest the WONDFO opks! They're cheap and accurate! I'm using the CBFM myself, but I already explained my neuroticism! :haha: 

I have no idea what one-boob pain means, but I definitely think you're ovulating earlier this cycle than last cycle!! I hope that cold leaves! It sucks to be sick and you need to feel super sexy for your business event!

The house was great, but it is too big of a project for OH and I to undertake. Our real estate agent has some others to look at, so we're still hopeful we'll find something soon! I would love to close before the end of August but that is not likely to happen unless we buy tomorrow :haha:

Anyway, AF looks like she will be here in the next day or two! Onto my LAST waiting cycle!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brenn09

AF showed at 5am this morning, I am officially in my last wttc cycle!!!! 

Ff is predicting af to show July 25th and I can't wait to get officially started!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> AF showed at 5am this morning, I am officially in my last wttc cycle!!!!
> 
> Ff is predicting af to show July 25th and I can't wait to get officially started!!!

Yayyyy! :happydance: 

I still have this really tender patch on my right boob! I'm also all emotional! But I have had a tiring day. I wonder if we _may_ have actually managed to conceive this month! I have these slight pulling feelings in my lower tummy, and combined with the sore boob I am hopeful! I was holding my baby nephew today and he put his head back and it only lightly bumped my chest but it reeeeaaally hurt! It was exactly where that tender patch is! I think I might have ovulated around CD 14 maybe this time, which would make me 8DPO. :shrug:

I hope AF is nice to you! What are your possible baby due dates now? 

Mine are:

18th March
19th April
21st May


----------



## teacup

I woke up to brown spotting today! :cry: Do you think it could be implantation bleeding? I'm only on cycle day 25, between 4 - 11 DPO. I don't think I've ever started spotting this early before, but my last cycle was 40 days long so maybe this one is extra short to compensate? :shrug: I'm so confused!

How is the house viewing going? Have you found another one you like? xx


----------



## brenn09

I promise I am reading, I'm just so swamped I haven't had time to properly respond! Did the spotting last all day? If it did, it might be a short cycle but if it was short lived the my money is on implantation bleeding!!! I hope that is what it is! I will type out a real response when we get home!!!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I hope AF is nice to you! What are your possible baby due dates now?
> 
> Mine are:
> 
> 18th March
> 19th April
> 21st May

April 4th, on the slightest off chance this cycle works
May 1st
May 28th
June 24th!



teacup said:


> I woke up to brown spotting today! :cry: Do you think it could be implantation bleeding? I'm only on cycle day 25, between 4 - 11 DPO. I don't think I've ever started spotting this early before, but my last cycle was 40 days long so maybe this one is extra short to compensate? :shrug: I'm so confused!
> 
> How is the house viewing going? Have you found another one you like? xx

Your cycles have been confusing, but if it was only a little bit of spotting, there is a good chance you conceived!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm loving your chances this cycle, it seems like you'll be testing any day now! 

The houses have been good, but not quite what we're looking for, or require just too much work. We really don't mind some minor renovations/updating but major undertakings are just not doable for us at this time! We have about 7 houses to view later this week and next week so hopefully one of them will be our first home purchase! 

CD4 and AF is definitely on her way out but still hanging around a little bit. We have a four day weekend this weekend due to July 4th and OH and I both took July 5th off work! :happydance: We're going to get in plenty of BDing, wish we were in my fertile time, because I bet I couldn't beat OH off with a stick on such a long, uninterrupted weekend together!! :haha:

Work is incredibly busy and stressful right now, I just have two more days to get through though! Hope your week is going great!! Bring on that BFP!!!


----------



## brenn09

My ticker hit 2 weeks 6 days today!!!! I am so thrilled and I can't believe we are really this close!!!! I hope you're doing well, haven't heard from you and getting worried :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> My ticker hit 2 weeks 6 days today!!!! I am so thrilled and I can't believe we are really this close!!!! I hope you're doing well, haven't heard from you and getting worried :hugs:

Hi Brenn! Sorry for taking ages, I went away for this business event! Got back yesterday but have been super busy getting lots done. 

AF came on properly this evening! So officially not pregnant again. I was chatting to OH today and we think we may not _actively _ TTC for the next few cycles and just take it really casual. I have had lots of great work opportunities come in recently so have started wondering if it really is the right time for babies. :shrug: (Bit late to think that two months into TTC!) 

So I _think_ we will be NTNP for the next few months maybe. But perhaps this is just my crazy hormones talking and I'll be BD'ing like a rabbit in 2 weeks! :haha: 

I'm sooo excited for you that you'll be TTC so soon! :happydance: That's such great news! :hugs: 

Any more news on the home front? I hope you are enjoying your 4 day weekend!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! Sorry for taking ages, I went away for this business event! Got back yesterday but have been super busy getting lots done.
> 
> AF came on properly this evening! So officially not pregnant again. I was chatting to OH today and we think we may not _actively _ TTC for the next few cycles and just take it really casual. I have had lots of great work opportunities come in recently so have started wondering if it really is the right time for babies. :shrug: (Bit late to think that two months into TTC!)
> 
> So I _think_ we will be NTNP for the next few months maybe. But perhaps this is just my crazy hormones talking and I'll be BD'ing like a rabbit in 2 weeks! :haha:
> 
> I'm sooo excited for you that you'll be TTC so soon! :happydance: That's such great news! :hugs:
> 
> Any more news on the home front? I hope you are enjoying your 4 day weekend!

I completely forgot you had a business thing, oops! Glad it went well AND I'm really sorry AF got you!! I was really pulling for you. Onward though! It sounds like ntnp is a great option for you guys! It will also let your cycles even themselves up! 

I have been really scared ttc is going to take awhile. Here I go being selfish again, but a girl I used to be extremely close with (we drifted apart after high school and each went to different universities, had a small falling out and then made nice but stayed distant) is having baby #2. She called me last Oct/Nov and eventually asked me when we were ttc. I told her sometime around August, even though that wasn't quite the whole truth. She said she wanted her second baby (he is two this month) but OH said not until November of this year, so 1 year from that conversation. We used to be quite competitive and I was the first person she called when she conceived, even though she had no idea I was so broody, with her first baby. Well, this time, I found out through her OH's facebook page and she is only about 6 weeks! They announced it as soon as they left the doctor's office, with a pic of their son in the car holding the ultrasound up! It wasn't thought out well and this is ridiculous but I really think she just needed to announce as quickly as possible to beat me! I know, seriously, Brenn? NO ONE would ever have a baby just to BEAT someone else, but I definitely get that vibe! My mom and her OH's mom (her MIL) are close and her MIL told my mom she has been dying to have another but MIL's son wasn't ready and didn't know when he would be! I think they were going to do it anyway so she moved it up so she could do it before me. I'm not even the slightest bit jealous, but I was definitely angry yesterday and now I just pity her. Her OH didn't want to get married but felt like he had to (his words) and then he held her off for about a year before ttc but she refused to wait anymore, so even though they were both unemployed and had no home/insurance (in the middle of a big move) they started trying (her words)! She called me one day and was crying because they had tried for 3 or 4 months and hadn't conceived and her doc wouldn't give her Clomid. I really feel for her there, though. Anyway, even though he didn't want to get married, didn't want their first baby and now has said he didn't want a second child yet (MIL's words), she is pregnant. He didn't even act happy on Fb when he announced it! I just can't seem to get this off my mind, even though I'm not jealous. I am of other women, don't get me wrong, but this keeps circling my mind and I wish I could just let it go! 

Whew, that is a lot! We're so close and I need to push everyone else out of my mind but them getting pregnant and announcing it yesterday, it has me thinking of how long it could take us to get pregnant. My SIL tried for 5 years before conceiving my nephew, and almost 3 years before trying IVF this time (find out Thursday if it worked!) and it could take us months, years, or it could never happen! I know logically it will likely happen (statistically) within the next year, and likely in the next 6 months... but I want to be pregnant NOW!!!! I'm so scared of ttc now because we don't know what will happen or if it will happen. I want it so much and have no reason at all to think I can't conceive. I have regular cycles, a good LP, and no family history of any problems. My mom and sister both conceived on their first try (twice for mom, once for sis). I'm just so scared it will take a long time. I hope I look back at the end of August and laugh at myself for worrying needlessly. 

Oh, we're looking at houses this week but not super excited about any of them! Guess we'll see!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I completely forgot you had a business thing, oops! Glad it went well AND I'm really sorry AF got you!! I was really pulling for you. Onward though! It sounds like ntnp is a great option for you guys! It will also let your cycles even themselves up!
> 
> I have been really scared ttc is going to take awhile. Here I go being selfish again, but a girl I used to be extremely close with (we drifted apart after high school and each went to different universities, had a small falling out and then made nice but stayed distant) is having baby #2. She called me last Oct/Nov and eventually asked me when we were ttc. I told her sometime around August, even though that wasn't quite the whole truth. She said she wanted her second baby (he is two this month) but OH said not until November of this year, so 1 year from that conversation. We used to be quite competitive and I was the first person she called when she conceived, even though she had no idea I was so broody, with her first baby. Well, this time, I found out through her OH's facebook page and she is only about 6 weeks! They announced it as soon as they left the doctor's office, with a pic of their son in the car holding the ultrasound up! It wasn't thought out well and this is ridiculous but I really think she just needed to announce as quickly as possible to beat me! I know, seriously, Brenn? NO ONE would ever have a baby just to BEAT someone else, but I definitely get that vibe! My mom and her OH's mom (her MIL) are close and her MIL told my mom she has been dying to have another but MIL's son wasn't ready and didn't know when he would be! I think they were going to do it anyway so she moved it up so she could do it before me. I'm not even the slightest bit jealous, but I was definitely angry yesterday and now I just pity her. Her OH didn't want to get married but felt like he had to (his words) and then he held her off for about a year before ttc but she refused to wait anymore, so even though they were both unemployed and had no home/insurance (in the middle of a big move) they started trying (her words)! She called me one day and was crying because they had tried for 3 or 4 months and hadn't conceived and her doc wouldn't give her Clomid. I really feel for her there, though. Anyway, even though he didn't want to get married, didn't want their first baby and now has said he didn't want a second child yet (MIL's words), she is pregnant. He didn't even act happy on Fb when he announced it! I just can't seem to get this off my mind, even though I'm not jealous. I am of other women, don't get me wrong, but this keeps circling my mind and I wish I could just let it go!
> 
> Whew, that is a lot! We're so close and I need to push everyone else out of my mind but them getting pregnant and announcing it yesterday, it has me thinking of how long it could take us to get pregnant. My SIL tried for 5 years before conceiving my nephew, and almost 3 years before trying IVF this time (find out Thursday if it worked!) and it could take us months, years, or it could never happen! I know logically it will likely happen (statistically) within the next year, and likely in the next 6 months... but I want to be pregnant NOW!!!! I'm so scared of ttc now because we don't know what will happen or if it will happen. I want it so much and have no reason at all to think I can't conceive. I have regular cycles, a good LP, and no family history of any problems. My mom and sister both conceived on their first try (twice for mom, once for sis). I'm just so scared it will take a long time. I hope I look back at the end of August and laugh at myself for worrying needlessly.
> 
> Oh, we're looking at houses this week but not super excited about any of them! Guess we'll see!

It sounds to me that your friend was just very keen to get the attention from people on facebook. It's probably unlikely she was trying to beat you, it sounds like she wanted a second baby for ages and craved the attention for falling pregnant again. Knowing that you wanted a baby soon too probably made her want one even more as the conversation probably brought the idea to the forefront of her mind again. 

Try not to worry about other peoples plans for babies etc. :hugs: The main thing is that you are ready for a baby, and are getting a nice house soon and are in a loving relationship. You are probably the envy to most of your friends! It sounds like this girl you mentioned is probably very jealous of you because it sounds like her relationship isn't very good, and she is having more children hoping that will fix it! 

Also don't worry about when you will conceive, as I heard the worrying can stop you conceiving! Just relax and enjoy all the BD'ing! :haha: Your cycles are very regular which is a really good sign that your baby-making pipes are healthy. :thumbup: I think you will conceive straight away. 

I'm all confused at the moment with TTC. If I continue with my career then I could have more money, and get a nice house. But on the other hand I would love to start a family with my OH (who is 37 this year!). I do worry that his age is a big factor on my decision. I think we will give it a few more months and then TTC properly again. :thumbup:

I read this article today, called "30 tips for first time parents". I noticed that EVERY piece of advice from the parents gave a negative view of parenting! I don't know if they geared it that way on purpose or if most parents do miss elements of their lives before parenthood? 

Here is the link for when you are feeling too broody and want a realty check! :haha: 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23226216


----------



## brenn09

Once I got all that crap with my old friend out, I felt much better! I hadn't given them/her much thought at all. I just needed to let it out and not be judged as a complete a-hole :haha: I've been feeling much better about it all, and just needed to remember why we're doing what we're doing! I hope I conceive quickly, but who knows, really! 

Are you going to be ntnp'ing, or putting it all on hold altogether? His age has to be a factor in your decision, really. I'm not sure if you could leave it out altogether, since it is getting to be a bigger factor the older he gets. A few months either way won't make a huge difference, though, in the long run! 

That article was swayed toward the negative! I guess parents want to give advice on the hard parts of raising a child? Most articles I've read like that are definitely focused on the bad parts more than the sweet parts! I've been having my moments of complete fear and wanting to never ttc or have a child because I will have to stop being selfish :haha: 

CD12, OH and I BD'ed tonight and he wanted to pull out because he just likes to do that... I didn't say anything, even though I was disappointed because we decided to BD tonight intentionally because it is 3 days before O and while the action is going on, he suddenly remembers and says You know I don't care if I come in you, right?? and then he had to prove it :haha:

We're done with BDing before O but the day after O, I'm going to consider us TTC!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I'm ovulating late this cycle! Grrr. This happened the last time I ovulated early, the next cycle it was a day late so I'm not surprised but it is annoying to do this the cycle before I'm ttc and eagerly awaiting AF for the first time ever :haha:

AF looks to be due July 26th or 27th, so edds are going to move up a least a day or two, but I won't know how much for awhile yet! Probably May 3rd or 4th for the first cycle ttc, and May 30th or 31st for the second. I haven't moved into two June due dates yet, but my cycles are trying!! 

How are you doing, teacup? :hugs: Miss you around here lately!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm ovulating late this cycle! Grrr. This happened the last time I ovulated early, the next cycle it was a day late so I'm not surprised but it is annoying to do this the cycle before I'm ttc and eagerly awaiting AF for the first time ever :haha:
> 
> AF looks to be due July 26th or 27th, so edds are going to move up a least a day or two, but I won't know how much for awhile yet! Probably May 3rd or 4th for the first cycle ttc, and May 30th or 31st for the second. I haven't moved into two June due dates yet, but my cycles are trying!!
> 
> How are you doing, teacup? :hugs: Miss you around here lately!

Hi Brenn! I'm good thank you. :) The beautiful sunshine in the UK has been getting me out the house a lot, so I haven't been on here much. 

You're so close to TTC now! :happydance: 

OH and I are probably going to NTNP and not actively TTC lots during my fertile week. We'll probably just hold off for a couple of cycles and then TTC properly again. I need my mind on my work at the moment, which could lead to some money - which will be very helpful for starting a family! :haha:

But this may all change! We def still want a baby, but are trying to be sensible so we can buy a nice house etc. We live in a nice house at the moment, but it's rented - so it could be taken away any moment really. We got very lucky with really cheap rent on quite a big house, and will never find such a good deal again!

I also sort of want to avoid having a baby in April (my next edd), because 2 of the babies in the family already have April birthdays, and so does my brother and Dad! So I think May would be much better - less attention diverted when it's our baby's first birthday etc. (But this reason is only a minor one to the 'saving more money for a house' one!)

Like you say, a few months wont make any difference to my OH's fertility. Perhaps we'll use this cycle to start running and eating healthier - might help our conceiving chances! Neither of us are over-weight at all, but we could eat healthier really!

I'm so excited you're going to be TTC soon! :hugs: Have a great weekend! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! I'm good thank you. :) The beautiful sunshine in the UK has been getting me out the house a lot, so I haven't been on here much.
> 
> You're so close to TTC now! :happydance:
> 
> OH and I are probably going to NTNP and not actively TTC lots during my fertile week. We'll probably just hold off for a couple of cycles and then TTC properly again. I need my mind on my work at the moment, which could lead to some money - which will be very helpful for starting a family! :haha:
> 
> But this may all change! We def still want a baby, but are trying to be sensible so we can buy a nice house etc. We live in a nice house at the moment, but it's rented - so it could be taken away any moment really. We got very lucky with really cheap rent on quite a big house, and will never find such a good deal again!
> 
> I also sort of want to avoid having a baby in April (my next edd), because 2 of the babies in the family already have April birthdays, and so does my brother and Dad! So I think May would be much better - less attention diverted when it's our baby's first birthday etc. (But this reason is only a minor one to the 'saving more money for a house' one!)
> 
> Like you say, a few months wont make any difference to my OH's fertility. Perhaps we'll use this cycle to start running and eating healthier - might help our conceiving chances! Neither of us are over-weight at all, but we could eat healthier really!
> 
> I'm so excited you're going to be TTC soon! :hugs: Have a great weekend! xx

I got onto FF today and looked around so I have my updated possible EDDs now! 

First cycle ttc, due to start July 27th, with possible EDD of May 3rd!
Second cycle ttc (if necessary :haha:), due to start Aug 24th, with possible EDD of May 31st!
Third cycle ttc (if necessary- thinking positive here!!), due to start Sept 21st, with possible EDD of June 28th!

My LP has extended by a day for the last four cycles, but O is staying the same at CD 15, so these should stay the same since I'm accounting for that extra day in my LP now. If we conceive in the first three months, we've decided to tell the world around Halloween, Thanksgiving, or Christmas, all at the end of their respective months and roughly 13-14weeks along if we're lucky enough to conceive in the first three cycles! 

OH and I were discussing telling our families, and we have a bit of an uncomfortable situation with OH and I not wanting to tell my family until we're ready for word to get out because my mom works at my old school and I know sooo many of her coworkers, she just looooves to tell them my secrets! She told an old bully of mine, that she happens to like and work with now, about our ttc plans! Are you freaking kidding me??? So I can't trust her with our pregnancy info because she'll blab it. However, we really want to tell his family right away! I will feel terrible for telling his family but not mine. :dohh: Maybe no one will find out until everyone finds out, but that would suck and I wouldn't have anyone to vent to about first trimester pregnancy symptoms! Outside of here, of course. I mean, this isn't really a big deal but it could become a problem when/if we conceive. 

I don't blame you for avoiding the April due date! I would, too plus work really needs your attention! Hopefully we're getting our bfps together very soon though!! Hopefully August 24th for me :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I got onto FF today and looked around so I have my updated possible EDDs now!
> 
> First cycle ttc, due to start July 27th, with possible EDD of May 3rd!
> Second cycle ttc (if necessary :haha:), due to start Aug 24th, with possible EDD of May 31st!
> Third cycle ttc (if necessary- thinking positive here!!), due to start Sept 21st, with possible EDD of June 28th!
> 
> My LP has extended by a day for the last four cycles, but O is staying the same at CD 15, so these should stay the same since I'm accounting for that extra day in my LP now. If we conceive in the first three months, we've decided to tell the world around Halloween, Thanksgiving, or Christmas, all at the end of their respective months and roughly 13-14weeks along if we're lucky enough to conceive in the first three cycles!
> 
> OH and I were discussing telling our families, and we have a bit of an uncomfortable situation with OH and I not wanting to tell my family until we're ready for word to get out because my mom works at my old school and I know sooo many of her coworkers, she just looooves to tell them my secrets! She told an old bully of mine, that she happens to like and work with now, about our ttc plans! Are you freaking kidding me??? So I can't trust her with our pregnancy info because she'll blab it. However, we really want to tell his family right away! I will feel terrible for telling his family but not mine. :dohh: Maybe no one will find out until everyone finds out, but that would suck and I wouldn't have anyone to vent to about first trimester pregnancy symptoms! Outside of here, of course. I mean, this isn't really a big deal but it could become a problem when/if we conceive.
> 
> I don't blame you for avoiding the April due date! I would, too plus work really needs your attention! Hopefully we're getting our bfps together very soon though!! Hopefully August 24th for me :haha:

Hi Brenn! I hope you had a great weekend! Any more news on the house hunting front? 

While walking around town, we saw the most beautiful house for sale in our future price range at the weekend. It's so annoying we just don't have enough of a deposit together yet. :cry: We _hope _to be able to get a mortgage around early summer next year.

Those due dates sound good! :thumbup:

If my cycles are about 31 days then my edd are:

TTC from July 20th - Due Date: April 15th
TTC from Aug 20th - Due Date: May 16th
TTC from Set 20th - Due Date: June 16th

I'm hoping for May 16th for us. :thumbup: I sort of would prefer to have a baby next spring rather than be heavily pregnant in mid summer. I think we're still TTC, but just not as obsessively - a sort of 'it will happen when it will happen' philosophy I suppose! It seems the obsessive approach didn't really work for us! 

I know what you mean about telling family. My mum tends to tell secrets very easily, which is why I would think about waiting until 12 weeks before telling her. It would be hard though, because I like to tell my mum everything. Also OH's family would be SO excited if we fell pregnant, so it would be hard keeping it from them. I think I would need to tell both sides of the family at the same time though or it wouldn't seem fair. We'll have to wait and see how we feel at the time.

When you're pregnant - maybe tell your mum that she isn't allowed to tell anyone, then she might keep quiet? If you make it clear that it's a secret then I'm sure she wouldn't tell everyone. If we can't wait to tell family then this is the approach we'll take. Hope you are enjoying your last few weeks of being 'not pregnant'! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! I hope you had a great weekend! Any more news on the house hunting front?
> 
> While walking around town, we saw the most beautiful house for sale in our future price range at the weekend. It's so annoying we just don't have enough of a deposit together yet. :cry: We _hope _to be able to get a mortgage around early summer next year.
> 
> Those due dates sound good! :thumbup:
> 
> If my cycles are about 31 days then my edd are:
> 
> TTC from July 20th - Due Date: April 15th
> TTC from Aug 20th - Due Date: May 16th
> TTC from Set 20th - Due Date: June 16th
> 
> I'm hoping for May 16th for us. :thumbup: I sort of would prefer to have a baby next spring rather than be heavily pregnant in mid summer. I think we're still TTC, but just not as obsessively - a sort of 'it will happen when it will happen' philosophy I suppose! It seems the obsessive approach didn't really work for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about telling family. My mum tends to tell secrets very easily, which is why I would think about waiting until 12 weeks before telling her. It would be hard though, because I like to tell my mum everything. Also OH's family would be SO excited if we fell pregnant, so it would be hard keeping it from them. I think I would need to tell both sides of the family at the same time though or it wouldn't seem fair. We'll have to wait and see how we feel at the time.
> 
> When you're pregnant - maybe tell your mum that she isn't allowed to tell anyone, then she might keep quiet? If you make it clear that it's a secret then I'm sure she wouldn't tell everyone. If we can't wait to tell family then this is the approach we'll take. Hope you are enjoying your last few weeks of being 'not pregnant'! :happydance:

House hunting: We went to look at 5 tonight, and really liked three of them. We fully expect to make an offer on one of them by the end of the week!! :happydance:

We have been keeping an eye on real estate in the area and last summer we had over 20 listings "saved" to our realtor.com account... the highest we've had so far is 11, and honestly some of them are complete holes. The real estate market is getting harder for buyers! :dohh:

Lovely mid-month due dates!! I truly hope we are due May 1st and you May 16th!! :haha: I know odds are long, but it would be great to be bump buddies, too!! 

My mom knew darn well that we weren't telling anyone that we were soon to ttc when she told others at her school. :growlmad: I don't trust her to keep it secret even if we threaten bodily harm AND not letting her see the baby for the first three weeks :haha: I feel so worried about this aspect of having a baby that I've completely decided to wait to see how I feel when I'm actually pregnant before even thinking of when to tell anyone. Other than my SIL, who will be the first one we tell since she is pregnant until March 2014, I just don't know who/when we will tell. 

I have a new bottle of Riesling in the fridge to enjoy in my last couple of weeks drinking guilt free, but I don't stand a chance in finishing it since 1 glass sets me up all night. It will be there to comfort me during AF! 

How is work going? Hope all is well over there! 12 days until I'm officially ttc, although I really count myself in that department since we're past this month's o! I can't wait to start my ttc journal and get started on that BDing!!!!


----------



## brenn09

Missing my buddy!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brenn! I hope you had a great weekend! Any more news on the house hunting front?
> 
> While walking around town, we saw the most beautiful house for sale in our future price range at the weekend. It's so annoying we just don't have enough of a deposit together yet. :cry: We _hope _to be able to get a mortgage around early summer next year.
> 
> Those due dates sound good! :thumbup:
> 
> If my cycles are about 31 days then my edd are:
> 
> TTC from July 20th - Due Date: April 15th
> TTC from Aug 20th - Due Date: May 16th
> TTC from Set 20th - Due Date: June 16th
> 
> I'm hoping for May 16th for us. :thumbup: I sort of would prefer to have a baby next spring rather than be heavily pregnant in mid summer. I think we're still TTC, but just not as obsessively - a sort of 'it will happen when it will happen' philosophy I suppose! It seems the obsessive approach didn't really work for us!
> 
> I know what you mean about telling family. My mum tends to tell secrets very easily, which is why I would think about waiting until 12 weeks before telling her. It would be hard though, because I like to tell my mum everything. Also OH's family would be SO excited if we fell pregnant, so it would be hard keeping it from them. I think I would need to tell both sides of the family at the same time though or it wouldn't seem fair. We'll have to wait and see how we feel at the time.
> 
> When you're pregnant - maybe tell your mum that she isn't allowed to tell anyone, then she might keep quiet? If you make it clear that it's a secret then I'm sure she wouldn't tell everyone. If we can't wait to tell family then this is the approach we'll take. Hope you are enjoying your last few weeks of being 'not pregnant'! :happydance:
> 
> House hunting: We went to look at 5 tonight, and really liked three of them. We fully expect to make an offer on one of them by the end of the week!! :happydance:
> 
> We have been keeping an eye on real estate in the area and last summer we had over 20 listings "saved" to our realtor.com account... the highest we've had so far is 11, and honestly some of them are complete holes. The real estate market is getting harder for buyers! :dohh:
> 
> Lovely mid-month due dates!! I truly hope we are due May 1st and you May 16th!! :haha: I know odds are long, but it would be great to be bump buddies, too!!
> 
> My mom knew darn well that we weren't telling anyone that we were soon to ttc when she told others at her school. :growlmad: I don't trust her to keep it secret even if we threaten bodily harm AND not letting her see the baby for the first three weeks :haha: I feel so worried about this aspect of having a baby that I've completely decided to wait to see how I feel when I'm actually pregnant before even thinking of when to tell anyone. Other than my SIL, who will be the first one we tell since she is pregnant until March 2014, I just don't know who/when we will tell.
> 
> I have a new bottle of Riesling in the fridge to enjoy in my last couple of weeks drinking guilt free, but I don't stand a chance in finishing it since 1 glass sets me up all night. It will be there to comfort me during AF!
> 
> How is work going? Hope all is well over there! 12 days until I'm officially ttc, although I really count myself in that department since we're past this month's o! I can't wait to start my ttc journal and get started on that BDing!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Brenn! Sorry for being rubbish and not coming on here much! There is so much going on at the mo and I'm trying not to be broody.. All this Royal Baby news is making my broodiness hard to ignore though! 

This month we are going to TTC only once in my fertile time and see what happens. Then we'll be TTC properly next month again I think. I hope we both get May babies! :happydance:

Did you make an offer on any of the houses you liked? :thumbup: Hope you're having a good week!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! Sorry for being rubbish and not coming on here much! There is so much going on at the mo and I'm trying not to be broody.. All this Royal Baby news is making my broodiness hard to ignore though!
> 
> This month we are going to TTC only once in my fertile time and see what happens. Then we'll be TTC properly next month again I think. I hope we both get May babies! :happydance:
> 
> Did you make an offer on any of the houses you liked? :thumbup: Hope you're having a good week!

I know this site is soo much worse for the broodiness! I understand, I'm just feeling completely lost on the forum right now. I don't belong anywhere until AF shows and I don't want to start my ttc journal already, I want to save it for my "official" start day, on Saturday. 

I like your ttc plan this month! Its what OH and I did the last two months, only accidentally the first time :haha: I sooo hope we both get May babies! I have two due dates in May- I'll take either one :happydance:

No offers, I'm soooo tired of home buying. None of the houses can check enough of our needs off the list for us to make an offer. I feel like we'll be stuck in home limbo forever! However, not having purchased a home has given me a great excuse to tell my overly excited and nosy, blabber mouth mom that we are NOT trying in August and likely won't until we have purchased a home. She went on a rant the other night about why it was bad for me to go overboard planning things out like that and putting so much pressure on things going perfectly... I was cracking up very quietly! She has no idea that we're actually trying soon and I will hopefully be able to keep my BFP (whenever that may happen) quiet until we're ready for the whole world to know so she doesn't steal our thunder. :dohh:

How are things going?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brenn! Sorry for being rubbish and not coming on here much! There is so much going on at the mo and I'm trying not to be broody.. All this Royal Baby news is making my broodiness hard to ignore though!
> 
> This month we are going to TTC only once in my fertile time and see what happens. Then we'll be TTC properly next month again I think. I hope we both get May babies! :happydance:
> 
> Did you make an offer on any of the houses you liked? :thumbup: Hope you're having a good week!
> 
> I know this site is soo much worse for the broodiness! I understand, I'm just feeling completely lost on the forum right now. I don't belong anywhere until AF shows and I don't want to start my ttc journal already, I want to save it for my "official" start day, on Saturday.
> 
> I like your ttc plan this month! Its what OH and I did the last two months, only accidentally the first time :haha: I sooo hope we both get May babies! I have two due dates in May- I'll take either one :happydance:
> 
> No offers, I'm soooo tired of home buying. None of the houses can check enough of our needs off the list for us to make an offer. I feel like we'll be stuck in home limbo forever! However, not having purchased a home has given me a great excuse to tell my overly excited and nosy, blabber mouth mom that we are NOT trying in August and likely won't until we have purchased a home. She went on a rant the other night about why it was bad for me to go overboard planning things out like that and putting so much pressure on things going perfectly... I was cracking up very quietly! She has no idea that we're actually trying soon and I will hopefully be able to keep my BFP (whenever that may happen) quiet until we're ready for the whole world to know so she doesn't steal our thunder. :dohh:
> 
> How are things going?Click to expand...

Good idea for telling her you're not TTC anytime soon. I hate it when family keep hinting at 'when will you have a baby?'. I told my family the other day that we wont be TTC until at least Christmas time. :haha: I'll have to come up with another excuse when December comes and goes if we haven't had any conceiving luck by then. 

We BD'd last night but I think we may have just missed ovulation - though it's hard to tell with my crazy cycles. So now we have one chance at conceiving, and will TTC properly again next month. :thumbup: We'd be over the moon if we do fall pregnant this month, but I think a May baby would be more ideal. If we haven't conceived by September then I'll get one of those ovulation detection things maybe. :coffee:

I suppose the longer you take to find a house the bigger your deposit is probably getting? That's a plus side anyway! Hope you find somewhere perfect soon. :hugs:

What date is your predicted ovulation for next cycle? Mine will be around Friday 23rd August.


----------



## brenn09

My expected ovulation is August 10th! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> My expected ovulation is August 10th! I'm so excited!!!

Wow that's so soon! :happydance: I guess I'll just getting to my 2WW while you're testing!


----------



## brenn09

It is soon! I'm over the moon we'll be ttc! If af doesn't show, we'll be testing on the 24th!!! I've been having spotting and she usually shows first thing so if I have neither of those we'll test. IF I can hold out that is!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> It is soon! I'm over the moon we'll be ttc! If af doesn't show, we'll be testing on the 24th!!! I've been having spotting and she usually shows first thing so if I have neither of those we'll test. IF I can hold out that is!

Yeah I found it really hard to wait. Especially when loads of ladies are testing and getting positives at 9DPO. :growlmad: But from now on I'm not testing until AF due date at least. :thumbup:


----------



## brenn09

If I want to test every cycle and we weren't even trying, I don't stand much of a chance against the masses! I'm really going to try not to test until af doesn't show though... I have some willpower right???? :haha:


----------



## brenn09

I updated my signature tonight!!! :happydance: I'm not making my ttc journal until Saturday, but I felt great getting it taken care of and I started posting in ttc!!! It is ri.dic.u.lous. how excited I am for all this!

Ok, I just re-updated my signature... OH is still looking a bit shocked and I can't quit crying!!! Laying in bed and feeling nauseated, I decided to test... and it was positive. 12dpo.. I think? Since we only had sex 4 days before O... I think my O date may be wrong! FXed it's a sticky squishie!!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I updated my signature tonight!!! :happydance: I'm not making my ttc journal until Saturday, but I felt great getting it taken care of and I started posting in ttc!!! It is ri.dic.u.lous. how excited I am for all this!
> 
> Ok, I just re-updated my signature... OH is still looking a bit shocked and I can't quit crying!!! Laying in bed and feeling nauseated, I decided to test... and it was positive. 12dpo.. I think? Since we only had sex 4 days before O... I think my O date may be wrong! FXed it's a sticky squishie!!!!

:wohoo: WOWW! Congratulations! That's amazing! I looked at your ticker after reading your first paragraph and thought 'well she's picked the wrong ticker by accident' and then read the second paragraph! So surprised! :hugs: That's great news! I knew it wouldn't take you long. Maybe as you BD'd a few days before Ovulation you will be expecting a baby girl? That is my prediction. :thumbup:

OH and I BD'd twice this cycle during my fertile week but may have just missed my ovulation but we'll see. That would be amazing if we were expecting just 2 weeks apart! But very unlikely. We'll be TTC properly again next month so maybe I'll just be a month behind you...

Have a healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx You must be over the moon! :crib: Someone up there decided they would choose when you had a baby rather than you choose. :haha:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> :wohoo: WOWW! Congratulations! That's amazing! I looked at your ticker after reading your first paragraph and thought 'well she's picked the wrong ticker by accident' and then read the second paragraph! So surprised! :hugs: That's great news! I knew it wouldn't take you long. Maybe as you BD'd a few days before Ovulation you will be expecting a baby girl? That is my prediction. :thumbup:
> 
> OH and I BD'd twice this cycle during my fertile week but may have just missed my ovulation but we'll see. That would be amazing if we were expecting just 2 weeks apart! But very unlikely. We'll be TTC properly again next month so maybe I'll just be a month behind you...
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx You must be over the moon! :crib: Someone up there decided they would choose when you had a baby rather than you choose. :haha:

It was a big surprise!! OH and I REALLY REALLY didn't think 4 days before could possibly work! I would like a boy first but I've thought "she" and "he" once each, so I can't decide what my gut is telling me! I mean, I really want a baby boy and girl, I've just always worried I won't ever had a boy (all girls in this fam!!).. but if it is a girl, we have our name already picked out and NO names at all for a boy.. a very long list but none stand out. I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M TYPING THIS!!! :haha:

I definitely thought we missed it, so I think you guys definitely still have a chance! Regardless, I think we'll be bump buddies by next month!!! I bought this meditation for conception off Amazon by Chitra. I bought it two days before I got my BFP, so maybe you should too :haha: It was only 99 cents, although idk what that converts to across the sea? Cheap cheap cheap, anyway!

I told OH last night this was just when it was supposed to happen and we're just as likely to give birth after our due date as before, since we won't get our ins payouts before April 1st :haha: I've decided I'm going to need "bedrest" for at least two weeks if it looks like I will give birth before April 1st, so that I get at least one payout! :haha: 

I hope this is our squishy so much, I've really been planning it out and hoping for forever since I woke up this morning and AF didn't show!

I can't wait we're bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: WOWW! Congratulations! That's amazing! I looked at your ticker after reading your first paragraph and thought 'well she's picked the wrong ticker by accident' and then read the second paragraph! So surprised! :hugs: That's great news! I knew it wouldn't take you long. Maybe as you BD'd a few days before Ovulation you will be expecting a baby girl? That is my prediction. :thumbup:
> 
> OH and I BD'd twice this cycle during my fertile week but may have just missed my ovulation but we'll see. That would be amazing if we were expecting just 2 weeks apart! But very unlikely. We'll be TTC properly again next month so maybe I'll just be a month behind you...
> 
> Have a healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx You must be over the moon! :crib: Someone up there decided they would choose when you had a baby rather than you choose. :haha:
> 
> It was a big surprise!! OH and I REALLY REALLY didn't think 4 days before could possibly work! I would like a boy first but I've thought "she" and "he" once each, so I can't decide what my gut is telling me! I mean, I really want a baby boy and girl, I've just always worried I won't ever had a boy (all girls in this fam!!).. but if it is a girl, we have our name already picked out and NO names at all for a boy.. a very long list but none stand out. I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M TYPING THIS!!! :haha:
> 
> I definitely thought we missed it, so I think you guys definitely still have a chance! Regardless, I think we'll be bump buddies by next month!!! I bought this meditation for conception off Amazon by Chitra. I bought it two days before I got my BFP, so maybe you should too :haha: It was only 99 cents, although idk what that converts to across the sea? Cheap cheap cheap, anyway!
> 
> I told OH last night this was just when it was supposed to happen and we're just as likely to give birth after our due date as before, since we won't get our ins payouts before April 1st :haha: I've decided I'm going to need "bedrest" for at least two weeks if it looks like I will give birth before April 1st, so that I get at least one payout! :haha:
> 
> I hope this is our squishy so much, I've really been planning it out and hoping for forever since I woke up this morning and AF didn't show!
> 
> I can't wait we're bump buddies! :hugs:Click to expand...

How exciting! :happydance: We want a girl first because we have lots of nephews around us where we live. Our two nieces live quite far away so we don't see them often. I bet you'll end up with a girl and I'll have a boy! :haha: 

We'll obviously be happy with either. Our girls names list is really long too! There are soo many pretty girls names but most boys names are boring!

I've probably asked this before... do you plan to find out the sex of the baby at your 20 week scan?

You must be floating with happiness! :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> How exciting! :happydance: We want a girl first because we have lots of nephews around us where we live. Our two nieces live quite far away so we don't see them often. I bet you'll end up with a girl and I'll have a boy! :haha:
> 
> We'll obviously be happy with either. Our girls names list is really long too! There are soo many pretty girls names but most boys names are boring!
> 
> I've probably asked this before... do you plan to find out the sex of the baby at your 20 week scan?
> 
> You must be floating with happiness! :hugs:

Yes, we plan to find out asap!! My SIL was able to find out sooner with my nephew, and she uses the same ob/gyn I do- she was around 15 weeks maybe? I've entertained some thoughts of remaining team yellow, but never genuinely. I'm such a planner- which is why this pregnancy is both a blessing and a curse! I didn't have a chance to plan myself (and OH!!!) crazy, but also I didn't get to use my ttc plan :haha: I much prefer this way, though, and honestly how relaxed we were is why I think we actually conceived despite the odds. :shrug:

I have been one big giant smile walking around since Thursday night! OH and I had a great day and we were talking and laughing and just so happy! He is out with his dad and brother now and I bet just bursting at the seams with the news! 

Earlier today, I said has it sunk it that you're going to be a daddy yet? and he said No, not at all! He looked kind of worried and I just laughed and said me either!!! He thinks it'll feel real when we start telling people or see an ultrasound. I'm just so happy to have him as my OH. I still don't know how I got so lucky with him, even when he is driving me up the wall! 

How are you feeling? When do you expect AF or to test?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> How exciting! :happydance: We want a girl first because we have lots of nephews around us where we live. Our two nieces live quite far away so we don't see them often. I bet you'll end up with a girl and I'll have a boy! :haha:
> 
> We'll obviously be happy with either. Our girls names list is really long too! There are soo many pretty girls names but most boys names are boring!
> 
> I've probably asked this before... do you plan to find out the sex of the baby at your 20 week scan?
> 
> You must be floating with happiness! :hugs:
> 
> Yes, we plan to find out asap!! My SIL was able to find out sooner with my nephew, and she uses the same ob/gyn I do- she was around 15 weeks maybe? I've entertained some thoughts of remaining team yellow, but never genuinely. I'm such a planner- which is why this pregnancy is both a blessing and a curse! I didn't have a chance to plan myself (and OH!!!) crazy, but also I didn't get to use my ttc plan :haha: I much prefer this way, though, and honestly how relaxed we were is why I think we actually conceived despite the odds. :shrug:
> 
> I have been one big giant smile walking around since Thursday night! OH and I had a great day and we were talking and laughing and just so happy! He is out with his dad and brother now and I bet just bursting at the seams with the news!
> 
> Earlier today, I said has it sunk it that you're going to be a daddy yet? and he said No, not at all! He looked kind of worried and I just laughed and said me either!!! He thinks it'll feel real when we start telling people or see an ultrasound. I'm just so happy to have him as my OH. I still don't know how I got so lucky with him, even when he is driving me up the wall!
> 
> How are you feeling? When do you expect AF or to test?Click to expand...

I'm feeling good thanks! But I wish we TTC'd properly this month. I'm sure we probably missed ovulation, but we'll have to wait and see. I don't know why I haven't conceived yet - both my sisters and some of my friends have all conceived first cycle. :cry: 

I wont test until Sunday which will be cycle day 30 and roughly 12dpo. I think I may have ovulated Monday 22nd or Tuesday 23rd. We BD'd Wednesday 24th and Thursday 25th. I heard the egg lives for up to 12 hours, so there is a slim chance we may have caught it. Although after TTC for the last couple of cycles and BD'ing pretty much every day I'm not feeling too hopeful! 

Symptoms wise this cycle, I was quite snappy and irritable yesterday - which isn't at all like me. I have also been quite sleepy. But nothing major to report! I've decided I'm not going to analyse every twinge and ache this time - it just sets me up for more disappointment! Also then I feel silly for being convinced I was pregnant. 

Next cycle OH is away on a business trip for 3 weeks! He comes back at weekends, but we will have even less chance of conceiving. :cry:

Looks like the earliest we will have a baby is probably June.


----------



## brenn09

:hugs: I can't properly talk right now but I wanted you to know I read this and I'm thinking of you and sending baby dust!!!!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I'm feeling good thanks! But I wish we TTC'd properly this month. I'm sure we probably missed ovulation, but we'll have to wait and see. I don't know why I haven't conceived yet - both my sisters and some of my friends have all conceived first cycle. :cry:
> 
> I wont test until Sunday which will be cycle day 30 and roughly 12dpo. I think I may have ovulated Monday 22nd or Tuesday 23rd. We BD'd Wednesday 24th and Thursday 25th. I heard the egg lives for up to 12 hours, so there is a slim chance we may have caught it. Although after TTC for the last couple of cycles and BD'ing pretty much every day I'm not feeling too hopeful!
> 
> Symptoms wise this cycle, I was quite snappy and irritable yesterday - which isn't at all like me. I have also been quite sleepy. But nothing major to report! I've decided I'm not going to analyse every twinge and ache this time - it just sets me up for more disappointment! Also then I feel silly for being convinced I was pregnant.
> 
> Next cycle OH is away on a business trip for 3 weeks! He comes back at weekends, but we will have even less chance of conceiving. :cry:
> 
> Looks like the earliest we will have a baby is probably June.

It can't help your ttc that your buddy conceived already :hugs: I know you're happy for me, but it does suck we didn't find out the same day :haha: I don't doubt if this isn't your month, which I'm not convinced of, that you'll be pregnant soon- and can join me in the trying-not-to-vomit business! 

Only 5 days until testing! What makes you think you O'ed on one of those days? Maybe this will be your cycle, but if not- you'll have a great shot at it next month AND you said you would love a May due date! 

Idk if you remember but my snappy/irritable/emotional moments were my first sign of an impending BFP. I wrote about it in my journal, it was a rough week! I do know that symptom spotting seems to makes it worse if AF shows- it always did for me, too and I would symptom spot every single freaking month! 

If you don't get that much deserved BFP this month, when do you think you'll ovulate next cycle? Maybe it'll be on a Monday or Tuesday, so that all you BDing over the weekend will be plenty for you! I mean, sperm can live up to 5 days and an egg up to 24 hours, so if you BD both days every weekend, you should have every single day covered, even if you ovulate on a Thursday- remember, I conceived 4 days before O! 

:hugs: TTC sucks. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> It can't help your ttc that your buddy conceived already :hugs: I know you're happy for me, but it does suck we didn't find out the same day :haha: I don't doubt if this isn't your month, which I'm not convinced of, that you'll be pregnant soon- and can join me in the trying-not-to-vomit business!
> 
> Only 5 days until testing! What makes you think you O'ed on one of those days? Maybe this will be your cycle, but if not- you'll have a great shot at it next month AND you said you would love a May due date!
> 
> Idk if you remember but my snappy/irritable/emotional moments were my first sign of an impending BFP. I wrote about it in my journal, it was a rough week! I do know that symptom spotting seems to makes it worse if AF shows- it always did for me, too and I would symptom spot every single freaking month!
> 
> If you don't get that much deserved BFP this month, when do you think you'll ovulate next cycle? Maybe it'll be on a Monday or Tuesday, so that all you BDing over the weekend will be plenty for you! I mean, sperm can live up to 5 days and an egg up to 24 hours, so if you BD both days every weekend, you should have every single day covered, even if you ovulate on a Thursday- remember, I conceived 4 days before O!
> 
> :hugs: TTC sucks. :hugs:

I don't really know when I ovulated this cycle, I was just counting back 14 days from my AF due date. So I may not have missed it! Hard to tell really. I think I may get one of the BBT things for next cycle - is that what you recommend for tracking ovulation?

I'm due to ovulate next cycle around Friday 23rd August. So may miss ovulation again as OH doesn't come home until late Friday evening. :dohh: So wont have any early swimmers in there. Today I have weird twinges in my uterus area. Could be AF sending her telegram. :shrug:

How are you feeling today? Have you told anyone yet? :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I suggested wondfo opks, cheap and accurate! Amazon is where I purchased mine! IF you need them, which I'm not convinced of yet!! Twinges could be af or bfp! I'm sending baby dust and keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Feeling very tired but didn't want to read and run! I have told two coworkers, my best friend, and a third coworker today because he asked me why I had antinausea gum in my car! I don't mind him knowing but he had a miscarriage with his ex-wife and it still hurts him a lot. He even reminded me of it today! I feel bad for him but discussing the m-word is terrifying. 

Yuck I don't even like writing it! Talk to you tomorrow!!!! I'm too tired to be awake a second more!!!


----------



## teacup

Thanks! I'll check out those wondfo opk's you mentioned! :thumbup: So what symptoms did you experience in the 2WW if you were to list them roughly by DPO? Just so I can compare and dream... :blush: 

How are you feeling? You must be SO excited! Congratulations to you both! (I have just realised I haven't said that yet!) I would be in total day dream mode if I was you! I'd also find it really hard to not tell everyone - I bet it's all you're thinking about at the moment! :cloud9:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Thanks! I'll check out those wondfo opk's you mentioned! :thumbup: So what symptoms did you experience in the 2WW if you were to list them roughly by DPO? Just so I can compare and dream... :blush:
> 
> How are you feeling? You must be SO excited! Congratulations to you both! (I have just realised I haven't said that yet!) I would be in total day dream mode if I was you! I'd also find it really hard to not tell everyone - I bet it's all you're thinking about at the moment! :cloud9:

I started having symptoms much earlier than any of the books or common sense on these websites tell you that you can! 4dpo, I started having mood swings/irritability and being overly emotional. I cried. A lot. I had a complete meltdown that Friday night, 6po! 

Forgetfulness/pregnancy brain also kicked in that week, 4-5 dpo. Nausea when hungry hit for the first time 7dpo, but subsided until 12dpo after that brief issue early that morning. Increased appetite was noticeable on Monday before my bfp, 8dpo! 

Mind you, I didn't know any of these were preggo symptoms.. except briefly, which I posted in my wtt journal but it all came rushing back after my BFP! 

Peeing increased noticeably after my BFP, but I actually pee a lot anyway and may just not have noticed this symptom earlier. Fatigue didn't hit until after the 4 week mark, like 16dpo?

I'll have to think back of any other symptoms I have had. Pregnancy brain is keeping my memory lacking prettily severely! 

I noticed I was pregnant, and things were different in my body, but had no idea I was pregnant. I really really really didn't think we had a shot at 4 days before O! We shouldn't have been so surprised :haha:

I have no idea how I haven't told every single person I see!! I have wanted to, for sure! Even waitresses and cashiers! We are actually going to tell his parents tonight and my parents tomorrow night! :happydance:

Honestly, this all doesn't seem real yet! I just get so scared to think too far ahead since I'm so early! Talk to you later, after we tell his parents! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I started having symptoms much earlier than any of the books or common sense on these websites tell you that you can! 4dpo, I started having mood swings/irritability and being overly emotional. I cried. A lot. I had a complete meltdown that Friday night, 6po!
> 
> Forgetfulness/pregnancy brain also kicked in that week, 4-5 dpo. Nausea when hungry hit for the first time 7dpo, but subsided until 12dpo after that brief issue early that morning. Increased appetite was noticeable on Monday before my bfp, 8dpo!
> 
> Mind you, I didn't know any of these were preggo symptoms.. except briefly, which I posted in my wtt journal but it all came rushing back after my BFP!
> 
> Peeing increased noticeably after my BFP, but I actually pee a lot anyway and may just not have noticed this symptom earlier. Fatigue didn't hit until after the 4 week mark, like 16dpo?
> 
> I'll have to think back of any other symptoms I have had. Pregnancy brain is keeping my memory lacking prettily severely!
> 
> I noticed I was pregnant, and things were different in my body, but had no idea I was pregnant. I really really really didn't think we had a shot at 4 days before O! We shouldn't have been so surprised :haha:
> 
> I have no idea how I haven't told every single person I see!! I have wanted to, for sure! Even waitresses and cashiers! We are actually going to tell his parents tonight and my parents tomorrow night! :happydance:
> 
> Honestly, this all doesn't seem real yet! I just get so scared to think too far ahead since I'm so early! Talk to you later, after we tell his parents! :hugs:

Yay, let me know what parents say! I bet they'll be so excited! :happydance: I don't have many symptoms really, except that tender patch on my right boob! But that always seems to appear before AF. It is very very tender this time though, I only need to put my finger lightly there and it makes me go ouch! No spotting yet! So that is good. I'm on cycle day 28 today (this day last cycle I had been spotting for three days). I haven't been crying at all, but I have been a little snappier than usual maybe. :haha:

I think it is very unlikely that I'm pregnant, because of the lack of BD'ing we have done this cycle. I remember on cycle day 15 I was a little emotional - so I wonder if I ovulated then may be. (we BD'd cycle day 20 and 21) Perhaps I have a very long luteal phase, and that I have been ovulating earlyish every cycle and BD'ing too late. :shrug: 

But looking at the Ovulation Calculator thing, I should have ovulated on cycle day 20 (according to a 32 day cycle). So if that is right then we have a strong chance!

From all that rambling I conclude I def need these wondfo things! I'll wait until AF arrives though before buying them...

I'll try to BD at every opportunity next cycle!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Yay, let me know what parents say! I bet they'll be so excited! :happydance: I don't have many symptoms really, except that tender patch on my right boob! But that always seems to appear before AF. It is very very tender this time though, I only need to put my finger lightly there and it makes me go ouch! No spotting yet! So that is good. I'm on cycle day 28 today (this day last cycle I had been spotting for three days). I haven't been crying at all, but I have been a little snappier than usual maybe. :haha:
> 
> I think it is very unlikely that I'm pregnant, because of the lack of BD'ing we have done this cycle. I remember on cycle day 15 I was a little emotional - so I wonder if I ovulated then may be. (we BD'd cycle day 20 and 21) Perhaps I have a very long luteal phase, and that I have been ovulating earlyish every cycle and BD'ing too late. :shrug:
> 
> But looking at the Ovulation Calculator thing, I should have ovulated on cycle day 20 (according to a 32 day cycle). So if that is right then we have a strong chance!
> 
> From all that rambling I conclude I def need these wondfo things! I'll wait until AF arrives though before buying them...
> 
> I'll try to BD at every opportunity next cycle!

His parents were ecstatic! :happydance: I cried, of course.. we went to tell his sister/BIL too but they didn't seem as happy and I think SIL didn't know what to think of us getting pregnant so quickly or the same cycle they did IVF. :shrug: I told her in November we would be trying, so they actually crashed OUR ttc party, with their IVF plans and I didn't think they should change or move them so why should we? She couldn't believe I have to have phenergan already. Oh, well! OH's brother was very excited, couldn't believe it and just can't wait. We're going to tell my family tonight! 

It is SOOO good you haven't had any spotting!! :happydance: DEFINITELY wait to see if AF shows before ordering the OPKs, though- I ordered my cbfm sticks and got them Friday afternoon after our BFP Thursday night! :dohh: I really like the OPKs and it relieved some stress of the unknown. 

I'm not so sure you'll need all that BDing next cycle, but either way I think we'll be bump buddies soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> His parents were ecstatic! :happydance: I cried, of course.. we went to tell his sister/BIL too but they didn't seem as happy and I think SIL didn't know what to think of us getting pregnant so quickly or the same cycle they did IVF. :shrug: I told her in November we would be trying, so they actually crashed OUR ttc party, with their IVF plans and I didn't think they should change or move them so why should we? She couldn't believe I have to have phenergan already. Oh, well! OH's brother was very excited, couldn't believe it and just can't wait. We're going to tell my family tonight!
> 
> It is SOOO good you haven't had any spotting!! :happydance: DEFINITELY wait to see if AF shows before ordering the OPKs, though- I ordered my cbfm sticks and got them Friday afternoon after our BFP Thursday night! :dohh: I really like the OPKs and it relieved some stress of the unknown.
> 
> I'm not so sure you'll need all that BDing next cycle, but either way I think we'll be bump buddies soon!!! :happydance:

Aww don't worry about what your SIL is thinking, she can't expect for you to delay TTC just because she is expecting a baby! Also I think you'll both be grateful to compare symptoms and your baby will have a cousin to play with that is the same age! I'm sure she is very happy for you but is just getting used to the limelight not being on her for a bit. 

Still no spotting! Also no cramps yet... :thumbup: Which is very unusual because normally I cramp for about a week leading up to AF. I went out with a friend last night and had 3 drinks! A Bit naughty really, but I thought it wouldn't hurt since I may not actually be pregnant. If I find out I am pregnant then of course I wont drink anything alcoholic! I feel a little nauseous today but it's probably from the drinks last night! :haha: 

Tomorrow is cycle day 30 and 11/12dpo. I think it may be too early to test and I should wait until AF is actually late. Annoyingly the tests I bought aren't as sensitive as the FRER ones I used the last cycles. Tuesday will be cycle day 32 which is roughly my average cycle length (and is exactly 14 days since we BD'd), so maybe I should do my first test then? What do you think, or shall I wait until Wednesday morning when I'm officially late? :shrug: 

Maybe we'll say I'll test Tuesday morning, but if we get to Tuesday and I feel I can wait one more day then I will. :thumbup:

Let me know what your parents say tonight! Very exciting! Have you found anymore nice houses yet?


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Aww don't worry about what your SIL is thinking, she can't expect for you to delay TTC just because she is expecting a baby! Also I think you'll both be grateful to compare symptoms and your baby will have a cousin to play with that is the same age! I'm sure she is very happy for you but is just getting used to the limelight not being on her for a bit.
> 
> Still no spotting! Also no cramps yet... :thumbup: Which is very unusual because normally I cramp for about a week leading up to AF. I went out with a friend last night and had 3 drinks! A Bit naughty really, but I thought it wouldn't hurt since I may not actually be pregnant. If I find out I am pregnant then of course I wont drink anything alcoholic! I feel a little nauseous today but it's probably from the drinks last night! :haha:
> 
> Tomorrow is cycle day 30 and 11/12dpo. I think it may be too early to test and I should wait until AF is actually late. Annoyingly the tests I bought aren't as sensitive as the FRER ones I used the last cycles. Tuesday will be cycle day 32 which is roughly my average cycle length (and is exactly 14 days since we BD'd), so maybe I should do my first test then? What do you think, or shall I wait until Wednesday morning when I'm officially late? :shrug:
> 
> Maybe we'll say I'll test Tuesday morning, but if we get to Tuesday and I feel I can wait one more day then I will. :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know what your parents say tonight! Very exciting! Have you found anymore nice houses yet?

I am definitely excited for our baby to have a close friend growing up!! :happydance:

No spotting and cramps!!!! :happydance: Even if you're pregnant, a few drinks won't hurt right now, before the baby is sharing anything with you! I'm hoping the nausea is baby and not alcohol :haha:

I have no idea on the testing- I tested 12dpo, but intended to wait until AF was missed, too. I only tested so I could sleep when it was negative :haha: I don't think there is a wrong way, but a BFN is more likely at 12dpo, too and I know those are miserable. I hate hate hate a BFN, it hurts more than AF showing! Ok, I say you test first thing Tuesday, if AF hasn't shown or spotting hasn't started! 

My parents were completely excited and daddy was texting me pictures of baby comforter sets last night :haha: I made a joke about him needing to buy me a crib before he buys another horse (he has a few) and he text me on the way home, if I buy the crib, can I pick the comforter?? So he started sending me pics of those he liked!!!! It was ADORABLE! OH was like, uhh baby, I haven't even started looking at that stuff yet! Me, either!! I think we're both waiting until we're further along and also until we find out the sex! But really, it all seems so overwhelming right now, too- and we don't want to buy anything until after the baby shower, which is at least 20 weeks away! AND I'm so tired at night, it is all I can do to make it to bed after dinner rather than spend anytime on baby websites :haha:

No new houses, a couple have popped up but nothing spectacular. OH is definitely taking the new house a lot more seriously since he has to make sure he can see the baby in it and having plenty of room to run around! :happydance: I think he needs the house to be much closer perfect now that it isn't just the two of us anymore! 

How is everything going with you? I feel like these posts are all about me and I'm taking up all the room! :dohh:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I am definitely excited for our baby to have a close friend growing up!! :happydance:
> 
> No spotting and cramps!!!! :happydance: Even if you're pregnant, a few drinks won't hurt right now, before the baby is sharing anything with you! I'm hoping the nausea is baby and not alcohol :haha:
> 
> I have no idea on the testing- I tested 12dpo, but intended to wait until AF was missed, too. I only tested so I could sleep when it was negative :haha: I don't think there is a wrong way, but a BFN is more likely at 12dpo, too and I know those are miserable. I hate hate hate a BFN, it hurts more than AF showing! Ok, I say you test first thing Tuesday, if AF hasn't shown or spotting hasn't started!
> 
> My parents were completely excited and daddy was texting me pictures of baby comforter sets last night :haha: I made a joke about him needing to buy me a crib before he buys another horse (he has a few) and he text me on the way home, if I buy the crib, can I pick the comforter?? So he started sending me pics of those he liked!!!! It was ADORABLE! OH was like, uhh baby, I haven't even started looking at that stuff yet! Me, either!! I think we're both waiting until we're further along and also until we find out the sex! But really, it all seems so overwhelming right now, too- and we don't want to buy anything until after the baby shower, which is at least 20 weeks away! AND I'm so tired at night, it is all I can do to make it to bed after dinner rather than spend anytime on baby websites :haha:
> 
> No new houses, a couple have popped up but nothing spectacular. OH is definitely taking the new house a lot more seriously since he has to make sure he can see the baby in it and having plenty of room to run around! :happydance: I think he needs the house to be much closer perfect now that it isn't just the two of us anymore!
> 
> How is everything going with you? I feel like these posts are all about me and I'm taking up all the room! :dohh:

Awww it's so sweet how excited your family are! Especially your Dad sending those pics! I'm glad you got a great reaction to your exciting news. :hugs:

I have decided I'll def test Tuesday morning! I have been keeping a log of all my cycles for the last 2 years! I just went through them all, and worked out I start spotting on average on cycle day 29, and at the latest cycle day 32. So that means that Tuesday will be past my latest spotting day. So I would be officially late then. :thumbup:

I'm feeling even more hopeful now, especially seeing that I am already one day past my average spotting day! 

Things here are good thank you! Been relaxing a quite a bit the last week, and had my hair done so feeling good. Work is calming down at the mo, but I have a business meeting Thurs next week, and then I have a presentation to do next month! So will be super nervous and busy preparing for that. Wish I hadn't agreed to it really. :dohh: Going to have to talk infront of loads of people!

Have a great weekend! xx


----------



## teacup

Have you had a good weekend Brenn? How are you feeling? :hugs:

I'm on cycle day 30 today and still patiently waiting to test. No cramping or spotting yet! The last two cycles I cramped on and off the week leading up to AF so I'm taking the lack of cramping as a very good sign! 

The day after tomorrow is about 14dpo so I'm hoping it should be an accurate testing day!


----------



## brenn09

It definitely should be accurate and FXed its gives you your well deserved BFP!! 

Nausea is killing me today, hasn't stopped unless I'm actually swallowing food. I even took 1/4 of a pill and it worked for about 15 minutes. Whoof, today is rough- I need to get my ultrasound scheduled so I have something to get me through these weeks!!! I can't wait until you join me :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> It definitely should be accurate and FXed it gives you your well deserved BFP!!
> 
> Nausea is killing me today, hasn't stopped unless I'm actually swallowing food. I even took 1/4 of a pill and it worked for about 15 minutes. Whoof, today is rough- I need to get my ultrasound scheduled so I have something to get me through these weeks!!! I can't wait until you join me :haha:

Awww I hope the nausea has eased up now. Just think - all those yucky feelings are a sign that your baby is progressing nicely! :hugs: I bet you can't wait until your ultrasound! :happydance: How are you feeling today?

Cycle day 31 today and I'm testing tomorrow! Feel a little nauseous myself at the moment - but I think it's because I'm hungry and didn't sleep quite enough. Still no spotting or cramps yet.  I'm a little nervous about testing tomorrow, part of me thinks it might be too early, part thinks I'm probably not pregnant and the other part can't wait to test! 

Out of 15 cycles that I recorded the spotting, there are only two that I started spotting at cd 32 - all the rest I started spotting before then! So I think tomorrow should be a good testing day. My test is clear blue (not digi) and I think it is 15 sensitive, so not the most sensitive, it detects from 5 more than the frer. 

Wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## teacup

I caved and just did a test. BFN. :cry: It was silly really, I'd had a big cup of fruit tea an hour ago, so my wee was probably diluted, but it's not looking hopeful now! I may still test in the morning, but I'm feeling pretty low now. :nope:


----------



## brenn09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry, those BFNs are the worst. Sooo bad. :cry:

I agree your pee is probably diluted, so you're not out yet but I have a feeling your BFP is coming soon whether this cycle or next!!!! Most women are pregnant within 3-6 cycles, remember!!! Your squishy is coming soon and then I get to remind you the nausea is all worth it!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## teacup

Thanks Brenn. :hugs: I'm not too hopeful for next cycle because of OH going away on business, so a May baby is unlikely. Perhaps we'll have a little June bug after all. 

I have looked at the test from every angle and in all forms of light - definitely a negative. :cry: 

Still no sign of AF yet though. I had heart palpitations on Friday and again yesterday, so I looked them up online and it turns out some ladies get them in early pregnancy - that's what got me excited and made me test. :dohh: I wish my cycles were a little shorter, these long TWW's seem to go on forever. :cry:

Sorry to hear you've been suffering with the nausea, I hope you catch up on your sleep and feel better this evening. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! How are you? Has the nausea settled a little? Is you SIL being supportive and happy for you now? :thumbup: 

I think I'll test tomorrow morning if I haven't had any spotting/cramps before then. Cycle day 32 today and still no sign of anything. :shrug:


----------



## brenn09

I haven't spoken with sil but I'm sure she will be fine! As for yhe nausea, it is still going strong but better than the last two days so better! Heartburn has kicked in too... 

Yay for no spotting!!! I will log in first thing to see if that bfp snuck up on you!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I haven't spoken with sil but I'm sure she will be fine! As for yhe nausea, it is still going strong but better than the last two days so better! Heartburn has kicked in too...
> 
> Yay for no spotting!!! I will log in first thing to see if that bfp snuck up on you!

I decided not to do the test this morning, I think my lack of symptoms probably mean I'm not pregnant! I got a bad headache this morning and was hot last night which usually happens before AF so I'm pretty sure she'll be here tomorrow! I have a business meeting tomorrow so she's obviously decided to wait so she can gate crash that! :dohh:

I think I'll wait until Friday morning to test if there is no sign of AF before then, but I'm not feeling too hopeful! Trying to be realistic. :thumbup:

I have decided to exercise a little and take vitamins (I was only taking folic acid before), and OH is taking vitamins too. So hopefully that may help us conceive one of the next couple of cycles.

I was baby-sitting my nephew this afternoon, and when OH got back from work and saw me feeding my nephew his baby food, he said he was looking forward to coming home to me feeding our own baby in the near future! :cloud9: He also mentioned a couple of girls names he likes. I think he is even more broody than me!

I hope you have had a good day, and aren't suffering too much with the sickness! :hugs: xx

EDIT: I have just got light brown spotting. Looks like I am out for this cycle! On to cycle #4 TTC!


----------



## teacup

AF got going properly on Friday, so my last cycle was 35 days. Since TTC my cycles have been... :coffee:

#1 - 39 days
#2 - 29 days
#3 - 35 days

I just ordered my ovulation test strips! Will start using them near mid cycle. Although it will be annoying to get a positive ovulation test while OH is away. :dohh:

Hope you're having a great weekend mum-to-be! :baby: xx


----------



## teacup

Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! :happydance: Let me know how it goes! xxx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! :happydance: Let me know how it goes! xxx




teacup said:


> AF got going properly on Friday, so my last cycle was 35 days. Since TTC my cycles have been... :coffee:
> 
> #1 - 39 days
> #2 - 29 days
> #3 - 35 days
> 
> I just ordered my ovulation test strips! Will start using them near mid cycle. Although it will be annoying to get a positive ovulation test while OH is away. :dohh:
> 
> Hope you're having a great weekend mum-to-be! :baby: xx

It will be best to get a positive while OH is away, right before he comes home so you two can get all that BDing in to get those spermies in there!!

I've been really sick, and feel really run down. I think I had a stomach bug last week then on Friday I started running a fever and came down/still have a cold! :dohh: The nausea has been better this week, so that makes me think it really was a stomach bug on top of my usual awful morning sickness. 

Ultrasound went well!! We saw our little blobby :happydance: S/he is measuring 6+1 and new EDD is April 7th, 2014!! I'm trying to read on here but I'm so tired when I get off work, all I do is eat, nap, shower then go to bed! I'm right in the middle of the fatigue, I guess, at just over 6 weeks pregnant. I'm still in disbelief, but certainly feel pregnant! I just wish I could stop being nauseous- I can handle the fatigue but not the nausea! It is never-ending and I can't figure out how to stop it! I just get nauseated in the morning and evening no matter what I do/meds I take. :dohh:

Can't wait for you to join me in this pregnancy coma I have going :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> It will be best to get a positive while OH is away, right before he comes home so you two can get all that BDing in to get those spermies in there!!
> 
> I've been really sick, and feel really run down. I think I had a stomach bug last week then on Friday I started running a fever and came down/still have a cold! :dohh: The nausea has been better this week, so that makes me think it really was a stomach bug on top of my usual awful morning sickness.
> 
> Ultrasound went well!! We saw our little blobby :happydance: S/he is measuring 6+1 and new EDD is April 7th, 2014!! I'm trying to read on here but I'm so tired when I get off work, all I do is eat, nap, shower then go to bed! I'm right in the middle of the fatigue, I guess, at just over 6 weeks pregnant. I'm still in disbelief, but certainly feel pregnant! I just wish I could stop being nauseous- I can handle the fatigue but not the nausea! It is never-ending and I can't figure out how to stop it! I just get nauseated in the morning and evening no matter what I do/meds I take. :dohh:
> 
> Can't wait for you to join me in this pregnancy coma I have going :haha:

Aww glad that the ultrasound went well and that you got to see Baby! :happydance: 

I have done two opk's so far, both very light so I might leave it a few days before testing again. It will be really interesting to see when I ovulate - I've never known before! 

I am visiting OH at his hotel next week for a couple of days, so will have more baby making chances! :haha: 

Sorry to hear you are still suffering with the nausea, I hope that tummy bug has gone completely now and that you have got your strength back. :hugs: How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## brenn09

The tummy bug has vacated the premises, as OH had it too, so we are back to normal there but I'm still fighting a cough/fever/cold something or other. I think I have just been pushing myself too hard and not being able to rest properly. 

I still haven't changed my ticker yet but I don't hit 7 weeks until tomorrow! 

I think this is your month! I would do an opk every day in the morning and evening just in case your surge sneaks up on you! You will probably see it getting darker and know it is coming from a couple days away though! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> The tummy bug has vacated the premises, as OH had it too, so we are back to normal there but I'm still fighting a cough/fever/cold something or other. I think I have just been pushing myself too hard and not being able to rest properly.
> 
> I still haven't changed my ticker yet but I don't hit 7 weeks until tomorrow!
> 
> I think this is your month! I would do an opk every day in the morning and evening just in case your surge sneaks up on you! You will probably see it getting darker and know it is coming from a couple days away though! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear about your bfp!!!

Wow 7 weeks! How exciting! :happydance: When does First Tri end? Glad to hear that the sick bug has vacated your system! Try to get some early nights to build up your strength. :hugs:

Well yesterdays opk was darker than the day before. I still haven't done todays opk, because I didn't remember until after I had been to the loo, so just waiting until it's been at least 2 hours before testing today. :coffee:

Did your opks always have a line? I haven't had a line as dark as the control line yet so I'm guessing my surge is yet to come.


----------



## brenn09

If it was early or late in my cycle, I wouldn't get a line.. mine would slowly build up to positive, but it was always obvious that it was positive- you will probably know easily that it is positive because your others are so obviously negative!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> If it was early or late in my cycle, I wouldn't get a line.. mine would slowly build up to positive, but it was always obvious that it was positive- you will probably know easily that it is positive because your others are so obviously negative!

I started testing on cycle day 10, and have had a light line every time. Except this morning there was no line, but then I tested again this evening and got a faint line. :coffee: I think the urine this morning was possibly too dilute.

I should expect to ovulate at the weekend. I'll be so excited if I see a dark line! I hope I get a positive before OH goes back on Monday.

How are you? Have you got a slight bump yet? :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Still not had a positive opk, but the line is getting darker each day. I can't do an opk today because I am away from home and have run out. :dohh: Wont be able to do one until tomorrow eve now. 

OH and I have been BD'ing every available moment. So hopefully have it all covered if my surge were to happen today or tomorrow. :thumbup:

Hope you are enjoying that 'glowing' feeling! xx


----------



## brenn09

I don't have a baby bump but I have a huge bloat bump! My clothes aren't fitting, I feel huge and I have gained at least a couple of pounds! It fluctuates from plus two to plus eight pounds. I am only wearing my 'fat' clothes from before I lost those 20lbs. Ugh! The nausea is never ending and I'm having a really hard time dealing with it and working! 

I hope your positive is soon!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I don't have a baby bump but I have a huge bloat bump! My clothes aren't fitting, I feel huge and I have gained at least a couple of pounds! It fluctuates from plus two to plus eight pounds. I am only wearing my 'fat' clothes from before I lost those 20lbs. Ugh! The nausea is never ending and I'm having a really hard time dealing with it and working!
> 
> I hope your positive is soon!!

I got a positive opk today!!!! :happydance: The test line was much darker than the control line! So I guess we BD every day for the next three days now? OH is going back Monday evening, so we have exactly three days! :thumbup: I'm so excited! Think we have a good chance this month.

How many days before your 'surge' did you BD when you fell pregnant?

Sorry to hear the nausea is still going strong. Not long and it will be blissful second tri! Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I got a positive opk today!!!! :happydance: The test line was much darker than the control line! So I guess we BD every day for the next three days now? OH is going back Monday evening, so we have exactly three days! :thumbup: I'm so excited! Think we have a good chance this month.
> 
> How many days before your 'surge' did you BD when you fell pregnant?
> 
> Sorry to hear the nausea is still going strong. Not long and it will be blissful second tri! Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Yay for the positive!!! You guys definitely have a great chance! I usually O'ed the next day, but I always heard it was within the next 48 hours, and the egg can live up to 24 hours, so the next three days sound like the perfect plan!! 

OH and I had sex 4 days before I ovulated and three days before my surge. When I went to my dating ultrasound they said I didn't "conceive" until July 15th, which would put us conceiving from sex 6 days before O which absolutely didn't happen! However, they weren't worried about the 2 day discrepancy and I guess it is related to when the baby implanted!

I have 4 weeks and 1 day until the second trimester and I can't freaking wait! I missed work again this week and I finally called the doctor again, so they doubled my nausea meds and said if that doesn't work they'll switch me to another one, so hopefully the nausea gets under control! I just can't function this nauseous, which is why I haven't been on here in weeks and I haven't left the house except to see my clients since week 5. So far doubling the meds has worked, and all the books/my mom say the nausea and first tri symptoms peak in week 8 (8 weeks tomorrow!) then start decreasing around 10 weeks. Mom said she felt completely normal by 14 weeks, and could go back to working out/eating right. I hope this medicine keeps working! Mornings are soooo very definitely the worst, no matter what I do! Afternoons are the best for me. I have always had a sensitive stomach and expected to struggle with morning sickness, but I never anticipated missing a couple of days of work each week because it was so bad! :dohh:

OH is really loving the pregnancy (other than taking care of me 24/7!) and mentions the baby so much! I was sleepy the other night and he said you need to go to bed- you're carrying my baby! It was sooo cute!! He has something to say about the baby every day and I just love how he lights up! It really sunk in when we had our ultrasound and we got to see the heartbeat! I'm sure it'll get more real for us both later, but right now I really feel like this is all so surreal and couldn't possibly be true! 

I have a great feeling this is your month!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Yay for the positive!!! You guys definitely have a great chance! I usually O'ed the next day, but I always heard it was within the next 48 hours, and the egg can live up to 24 hours, so the next three days sound like the perfect plan!!
> 
> OH and I had sex 4 days before I ovulated and three days before my surge. When I went to my dating ultrasound they said I didn't "conceive" until July 15th, which would put us conceiving from sex 6 days before O which absolutely didn't happen! However, they weren't worried about the 2 day discrepancy and I guess it is related to when the baby implanted!
> 
> I have 4 weeks and 1 day until the second trimester and I can't freaking wait! I missed work again this week and I finally called the doctor again, so they doubled my nausea meds and said if that doesn't work they'll switch me to another one, so hopefully the nausea gets under control! I just can't function this nauseous, which is why I haven't been on here in weeks and I haven't left the house except to see my clients since week 5. So far doubling the meds has worked, and all the books/my mom say the nausea and first tri symptoms peak in week 8 (8 weeks tomorrow!) then start decreasing around 10 weeks. Mom said she felt completely normal by 14 weeks, and could go back to working out/eating right. I hope this medicine keeps working! Mornings are soooo very definitely the worst, no matter what I do! Afternoons are the best for me. I have always had a sensitive stomach and expected to struggle with morning sickness, but I never anticipated missing a couple of days of work each week because it was so bad! :dohh:
> 
> OH is really loving the pregnancy (other than taking care of me 24/7!) and mentions the baby so much! I was sleepy the other night and he said you need to go to bed- you're carrying my baby! It was sooo cute!! He has something to say about the baby every day and I just love how he lights up! It really sunk in when we had our ultrasound and we got to see the heartbeat! I'm sure it'll get more real for us both later, but right now I really feel like this is all so surreal and couldn't possibly be true!
> 
> I have a great feeling this is your month!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Aww it's really sweet how excited your OH is! :cloud9: I'm glad he's taking care of you!

OH and I BD'd cycle days 9, 10, 14, 15, 17 (surge), 18 (O), and 19. My surge was cycle day 17, so I'm guessing I may have ovulated on cycle day 18? :coffee:

On cycle day 17 and 18 I had the most EWCM I have ever had, and tummy twinges which I am guessing was Ovulation pain! I have been taking pregnancy vitamins so hopefully will have a nice healthy uterus for our beany to snuggle down into. 

I think we have the most chances we have ever had this month because of knowing when I ovulated. Last cycle we only BD'd cycle day 20, so we probably missed ovulation completely! I really hope we have managed it this month. 

This two wait week is already dragging! I have been watching lots of 'One Born Every Minute' and day dreaming. Our first anniversary is coming up (September 5th) but I can't really test until at least September 7th (13 dpo), it's a shame because it would have been perfect to get a BFP on our anniversary! 

Hope you are okay! Any news? Have you been looking at anymore houses?


----------



## teacup

I test a week tomorrow! :happydance:

:coffee: Things I did differently this cycle were:


elevating hips for 5 - 10 minutes after BD'ing
taking multivitamins (I accidently bought pregnancy vitamins instead of preconception ones - taking it as a sign) ;)
Used opks for the first time, and BD'd each day for three days after positive
Cut out caffeine
Tried to eat healthier

So we gave it our best shot (or several!) :haha:

Not much in the way of symptoms so far. Woke up feeling a little icky and had back twinges but that's it. I also have felt a few tiny twinges in my lower tummy. 

I have only one test, and it's not a super sensitive one, so am waiting until 13dpo for testing.


----------



## teacup

I miss my buddy! :hugs:

Today is our anniversary and I did a test (11dpo) and got a BFP!!!!! We're so excited! :wohoo: Such a wonderful anniversary present! :cloud9:


----------



## brenn09

I knew it was your month!!!!! :happydance:

I'm so happy for you and now we get to be bump buddies!!! How exciting!!! I KNEW this was your month, I believe I even told you ;)

I guess we need to move to pregnancy buddies, huh?!?

How are you feeling and what symptoms have you had? I want to see a pic of that :bfp:!!!

I'm feeling better but still rough at night, so even though I read and run quite a bit, I just don't have the energy to respond! The nausea is becoming more bearable but the bloating and exhaustion aren't fading just yet. Well, I was able to stay up until 7:30 this week so that is an improvement over 6:30 the last few weeks, so I guess it might be easing up just not too noticeably yet. I'm so happy you get to feel icky with me :haha:

I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

Link to our new pregnancy buddies home!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I knew it was your month!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy for you and now we get to be bump buddies!!! How exciting!!! I KNEW this was your month, I believe I even told you ;)
> 
> I guess we need to move to pregnancy buddies, huh?!?
> 
> How are you feeling and what symptoms have you had? I want to see a pic of that :bfp:!!!
> 
> I'm feeling better but still rough at night, so even though I read and run quite a bit, I just don't have the energy to respond! The nausea is becoming more bearable but the bloating and exhaustion aren't fading just yet. Well, I was able to stay up until 7:30 this week so that is an improvement over 6:30 the last few weeks, so I guess it might be easing up just not too noticeably yet. I'm so happy you get to feel icky with me :haha:
> 
> I'm so happy for you!!!! :hugs:

Thank you Brenn! Here is a pic! I had to up the contrast slightly because it's quite a faint line, but it's definitely a line! :happydance: 

Symptom wise I have very tender boobs! Also they are bigger (I have always been small busted so this is a plus for me!) I feel nauseous in the morning but better after eating. I don't sleep very well anymore, seem to wake up every few hours for a wee! That's it so far!

I will write in our new journal now... :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3978.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! I'm back in our old thread! Feeling a little more positive today and trying to look forward to trying again. I have lots of opks left, so I will start using them again once the bleeding has stopped (if I get confirmation from the doctor that it's okay to TTC straight away). I heard that most doctors say to wait until your first AF, but that is only for dating purposes, and if I'm using opk's then I will know my dates anyway. 

If I think about it, then my symptoms did disappear fairly quickly from about a week after my BFP. I sort of blame all the stress I was under last month for the miscarriage, I had to do a presentation in front of 200 people and I have never done anything like that before. I'll make sure not to do anything stressful after getting pregnant again next. 

How are things with you? Congratulations on graduating to Second Tri! :happydance: You must have a proper little bump by now? Post a pic when you get a moment! :flower:


----------



## brenn09

My bump is definitely there, although a wee bit smaller now without the bloating! I will post a pic soon, hopefully tonight! Today is a really busy day so I'm rush rush rushing! I just wanted to check in on you, glad you're back and feeling more positive!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

My scan today has confirmed I have had a miscarriage, and the doctor said that everything has made its way out naturally, and my uterus is back to normal. 

I'm sad but at least everything left my body as it was supposed to. The doctor said we can ttc straight away, so that's what we plan to do. OH and I haven't been intimate since I got pregnant (which is the longest ever for us) as I was worried about causing any spotting during the early part of the pregnancy. But obviously the abstinence didn't make a difference! I am counting the heavy bleeding as day 1 of my cycle but will use opks once a day as well - I heard things aren't normal cycle wise after a miscarriage. 

I'm looking forward to the future and feeling positive about trying again. Here are some potential due dates (although these are very rough estimates as this cycle may be longer than normal!)

5th July
6th August
7th September

How are you Brenn? Hope my buddy is doing okay! :thumbup:


----------



## teacup

I just got a positive ovulation test!? Do you think that it's possible so soon after the miscarriage? (It's been 9 days since the heavy bleeding) Or do you think it might be picking up left over hormones from when I was pregnant? It's definitely darker than yesterdays opk, but the urine concentrations might be different I guess. :shrug:

We'll BD the next couple of days just in case it is ovulation! :thumbup:


----------



## teacup

Just did a bit of research and apparently you can get false positive ovulation tests shortly after a miscarriage. So I'm guessing it might be a false positive, but we'll BD anyway! :winkwink:


----------



## brenn09

Boy did I miss a bunch! Yeesh!



teacup said:


> My scan today has confirmed I have had a miscarriage, and the doctor said that everything has made its way out naturally, and my uterus is back to normal.
> 
> I'm sad but at least everything left my body as it was supposed to. The doctor said we can ttc straight away, so that's what we plan to do. OH and I haven't been intimate since I got pregnant (which is the longest ever for us) as I was worried about causing any spotting during the early part of the pregnancy. But obviously the abstinence didn't make a difference! I am counting the heavy bleeding as day 1 of my cycle but will use opks once a day as well - I heard things aren't normal cycle wise after a miscarriage.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the future and feeling positive about trying again. Here are some potential due dates (although these are very rough estimates as this cycle may be longer than normal!)
> 
> 5th July
> 6th August
> 7th September
> 
> How are you Brenn? Hope my buddy is doing okay! :thumbup:

I love those due dates! I read an article in Glamour magazine saying the November is the month in which the most couples conceive- just to give you a little more hope! The month with the highest birth rate is August! :happydance: I think you'll be getting that positive really soon!! 

I'm really happy all left your body as it should, and I am so happy you're cleared to ttc again! :happydance:



teacup said:


> I just got a positive ovulation test!? Do you think that it's possible so soon after the miscarriage? (It's been 9 days since the heavy bleeding) Or do you think it might be picking up left over hormones from when I was pregnant? It's definitely darker than yesterdays opk, but the urine concentrations might be different I guess. :shrug:
> 
> We'll BD the next couple of days just in case it is ovulation! :thumbup:




teacup said:


> Just did a bit of research and apparently you can get false positive ovulation tests shortly after a miscarriage. So I'm guessing it might be a false positive, but we'll BD anyway! :winkwink:

I know that the cycle after your miscarriage can be crazy and different, so since you usually ovulate late, maybe your body is just doing the opposite? I would BD just in case, too! It might well be ovulation, even if others get false positives. My best friend miscarried and ovulated/got pregnant less than two weeks later- her little girl will be 2 in December! It can definitely happen and I know I've read you're more fertile after a miscarriage! I have all my fingers and toes crossed, and sending out those positive thoughts to your uterus :haha:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Boy did I miss a bunch! Yeesh!
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> My scan today has confirmed I have had a miscarriage, and the doctor said that everything has made its way out naturally, and my uterus is back to normal.
> 
> I'm sad but at least everything left my body as it was supposed to. The doctor said we can ttc straight away, so that's what we plan to do. OH and I haven't been intimate since I got pregnant (which is the longest ever for us) as I was worried about causing any spotting during the early part of the pregnancy. But obviously the abstinence didn't make a difference! I am counting the heavy bleeding as day 1 of my cycle but will use opks once a day as well - I heard things aren't normal cycle wise after a miscarriage.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the future and feeling positive about trying again. Here are some potential due dates (although these are very rough estimates as this cycle may be longer than normal!)
> 
> 5th July
> 6th August
> 7th September
> 
> How are you Brenn? Hope my buddy is doing okay! :thumbup:
> 
> I love those due dates! I read an article in Glamour magazine saying the November is the month in which the most couples conceive- just to give you a little more hope! The month with the highest birth rate is August! :happydance: I think you'll be getting that positive really soon!!
> 
> I'm really happy all left your body as it should, and I am so happy you're cleared to ttc again! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I just got a positive ovulation test!? Do you think that it's possible so soon after the miscarriage? (It's been 9 days since the heavy bleeding) Or do you think it might be picking up left over hormones from when I was pregnant? It's definitely darker than yesterdays opk, but the urine concentrations might be different I guess. :shrug:
> 
> We'll BD the next couple of days just in case it is ovulation! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Just did a bit of research and apparently you can get false positive ovulation tests shortly after a miscarriage. So I'm guessing it might be a false positive, but we'll BD anyway! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I know that the cycle after your miscarriage can be crazy and different, so since you usually ovulate late, maybe your body is just doing the opposite? I would BD just in case, too! It might well be ovulation, even if others get false positives. My best friend miscarried and ovulated/got pregnant less than two weeks later- her little girl will be 2 in December! It can definitely happen and I know I've read you're more fertile after a miscarriage! I have all my fingers and toes crossed, and sending out those positive thoughts to your uterus :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Brenn! That's a great story about your friend! Definitely gives me hope. :hugs: I had a negative opk on Friday, positive on Saturday, and negative on Sunday! So I'm guessing I may have ovulated around then. OH and I BD'd Friday and Saturday (but he was too tired on Sunday) but I'm hoping that was enough to catch eggy if there was one. We'll continue to BD every other day just in case. 

I'll hold off testing with opks now, and if I get fertile cm then I'll test again. If I did ovulate on Sunday then I can test on October 20th - although I may test on OH's birthday on the 18th if I get symptoms I may be pregnant (I know what symptoms to look out for now!). Trying not to get my hopes up though because I heard some ladies don't even ovulate the first cycle after a miscarriage.


----------



## brenn09

10 more days until testing! How are you feeling, any signs or symptoms or did o come back around? I have been thinking of you but came down with a stomach bug that oh brought home from the office! Yuck! I'm feeling much better now and will hopefully be back at my exercise routine tonight! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> 10 more days until testing! How are you feeling, any signs or symptoms or did o come back around? I have been thinking of you but came down with a stomach bug that oh brought home from the office! Yuck! I'm feeling much better now and will hopefully be back at my exercise routine tonight! Hope you're doing well!

Oh no! Hope that the stomach bug has gone, tell OH to bring nicer presents home next time! 

I don't know really if I have ovulated yet. I did another opk last night as I hadn't had my 'post ovulation tender boob feeling' and it came up as almost positive! I think maybe my body didn't manage to ovulate on cd 9 and is trying to ovulate again, :shrug: so I'll test again over the next couple of evenings to see what happens!

I _really_ hope I do ovulate this cycle! 

How are things for you? Can't believe you're almost into your 16th week already! That went so fast. You will be holding your baby in less than 6 months! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Oh no! Hope that the stomach bug has gone, tell OH to bring nicer presents home next time!
> 
> I don't know really if I have ovulated yet. I did another opk last night as I hadn't had my 'post ovulation tender boob feeling' and it came up as almost positive! I think maybe my body didn't manage to ovulate on cd 9 and is trying to ovulate again, :shrug: so I'll test again over the next couple of evenings to see what happens!
> 
> I _really_ hope I do ovulate this cycle!
> 
> How are things for you? Can't believe you're almost into your 16th week already! That went so fast. You will be holding your baby in less than 6 months! :happydance:

The stomach bug finally left, I hate those!!! I bet you are trying to ovulate again, maybe it'll just take some gearing up! I think you will ovulate :hugs:

15 weeks yesterday and I read this is the first week I may feel movement! I did feel something at 13 weeks that was a fluke type thing and I think it was the baby but I've kept my mouth pretty shut on the issue because I don't think anyone would believe me :haha: It felt like something tickled my tummy from the inside on the left low side, for about a whole second! :happydance:

I'm in shock how fast things are going now that I'm feeling better. The first 10 weeks dragged on for freaking ever and now I can't believe I'm in my 16th week! It has just flown by!!

How's the BDing going this cycle?! I miss BDing... we just don't do it as much because I'm so freaking tired! The myth of second trimester energy hasn't proven true for me yet! Hope all is well, buddy :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> The stomach bug finally left, I hate those!!! I bet you are trying to ovulate again, maybe it'll just take some gearing up! I think you will ovulate :hugs:
> 
> 15 weeks yesterday and I read this is the first week I may feel movement! I did feel something at 13 weeks that was a fluke type thing and I think it was the baby but I've kept my mouth pretty shut on the issue because I don't think anyone would believe me :haha: It felt like something tickled my tummy from the inside on the left low side, for about a whole second! :happydance:
> 
> I'm in shock how fast things are going now that I'm feeling better. The first 10 weeks dragged on for freaking ever and now I can't believe I'm in my 16th week! It has just flown by!!
> 
> How's the BDing going this cycle?! I miss BDing... we just don't do it as much because I'm so freaking tired! The myth of second trimester energy hasn't proven true for me yet! Hope all is well, buddy :hugs:

Glad to hear that stomach bug has gone. :thumbup: That's so exciting that you are feeling movement already! :happydance: Can't wait to hear what sex the baby is!

Today I had LOTS of EWCM! So I did an opk and it came up as a strong positive! :happydance: Here is a pic of it. We'll BD every day for the next three days like last time. Last night OH 'satisfied himself' because I was too tired to BD, kind of annoyed now and I should have just powered through the tiredness! Hopefully he'll still have plenty of :spermy: tonight! 

My birthday is in 13 days so I hope I get a BFP! 

Also in unrelated news, we are looking at a house to buy on Wednesday! So excited!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 331.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! It's probably gross I keep these but I find them really useful to refer to and also find them fascinating! :blush: Here are my opks, the first set are from the cycle I got my BFP, and the second set are after my miscarriage. I love the positive I got yesterday, it's nice and strong. The dark one I got on cd 9 was what I first thought may be a positive, but it must have just been crazy hormones left over from the miscarriage. Just thought I'd share my science project with you! :haha:

How are things with you? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Cycle before BFP.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









After MC.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brenn09

I'm loving the OPKs! I kept mine until the end of testing then take pics to compare between cycles! Not gross! 

Things are great, I'm just struggling to get through the work week without being so exhausted and without swelling! I'm still not able to really help with housework after work. OH isn't doing it and our house is a freaking disaster right now. I wanted to clean today but I didn't sleep last night- just from 6-7 this morning! I'm just so tired and he doesn't seem to actually understand. Or care, any more. The first few weeks he was on top of everything but now he just seems to think I'm faking or should power through. 

How are things for you, lovely? Hope all is well- when will you be testing? Any symptoms?


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm loving the OPKs! I kept mine until the end of testing then take pics to compare between cycles! Not gross!
> 
> Things are great, I'm just struggling to get through the work week without being so exhausted and without swelling! I'm still not able to really help with housework after work. OH isn't doing it and our house is a freaking disaster right now. I wanted to clean today but I didn't sleep last night- just from 6-7 this morning! I'm just so tired and he doesn't seem to actually understand. Or care, any more. The first few weeks he was on top of everything but now he just seems to think I'm faking or should power through.
> 
> How are things for you, lovely? Hope all is well- when will you be testing? Any symptoms?

Sorry to hear OH is being unfair. :hugs: Seems the novelty has worn off! I'm sure he'll change his tune again soon. When is your next scan? You should be able to find out the sex soon! :happydance:

Everything is okay with me thanks, not any major symptoms really. Same sort of thing as last cycle I suppose (which is good I guess!) - tender boobs, thirsty at night, weeing often at night and vivid dreams. If my boobs aren't sore and heavy in 2 days then I'll know I'm not pregnant! At least I have an idea of what to look out for now! I'll be testing on Saturday if I have any obvious symptoms by then! :thumbup: I'm annoyed my boobs seem so much smaller since I miscarried, I'd got used to those big ones! :haha: 

Hope you get your energy back soon. xxx


----------



## brenn09

This sounds promising! I have definitely gotten used to my big breasts, would be hard to see them go :haha:

The energy has come back a bit this week, or I have just gotten enough sleep, idk. I'm making it to 8 again so hopefully that continues or gets better! Being pregnant takes a lot out of me, although I've never been happier! Tired, but happy :haha:

OH cleaned this weekend but wasn't happy about it! Our house is somewhat better but is still a big mess! I'm tired of a messy house and he really seems to think I'm the only reason it is messy! Yeesh. The new of the pregnancy has definitely worn off!

We find out the sex on 11/11/13!


----------



## brenn09

Hey, buddy! Just wondering if you tested or if AF showed! FXed you got a bfp and you're too busy celebrating to get on here!!! 

Just about two weeks until we find out the sex!!! I go back and foeth about what sex I want so I think that means I really don't care! :haha:

Movement is getting more frequent but is still rare and only every few days! Boring here, really, as I officially have an upper respiratory infection and can't take anything so I lay about miserably when not at work! No fever yet though so I'm waiting until my scheduled appt on Tuesday with the ob. 

Miss you buddy, hope all is well


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Hey, buddy! Just wondering if you tested or if AF showed! FXed you got a bfp and you're too busy celebrating to get on here!!!
> 
> Just about two weeks until we find out the sex!!! I go back and foeth about what sex I want so I think that means I really don't care! :haha:
> 
> Movement is getting more frequent but is still rare and only every few days! Boring here, really, as I officially have an upper respiratory infection and can't take anything so I lay about miserably when not at work! No fever yet though so I'm waiting until my scheduled appt on Tuesday with the ob.
> 
> Miss you buddy, hope all is well

Hi Brenn! Sorry to hear you aren't well :hugs: hope you feel better soon! Exciting you find out the sex in just 2 weeks! Can't wait! :happydance:

I tested on my birthday yesterday (Oct 27th) and got a BFN. :( I was starting to think I was pregnant because my boobs hurt A LOT! So it was a big disappointment. Started light spotting today so I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow. :dohh: At least I can drink at the Halloween party we're going to next weekend I suppose!

On to next cycle then! Updated future due dates are:

5th August
6th September
8th October

Didn't really want to have a baby in Autumn as I worry about the cold weather making it ill, but I guess I can't be fussy now! Will just have to wrap it up well and keep the heating on. :thumbup:

Hope you're doing okay and feeling a little better. xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! Sorry to hear you aren't well :hugs: hope you feel better soon! Exciting you find out the sex in just 2 weeks! Can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I tested on my birthday yesterday (Oct 27th) and got a BFN. :( I was starting to think I was pregnant because my boobs hurt A LOT! So it was a big disappointment. Started light spotting today so I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow. :dohh: At least I can drink at the Halloween party we're going to next weekend I suppose!
> 
> On to next cycle then! Updated future due dates are:
> 
> 5th August
> 6th September
> 8th October
> 
> Didn't really want to have a baby in Autumn as I worry about the cold weather making it ill, but I guess I can't be fussy now! Will just have to wrap it up well and keep the heating on. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing okay and feeling a little better. xx

I'm doing much better, heard the LO's heartbeat this week- it was perfect! I've felt a lot of movement today, for the first time ever! I usually only feel it at night, while laying perfectly still. Today, though, the baby even kicked so hard it moved my hand!! I laid OH's hand on my tummy but he never felt anything- I think the heaviness of his hand put the baby to sleep :haha:

This cycle feels like a really good one :happydance: Aug 5th is a great due date, although it is crazy hot here in Aug- you're in the southern hemisphere though so I bet it is cold there? Or coldish? As hot as I run now, I can't imagine being huge through the summer- although I know it would be completely worth it! 

Down to 8 days until the anatomy scan!!! :happydance:

How is this cycle going? Any special plans for DTD this time? Hope all is well and I'm trying to get on here more, but I just run out of time! We're buying a house, just moved to a new office building, and I'm working close to 50 hours a week. I am generally exhausted when I get home so I don't even bother opening the laptop. I definitely read every day but rarely get a response written before my phone is ringing or another client is showing up or email is dinging.. bleuch. I shouldn't be complaining but I'm exhausted! 

On another note, yesterday I cleaned my car out and found a Copehagen can (smokeless tobacco or "chew") under my driver's seat! I brought it in and asked OH if he had anything he wanted to tell me. He had the guiltiest look on his face, and looked like a deer in headlights. He was apparently scared I was going to freak out on him but it turns out that he was stressed out about not having bought a house, or losing his job or me not being able to work/money right after we found out I was pregnant!! He used to smoke, but said he tried this since it isn't bad for me to be around and I can't be smelling smoke on his clothes or in his truck while I'm pregnant! I'm so ashamed he was so scared to tell me. :dohh: I asked him why he didn't just talk to me about the stress and he said it isn't good for the baby for me to pile on all your stress too! I just feel terrible he felt like he had to take the whole load on himself since I wasn't working much and so sick. I'm still frustrated tobacco is where his mind went when he got stressed but I can't show him how upsetting that is right now, since he is still walking on eggshells with me since I found out. 

Well, this update is longer than I thought :haha: Things are going generally well, perfect with the baby, and hopefully I will continue getting energy back and start cutting back the hours I work. I think this week will be the last I work more than 40 hours, at least if I can help it. 

Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm doing much better, heard the LO's heartbeat this week- it was perfect! I've felt a lot of movement today, for the first time ever! I usually only feel it at night, while laying perfectly still. Today, though, the baby even kicked so hard it moved my hand!! I laid OH's hand on my tummy but he never felt anything- I think the heaviness of his hand put the baby to sleep :haha:
> 
> This cycle feels like a really good one :happydance: Aug 5th is a great due date, although it is crazy hot here in Aug- you're in the southern hemisphere though so I bet it is cold there? Or coldish? As hot as I run now, I can't imagine being huge through the summer- although I know it would be completely worth it!
> 
> Down to 8 days until the anatomy scan!!! :happydance:
> 
> How is this cycle going? Any special plans for DTD this time? Hope all is well and I'm trying to get on here more, but I just run out of time! We're buying a house, just moved to a new office building, and I'm working close to 50 hours a week. I am generally exhausted when I get home so I don't even bother opening the laptop. I definitely read every day but rarely get a response written before my phone is ringing or another client is showing up or email is dinging.. bleuch. I shouldn't be complaining but I'm exhausted!
> 
> On another note, yesterday I cleaned my car out and found a Copehagen can (smokeless tobacco or "chew") under my driver's seat! I brought it in and asked OH if he had anything he wanted to tell me. He had the guiltiest look on his face, and looked like a deer in headlights. He was apparently scared I was going to freak out on him but it turns out that he was stressed out about not having bought a house, or losing his job or me not being able to work/money right after we found out I was pregnant!! He used to smoke, but said he tried this since it isn't bad for me to be around and I can't be smelling smoke on his clothes or in his truck while I'm pregnant! I'm so ashamed he was so scared to tell me. :dohh: I asked him why he didn't just talk to me about the stress and he said it isn't good for the baby for me to pile on all your stress too! I just feel terrible he felt like he had to take the whole load on himself since I wasn't working much and so sick. I'm still frustrated tobacco is where his mind went when he got stressed but I can't show him how upsetting that is right now, since he is still walking on eggshells with me since I found out.
> 
> Well, this update is longer than I thought :haha: Things are going generally well, perfect with the baby, and hopefully I will continue getting energy back and start cutting back the hours I work. I think this week will be the last I work more than 40 hours, at least if I can help it.
> 
> Hope you're doing well :hugs:

Hi Brenn! Nice to have you back! :hugs:

Wow that's so cool you can feel baby moving so much! Sounds like a very strong baby! :happydance:

Aww sorry to hear your OH is stressed and turned to tobacco! I suppose new baby, and new house is a lot to cope with. Hope he chills out soon and it's just a temporary freak out. xx

In August it is hot here (well - hot by our standards!) It gets up to about 25C in the summer, it actually went higher than that this year. But I'd rather have a newborn in mid summer than in mid winter - although this month is my last chance of having a baby before Autumn! 

We have been looking at houses recently because we finally have JUST enough of a deposit to cling on to the property ladder! We really don't want a flat though, so we are looking at houses only. We live in a very desirable part of the UK, so all the houses are way out of our price range - except two! One of them is near a pub (the pub garden is about 6 steps from the houses back courtyard), and it's a very popular pub which is open until midnight during the week, and then until 1am at weekends. So we would probably have to put up with drunk people shouting while we are trying to sleep. We'd also have to tolerate the smell of fat from the pubs kitchen fans. The house is a little tired and outdated inside, but at least we can change it to suit us. It also doesn't have any heating system - so we'd have to use electric oil filled radiators (but would have enough money left over from our deposit to install a woodburner). The good thing about it is it's a sweet little 2 bedroom house with lots of character, it's also very cheap so our payments would be almost the same as the rent we pay now. 

The other house is right at the top of our budget. It's a 2 bedroom house too but very newly renovated inside and in a quiet area. It will cost us about £170 ($272) more a month than the rent we pay now, which we aren't sure we can afford. So we're trying to work out what to do! I'm worried if we buy the house by the pub then we wont be able to sell it in the future due to it's proximity to the pub, and if we buy the expensive one then we may end up struggling for spare cash each month. What do you think? :shrug:

My AF was very heavy this time, must be some of the lining that didn't shed after the miscarriage. This cycle we will follow the same pattern we did when we managed to conceive last time, so BD every other day until O, and then BD every day for three days after positive opk. Hoping it will work again for us!

Did you have a good weekend? We went to a Halloween party and I enjoyed having some drinks - that was one plus of AF showing! :haha:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! Nice to have you back! :hugs:
> 
> Wow that's so cool you can feel baby moving so much! Sounds like a very strong baby! :happydance:
> 
> Aww sorry to hear your OH is stressed and turned to tobacco! I suppose new baby, and new house is a lot to cope with. Hope he chills out soon and it's just a temporary freak out. xx
> 
> In August it is hot here (well - hot by our standards!) It gets up to about 25C in the summer, it actually went higher than that this year. But I'd rather have a newborn in mid summer than in mid winter - although this month is my last chance of having a baby before Autumn!
> 
> We have been looking at houses recently because we finally have JUST enough of a deposit to cling on to the property ladder! We really don't want a flat though, so we are looking at houses only. We live in a very desirable part of the UK, so all the houses are way out of our price range - except two! One of them is near a pub (the pub garden is about 6 steps from the houses back courtyard), and it's a very popular pub which is open until midnight during the week, and then until 1am at weekends. So we would probably have to put up with drunk people shouting while we are trying to sleep. We'd also have to tolerate the smell of fat from the pubs kitchen fans. The house is a little tired and outdated inside, but at least we can change it to suit us. It also doesn't have any heating system - so we'd have to use electric oil filled radiators (but would have enough money left over from our deposit to install a woodburner). The good thing about it is it's a sweet little 2 bedroom house with lots of character, it's also very cheap so our payments would be almost the same as the rent we pay now.
> 
> The other house is right at the top of our budget. It's a 2 bedroom house too but very newly renovated inside and in a quiet area. It will cost us about £170 ($272) more a month than the rent we pay now, which we aren't sure we can afford. So we're trying to work out what to do! I'm worried if we buy the house by the pub then we wont be able to sell it in the future due to it's proximity to the pub, and if we buy the expensive one then we may end up struggling for spare cash each month. What do you think? :shrug:
> 
> My AF was very heavy this time, must be some of the lining that didn't shed after the miscarriage. This cycle we will follow the same pattern we did when we managed to conceive last time, so BD every other day until O, and then BD every day for three days after positive opk. Hoping it will work again for us!
> 
> Did you have a good weekend? We went to a Halloween party and I enjoyed having some drinks - that was one plus of AF showing! :haha:

I can't believe 25c is hot there!! It is often about 40-45c here in August! :wacko: Southern US is hot, humid and just plain miserable in August! :dohh: I definitely get not wanting a baby in winter though, being scared of the germs being brought to your baby! :nope: 

I like the idea of having a bit of an older house to update and change to your tastes, but it doesn't sound worth it being that close to the pub. :shrug: OH and I are stepping our payment up $250, which makes me nervous with a baby on the way but I have been really careful with my math calculations to be sure we can really afford it. OH gets regular raises and I'm due a raise too so that is why we feel we can take such a large step up! How do things look for you in the near future? Would $272 be easier to handle in a few months? If not, maybe a wait and see approach to which houses come on the market soon would be better for you guys! It did take us forever to find a house that we loved in our price range! We live in an expensive area, in a cheap state (read: poor :haha:) so there were many more houses way out of our price range than in our price range! 

Our weekend was pretty nice, we looked at large appliances for our house to get a price range in mind (tight budget!!) for the new house! We need a fridge (our door broke this weekend :dohh:) and we also need a washer/dryer. I spent most of Sunday just lounging about and reading "The Happiest Baby on the Block" which I'm liking a lot! Very common sense stuff!

Good luck with your BDing plan!! This cycle definitely feels so lucky!!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I can't believe 25c is hot there!! It is often about 40-45c here in August! :wacko: Southern US is hot, humid and just plain miserable in August! :dohh: I definitely get not wanting a baby in winter though, being scared of the germs being brought to your baby! :nope:
> 
> I like the idea of having a bit of an older house to update and change to your tastes, but it doesn't sound worth it being that close to the pub. :shrug: OH and I are stepping our payment up $250, which makes me nervous with a baby on the way but I have been really careful with my math calculations to be sure we can really afford it. OH gets regular raises and I'm due a raise too so that is why we feel we can take such a large step up! How do things look for you in the near future? Would $272 be easier to handle in a few months? If not, maybe a wait and see approach to which houses come on the market soon would be better for you guys! It did take us forever to find a house that we loved in our price range! We live in an expensive area, in a cheap state (read: poor :haha:) so there were many more houses way out of our price range than in our price range!
> 
> Our weekend was pretty nice, we looked at large appliances for our house to get a price range in mind (tight budget!!) for the new house! We need a fridge (our door broke this weekend :dohh:) and we also need a washer/dryer. I spent most of Sunday just lounging about and reading "The Happiest Baby on the Block" which I'm liking a lot! Very common sense stuff!
> 
> Good luck with your BDing plan!! This cycle definitely feels so lucky!!! :happydance:

Thanks Brenn! Wow - 45C IS hot! I can't cope when it gets too hot, I'm glad our climate is fairly cool. We decided against buying that house next to the pub in the end - the idea made me far too anxious, which can't be right. Feel relieved now that we aren't going for it. So we're looking at another house tomorrow that has just come on the market - it's really small but very cute looking and in a quiet area. :flower:

Hope everything is okay with you, can't wait to hear what sex the baby is! Only 5 days to go! :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Good luck at that house!! It sounds like a good one for you guys! We will close tomorrow on our house, got the news yesterday! I can't believe it!!

I'm just dying to know the sex, I can't wait- I keep picturing a boy then a girl but I can't decide which one "feels" right to know which we are having :haha: No mother's intuition here!


----------



## brenn09

Team :pink:

Our little girl looks perfect!!!! Big update later!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Team :pink:
> 
> Our little girl looks perfect!!!! Big update later!!

I was right! Congratulations! I bet you can't wait to buy lots of pretty dresses! :happydance: xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I was right! Congratulations! I bet you can't wait to buy lots of pretty dresses! :happydance: xx

We have been dying to get started on buying our little girl things but have held off because we finally closed on our house (the 11th!) and just got moved in last weekend, then had Thanksgiving yesterday and I haven't had a spare moment since the 11th! :wacko:

I've been extremely tired and conking out early because of how active we were, working all day then cleaning/packing at night. We moved this weekend and still haven't finished the rent house up (just cleaning supplies and replacing a window blind my cats messed up). Moving while preggo is a horrible horrible idea. :sleep:

Sorry I've been such a terrible buddy, I haven't even looked at your siggy to see if there have been any changes! I just posted to check it out :haha:

Are you testing soon?? Any good signs? I've felt like this was your lucky cycle, so let's hope I'm right! 

I can't wait to hear how this cycle has been!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I was right! Congratulations! I bet you can't wait to buy lots of pretty dresses! :happydance: xx
> 
> We have been dying to get started on buying our little girl things but have held off because we finally closed on our house (the 11th!) and just got moved in last weekend, then had Thanksgiving yesterday and I haven't had a spare moment since the 11th! :wacko:
> 
> I've been extremely tired and conking out early because of how active we were, working all day then cleaning/packing at night. We moved this weekend and still haven't finished the rent house up (just cleaning supplies and replacing a window blind my cats messed up). Moving while preggo is a horrible horrible idea. :sleep:
> 
> Sorry I've been such a terrible buddy, I haven't even looked at your siggy to see if there have been any changes! I just posted to check it out :haha:
> 
> Are you testing soon?? Any good signs? I've felt like this was your lucky cycle, so let's hope I'm right!
> 
> I can't wait to hear how this cycle has been!Click to expand...

Hi Brenn!

Congratulations on getting into your new house! :happydance: You must be so excited with everything! Did you have a nice Thanks Giving? :flower:

I have only just got back from holiday, we went to Paris for 5 days and then a festival in the UK at the weekend - very exhausted now! I am on day 34 of my cycle and 17/18 dpo! I have a VERY good feeling! Tender achey boobs, the odd twinge in my tummy when I cough and weeing a lot. Will be testing tomorrow morning if I can bring myself to go into town and buy a test today! :sleep: We BD'd the night before my positive opk this cycle, so I'm hoping our timing was perfect! I'll update when I have tested/if AF shows! :flower: 

How are things with you? Did you have a good weekend? xx


----------



## teacup

I got a BFP! :wohoo: Here is a pic of it! Potential due date: 10th August 2014! 

I really hope this one sticks! I will test again on Sunday to make sure the line is darker. 

I had a quite a few drinks at the weekend because I was at a music festival (3 drinks on Friday and 3 drinks on Saturday). Do you think the drinks may have harmed my little bean? 

Hope everything is okay with you Brenn! xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4173.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I got a BFP! :wohoo: Here is a pic of it! Potential due date: 10th August 2014!
> 
> I really hope this one sticks! I will test again on Sunday to make sure the line is darker.
> 
> I had a quite a few drinks at the weekend because I was at a music festival (3 drinks on Friday and 3 drinks on Saturday). Do you think the drinks may have harmed my little bean?
> 
> Hope everything is okay with you Brenn! xx

Yayyy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I knew this was your cycle!!! I just had a great feeling about it!!! :cloud9: Congrats!!! 

The drinks definitely won't affect LO- I had a friend who got a surprise BFP and was drunk the night before her BFP. Doc assured her what you eat/drink doesn't cross the barrier to the placenta until after 5 weeks because you're not giving blood to the LO yet! She was so scared, so we all knew exactly what the doc said. She called several of us crying because she was so scared and felt bad! He is perfect and extremely smart! No worries!! 

August is a great month, fall for you guys right? What a lovely due date!! How are you feeling besides the tender boobs and occasional twitches? I hope you don't get any morning sickness, that really was horrible for me. I wouldn't want anybody else to ever have to deal with it! :dohh: Completely worth it though!

As for me: went to the doc last week and I've developed a heart murmur, which he said is completely normal and no worries- just extra fluid buildup around my heart caused by pregnancy. I had heart palpitations in a store too and he got onto me for not resting enough, said it was likely exhaustion. I haven't had any since then, so I'm guessing he was right :dohh: Moving and cleaning and working, it was just all too much! I've had some crazy hunger this week and really bad round ligament pain, so I'm guessing my LO is having a super growth spurt! I'm 23 weeks today, so she is right about the time to put on some serious weight! Also, when I was at the doc at 21+3, I was measuring 23 weeks, so a couple of weeks ahead- and her legs/head were measuring a week ahead at the ultrasound at 19 weeks so I'm not surprised! 

We scheduled our 4d ultrasound for late January, a few weeks before our baby shower in early February! We are having our maternity pics in mid January, too! The next few months will be crazy busy for us, with the holiday season then all the baby stuff and then LO making her arrival, hopefully in April!!! :happydance:

A couple of days ago, while laying in bed, I was pressing on her trying to tell which was her head and her feet, and talking about how big she is getting (over a foot long!!), when she pushed her little hand up against my fingers!!!! I could distinctly feel her tiny little hand and she wasn't hitting my stomach, just pushing up against my hand telling me to stop squishing her :haha: It was such a sweet little thing, it just made this seem all the more real and I am even more anxious for her to get here!! 

Hope you're feeling well and yay on the BFP!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Yayyy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I knew this was your cycle!!! I just had a great feeling about it!!! :cloud9: Congrats!!!
> 
> The drinks definitely won't affect LO- I had a friend who got a surprise BFP and was drunk the night before her BFP. Doc assured her what you eat/drink doesn't cross the barrier to the placenta until after 5 weeks because you're not giving blood to the LO yet! She was so scared, so we all knew exactly what the doc said. She called several of us crying because she was so scared and felt bad! He is perfect and extremely smart! No worries!!
> 
> August is a great month, fall for you guys right? What a lovely due date!! How are you feeling besides the tender boobs and occasional twitches? I hope you don't get any morning sickness, that really was horrible for me. I wouldn't want anybody else to ever have to deal with it! :dohh: Completely worth it though!
> 
> As for me: went to the doc last week and I've developed a heart murmur, which he said is completely normal and no worries- just extra fluid buildup around my heart caused by pregnancy. I had heart palpitations in a store too and he got onto me for not resting enough, said it was likely exhaustion. I haven't had any since then, so I'm guessing he was right :dohh: Moving and cleaning and working, it was just all too much! I've had some crazy hunger this week and really bad round ligament pain, so I'm guessing my LO is having a super growth spurt! I'm 23 weeks today, so she is right about the time to put on some serious weight! Also, when I was at the doc at 21+3, I was measuring 23 weeks, so a couple of weeks ahead- and her legs/head were measuring a week ahead at the ultrasound at 19 weeks so I'm not surprised!
> 
> We scheduled our 4d ultrasound for late January, a few weeks before our baby shower in early February! We are having our maternity pics in mid January, too! The next few months will be crazy busy for us, with the holiday season then all the baby stuff and then LO making her arrival, hopefully in April!!! :happydance:
> 
> A couple of days ago, while laying in bed, I was pressing on her trying to tell which was her head and her feet, and talking about how big she is getting (over a foot long!!), when she pushed her little hand up against my fingers!!!! I could distinctly feel her tiny little hand and she wasn't hitting my stomach, just pushing up against my hand telling me to stop squishing her :haha: It was such a sweet little thing, it just made this seem all the more real and I am even more anxious for her to get here!!
> 
> Hope you're feeling well and yay on the BFP!!!!! :happydance:

Aww what a lovely story about your baby girl pushing her hand against yours through your tummy! That's so sweet! :cloud9:

August is our hottest month here - but still not half as hot as where you are! It's our final summer month. It starts getting cooler mid September. 

Glad to hear that the drinks were unlikely to affect our bean! :thumbup:

My boobs aren't quite as sore as a couple of days ago (but still more sore than last time I was pregnant). It worries me because of what happened last time, so I'm taking it pretty easy. I'm doing another test tomorrow morning and hope it's going to be darker than my first BFP. Other symptoms - I have been quite a bit more tired in the evenings and sleeping like a log. Haven't had many crampy feelings for a few days, just a couple before I got my bfp and the occasional one if I stand up too quickly. I remember last time I was pregnant I had loads of cramps, one really painful one that lasted several seconds. 

I told my Mum and one of my sisters that we were expecting a baby again, I knew that I would tell them both anyway if I miscarried so I thought I may as well deliver good news first this time! (last time I didn't tell anyone until the miscarriage) 

My sister-in-law sadly miscarried recently, I asked my Mum if she had told my brother about my miscarriage and she said she had (which I'm okay about as it might help him to know I went through something similar) but then she also blurted out that she told my older sister too. :growlmad: I didn't want everyone in my family to know, when I got pregnant again I wanted it to be surprise news, now they know I had a miscarriage they'll just be expecting me to say I'm pregnant. Now I just feel like everyone has been gossiping behind my back! If I knew this before then I wouldn't have told Mum I was pregnant again - I don't trust her to keep secrets anymore. I told her millions of times not to tell anyone else about my miscarriage! My oldest sister had no reason to know about it, she is pregnant with her second due this month and has never had a miscarriage. She is also mean to me. :growlmad: 

Rant over!

I hope you are taking things easy and that you don't get anymore heart palpitations! So great to hear baby is getting nice and big! You'll need to post another pic soon! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Aww what a lovely story about your baby girl pushing her hand against yours through your tummy! That's so sweet! :cloud9:
> 
> August is our hottest month here - but still not half as hot as where you are! It's our final summer month. It starts getting cooler mid September.
> 
> Glad to hear that the drinks were unlikely to affect our bean! :thumbup:
> 
> My boobs aren't quite as sore as a couple of days ago (but still more sore than last time I was pregnant). It worries me because of what happened last time, so I'm taking it pretty easy. I'm doing another test tomorrow morning and hope it's going to be darker than my first BFP. Other symptoms - I have been quite a bit more tired in the evenings and sleeping like a log. Haven't had many crampy feelings for a few days, just a couple before I got my bfp and the occasional one if I stand up too quickly. I remember last time I was pregnant I had loads of cramps, one really painful one that lasted several seconds.
> 
> I told my Mum and one of my sisters that we were expecting a baby again, I knew that I would tell them both anyway if I miscarried so I thought I may as well deliver good news first this time! (last time I didn't tell anyone until the miscarriage)
> 
> My sister-in-law sadly miscarried recently, I asked my Mum if she had told my brother about my miscarriage and she said she had (which I'm okay about as it might help him to know I went through something similar) but then she also blurted out that she told my older sister too. :growlmad: I didn't want everyone in my family to know, when I got pregnant again I wanted it to be surprise news, now they know I had a miscarriage they'll just be expecting me to say I'm pregnant. Now I just feel like everyone has been gossiping behind my back! If I knew this before then I wouldn't have told Mum I was pregnant again - I don't trust her to keep secrets anymore. I told her millions of times not to tell anyone else about my miscarriage! My oldest sister had no reason to know about it, she is pregnant with her second due this month and has never had a miscarriage. She is also mean to me. :growlmad:
> 
> Rant over!
> 
> I hope you are taking things easy and that you don't get anymore heart palpitations! So great to hear baby is getting nice and big! You'll need to post another pic soon! xx

For some reason I was thinking August was fall- preggo brain. It is a very real thing! I was giving my address to a friend for a baby shower and got it messed up! Sheesh! Anyway, you'll be having your LO at a lovely time, hopefully s/he will be big enough before fall truly hits to fight off those germies and get out of the house! 

I still get worried about our LO and miscarriage/losing the baby so its unlikely that worry will ever go away for you, especially after your loss :hugs: But my breasts were sore some days and not others; in fact, they still are. Some days my breasts/nipples are sore and other days they feel fine! And there is nothing like first tri sleepiness :haha: I was sleeping from 6pm to 7am most days, until the morning sickness hit too hard for me to sleep that long. 

I'm not sure what it is about pregnancy that makes people think they are somehow entitled to info or sharing info that they don't deserve! :dohh: I'm sorry your mom didn't keep your secret :hugs: 

As soon as I take another pic, I will get it uploaded! I usually take them on Fridays when my weeks change over but this week I stayed home due to snow/icy weather, which we in the south are very much NOT accustomed to, and my office was closed. I didn't want to take a pic because I didn't want to put a bra on :haha:

Last night, I had OH put his hand on her because I could feel her feet and her knee- she didn't like me touching her feet so she curled up and we could feel her knee poking up through my belly! OH was pushing on it and she would push and kick back and he started pushing more, making her move in my belly! They stayed playing with each other like that for about 5 minutes, I really wish I had gotten a pic of OH's face when she pushed against him. She has kicked him but not pushed that way, and it is really special when she does.. just a reminder she is completely real and has this little personality already! OH was completely in awe and I hope I remember that moment forever, his whole face just completely lit up when she pushed against his hand! He didn't want to stop, but eventually she rolled over! 

How are you feeling and how much darker did your line get??


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> For some reason I was thinking August was fall- preggo brain. It is a very real thing! I was giving my address to a friend for a baby shower and got it messed up! Sheesh! Anyway, you'll be having your LO at a lovely time, hopefully s/he will be big enough before fall truly hits to fight off those germies and get out of the house!
> 
> I still get worried about our LO and miscarriage/losing the baby so its unlikely that worry will ever go away for you, especially after your loss :hugs: But my breasts were sore some days and not others; in fact, they still are. Some days my breasts/nipples are sore and other days they feel fine! And there is nothing like first tri sleepiness :haha: I was sleeping from 6pm to 7am most days, until the morning sickness hit too hard for me to sleep that long.
> 
> I'm not sure what it is about pregnancy that makes people think they are somehow entitled to info or sharing info that they don't deserve! :dohh: I'm sorry your mom didn't keep your secret :hugs:
> 
> As soon as I take another pic, I will get it uploaded! I usually take them on Fridays when my weeks change over but this week I stayed home due to snow/icy weather, which we in the south are very much NOT accustomed to, and my office was closed. I didn't want to take a pic because I didn't want to put a bra on :haha:
> 
> Last night, I had OH put his hand on her because I could feel her feet and her knee- she didn't like me touching her feet so she curled up and we could feel her knee poking up through my belly! OH was pushing on it and she would push and kick back and he started pushing more, making her move in my belly! They stayed playing with each other like that for about 5 minutes, I really wish I had gotten a pic of OH's face when she pushed against him. She has kicked him but not pushed that way, and it is really special when she does.. just a reminder she is completely real and has this little personality already! OH was completely in awe and I hope I remember that moment forever, his whole face just completely lit up when she pushed against his hand! He didn't want to stop, but eventually she rolled over!
> 
> How are you feeling and how much darker did your line get??

Aww that's sweet you can both feel baby through your tummy, it must be such a lovely moment! :cloud9:

This morning didn't go too well I'm afraid. :( I woke up at 6am and tested with fmu and it was such a faint line it was almost a BFN, so I went back to sleep and woke up 4 hours later, and OH went into town and bought some more tests and I did another one which was a darker positive than the one at 6am - but about the same darkness as my first test a week ago, so still very faint. :cry: To top it off, I went to the loo again an hour or so later and I had brown cm when I wiped. I think very faint positives at 5 weeks is not a good sign especially with spotting too. I had a cry about it this morning but am feeling more level headed now. I'll make an appointment at the doctors next week and see if they can test my blood levels. I'm thinking of myself as not pregnant now, and if I'm proved wrong I'll be thrilled. xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Aww that's sweet you can both feel baby through your tummy, it must be such a lovely moment! :cloud9:
> 
> This morning didn't go too well I'm afraid. :( I woke up at 6am and tested with fmu and it was such a faint line it was almost a BFN, so I went back to sleep and woke up 4 hours later, and OH went into town and bought some more tests and I did another one which was a darker positive than the one at 6am - but about the same darkness as my first test a week ago, so still very faint. :cry: To top it off, I went to the loo again an hour or so later and I had brown cm when I wiped. I think very faint positives at 5 weeks is not a good sign especially with spotting too. I had a cry about it this morning but am feeling more level headed now. I'll make an appointment at the doctors next week and see if they can test my blood levels. I'm thinking of myself as not pregnant now, and if I'm proved wrong I'll be thrilled. xx

I'm sorry :hugs: In the US, after your second loss, the doc starts testing in order to discover the reason so they can prevent future losses, if possible. Is this how they do it there?

Of course, maybe you're still preggo- spotting is common, but it doesn't sound good with a not-darker BFP. :hugs:

I feel like a jerk yapping about her knee last night when you logged in to tell me about this. I'm sorry! :dohh:

Let me know how things go!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm sorry :hugs: In the US, after your second loss, the doc starts testing in order to discover the reason so they can prevent future losses, if possible. Is this how they do it there?
> 
> Of course, maybe you're still preggo- spotting is common, but it doesn't sound good with a not-darker BFP. :hugs:
> 
> I feel like a jerk yapping about her knee last night when you logged in to tell me about this. I'm sorry! :dohh:
> 
> Let me know how things go!

In the UK you have to graduate to three miscarriages to get tests etc. I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow to tell her. I started heavily bleeding yesterday, and had awful low back ache, and now today I have bad tummy ache and still heavy bleeding. :( 

I'm going to be so paranoid next time I fall pregnant, I really don't like all the pain and heavy bleeding, let alone the miscarriage itself! :cry:

I have to baby sit today, not really in the mood.


----------



## brenn09

:hugs:

I imagine babysitting is the last thing you're up for! I hope you never find out what has caused this, then and your next one is your sticky one :hugs:


----------



## teacup

I saw the doctor yesterday who suggested I had some routine blood tests just to check for any problems, so I have made an appointment for January. She offered me a scan, but I said I think everything is okay as I hadn't had any bad pains that day. So she said to come back for a scan if I'm still bleeding in a week.

She said they don't normally investigate further unless you have three miscarriages, so I suppose I'll have to wait until I have another one before I find out why. :( She also said there are things they can do to help support a pregnancy early on, so I think she meant progesterone pills maybe. 

Perhaps if I fall pregnant again I'll ask for the progesterone pills? :shrug: I heard they don't do any harm but can help prevent another hormone related miscarriage. 

She asked me if I was okay about everything in myself and I just broke down crying (embarrassing!) :blush: I said I felt fine, but it's just a bit raw still so I'm a bit emotional. :cry:

How are things with you? Are you all ready for Christmas? I've finished my Christmas shopping already, was very organised this year! x


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I saw the doctor yesterday who suggested I had some routine blood tests just to check for any problems, so I have made an appointment for January. She offered me a scan, but I said I think everything is okay as I hadn't had any bad pains that day. So she said to come back for a scan if I'm still bleeding in a week.
> 
> She said they don't normally investigate further unless you have three miscarriages, so I suppose I'll have to wait until I have another one before I find out why. :( She also said there are things they can do to help support a pregnancy early on, so I think she meant progesterone pills maybe.
> 
> Perhaps if I fall pregnant again I'll ask for the progesterone pills? :shrug: I heard they don't do any harm but can help prevent another hormone related miscarriage.
> 
> She asked me if I was okay about everything in myself and I just broke down crying (embarrassing!) :blush: I said I felt fine, but it's just a bit raw still so I'm a bit emotional. :cry:
> 
> How are things with you? Are you all ready for Christmas? I've finished my Christmas shopping already, was very organised this year! x

I would definitely ask for any pills they might give you to keep your next pregnancy going! I've had a couple of friends IRL on them and many on here, so it seems like something worth trying!

Of course you cried! That is completely normal, you've had a lot to process and I'm sure you're not the only one to do that! 

I've still not finished my Christmas shopping! :dohh: We are planning on getting done on Sunday. 

25 weeks today, I'm in disbelief! Only 15 weeks or 105 days to go!! After Christmas/New Years, we are getting everything ready for our little girl! We have so much to do!!! I'm freaking out a bit :haha:


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! How are you? Did you have a good Christmas? Happy New Year! :happydance:

I'm reaaaally broody now. :( I don't think I even ovulated this time because I didn't get a positive opk (and then ran out of opks at about cycle day 21) and I also haven't had my usual tender boobs since cycle day 18 - in fact I've had no symptoms at all! 

If I'm not pregnant this time - which I very much doubt I am - then I'll be really trying next cycle! So fed up of this now! I've been pregnant twice in the last 4 months and all I have to show for it is a chubby tummy. :cry: I'm usually quite a slim build but since the miscarriages I have grown a spare tyre. 

I have my blood tests on Monday just to check everything is okay hormone wise. Maybe the results might find a reason for the miscarriages, but my doctor said they usually find no reason. 

How are things going with you and your little baby girl? You will be meeting her in just a few months! :happydance:

My sister had a baby boy yesterday, her second baby. Not really helping my broodiness! x


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! How are you? Did you have a good Christmas? Happy New Year! :happydance:
> 
> I'm reaaaally broody now. :( I don't think I even ovulated this time because I didn't get a positive opk (and then ran out of opks at about cycle day 21) and I also haven't had my usual tender boobs since cycle day 18 - in fact I've had no symptoms at all!
> 
> If I'm not pregnant this time - which I very much doubt I am - then I'll be really trying next cycle! So fed up of this now! I've been pregnant twice in the last 4 months and all I have to show for it is a chubby tummy. :cry: I'm usually quite a slim build but since the miscarriages I have grown a spare tyre.
> 
> I have my blood tests on Monday just to check everything is okay hormone wise. Maybe the results might find a reason for the miscarriages, but my doctor said they usually find no reason.
> 
> How are things going with you and your little baby girl? You will be meeting her in just a few months! :happydance:
> 
> My sister had a baby boy yesterday, her second baby. Not really helping my broodiness! x

Our Christmas was pretty nice, but I ended up very sick with bronchitis and (unrelated) a UTI the day after Christmas, so I missed two of our family celebrations the weekend after :dohh:

On Christmas and the day after, I had a LOT of braxton hicks contractions. I mean, a LOT. I called the doc Friday morning, the first morning they were open and they had me come in. I had a UTI and was "mildly" dehydrated, causing the braxton hicks. That afternoon, I started coughing, and had a sore throat! Monday, after a terrible weekend feeling AWFUL, I had to go back to the doc to get a second antibiotic to fight off that infection! I was sick from Friday to Wednesday, and called in sick every day! I am still sick, but just a cough and sore throat, stuffy nose now. Being that sick while preggo isn't great, I couldn't take any cough syrup or any of the good make you sleep right through it meds!

Happy New Years to you, too! 2014 is off to a great start, we got the crib up and sorted quite a bit of our house, which is still a mess from the move. We have 1/2 a garage left to unpack, hopefully we'll get it done in the next few weeks. We have our baby shower, maternity pics, and 3d/4d ultrasound coming up in the next 4 weeks so we're going to be really busy but I am feeling some serious nesting urges to get this house in order before baby makes her appearance!

The cycle I fell pg, I didn't think I was going to ovulate and ovulated late, so maybe you're just having a wacky cycle? There is still hope! FXed you ovulated without knowing it! 

I'm so glad you got some hormone testing done- friend of mine just had a blood disorder causing hers, a pill was all she needed until she fell pg, then she just needed injections! Easily fixed and she got pregnant the first month! I hope you are either perfect or have just a little hormonal problem! 

All the babies around you, including me, have to be making the broody worse! I'm sorry, teacup! I really hated being around preggos/babies until we got pregnant. I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone, and I definitely understand it so please keep venting to me, I'm here for you! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! How are you? :flower:

I am on cycle day 40! :wacko: My AF isn't showing after the last miscarriage, and I have done two tests - both BFN so I'm sure it's just my confused hormones after the mc that have delayed it. It's really frustrating because I want to start on the next cycle and look forward but I'm stuck in limbo! 

My blood tests came back normal, but I am waiting on one other (I forgot to phone today). So I'm guessing I have just had bad luck with two pregnancies having chromosome issues maybe. If I miscarry a third time then the doc will finally do some proper tests to find out whats wrong.


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! How are you? :flower:
> 
> I am on cycle day 40! :wacko: My AF isn't showing after the last miscarriage, and I have done two tests - both BFN so I'm sure it's just my confused hormones after the mc that have delayed it. It's really frustrating because I want to start on the next cycle and look forward but I'm stuck in limbo!
> 
> My blood tests came back normal, but I am waiting on one other (I forgot to phone today). So I'm guessing I have just had bad luck with two pregnancies having chromosome issues maybe. If I miscarry a third time then the doc will finally do some proper tests to find out whats wrong.

I've been doing well, baby girl is growing wildy, causing me to have shortness of breath and terribly bad heartburn! She has been flipping and moving a lot which is normal but she is getting so big it hurts!! Third trimester insomnia is kicking my tush and I've been having a ton of headaches. All in all, it has been wonderful!! I can't believe she'll be here in the next 10 weeks or so! Our first baby shower is tomorrow, and I can't wait for it! I'm so ready to get our house done so we can have it all done and be ready for her! 

I'm glad your blood results were normal, I hope AF has shown for you this week! :hugs: I truly hope you don't need any more tests! 

I have a baby shower for a friend today, so I'm off for the day! Let me know how you're doing, teacup!


----------



## brenn09

I was just wondering how you're doing, checking in with my buddy!! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I was just wondering how you're doing, checking in with my buddy!! :hugs:

Hi Brenn! I'm ill at the moment - I have tonsilitus. Just in time for the weekend! :cry: I had a positive opk on Tuesday, and despite me feeling quite ill OH and I BD'd! So hope we caught the egg. I'll be testing next Friday! 

How are you? I hope you and baby are well! :flower: Anything special planned for Valentines day? OH and I are going out for a curry (if I don't feel too ill!).


----------



## teacup

Cautiously excited... 

10/11 dpo:



11/12 dpo:



Potential due date is 5th November, which is 9 days after my birthday! My birthday is 9 days after my OH's birthday so that will be funny if all our birthdays will be 9 days apart! 

How are you? Any news? I hope you and your baby girl are well. :flower:


----------



## brenn09

Ohh, that is so exciting!! I'm so happy for you, what great BFPs! Congrats, Nov is a lovely month to be due, my bday is in Nov too! 

We are doing well, at home due to a UTI and contractions today but they have eased off a lot. Apparently UTIs are super easy for me to get, as this is my second time this pregnancy! I don't have any symptoms either, so that's weird! Anyway, we at doing well and she will be here before long! Measuring perfectly and chugging along! 

How are you? What symptoms do you have? FXed for you, teacup!


----------



## teacup

Symptoms wise, I have tender boobs which seem worse when I'm in bed at night, there is a little blood in my snot when I blow my nose, strange little twinges in my lower back area and hips, bloating, and very hungry all the time. 

I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning and I'm going to ask for an early scan, for about 7 weeks. I've been feeling very anxious because of what happened with my two previous pregnancies. But at least I had a nice dark positive line this time, my previous pregnancies I had very faint positives. 

Sorry to hear you have been getting BH lots! I hope your baby girl waits a little longer before greeting you both. I hope your UTI clears up too! xx


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Symptoms wise, I have tender boobs which seem worse when I'm in bed at night, there is a little blood in my snot when I blow my nose, strange little twinges in my lower back area and hips, bloating, and very hungry all the time.
> 
> I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning and I'm going to ask for an early scan, for about 7 weeks. I've been feeling very anxious because of what happened with my two previous pregnancies. But at least I had a nice dark positive line this time, my previous pregnancies I had very faint positives.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have been getting BH lots! I hope your baby girl waits a little longer before greeting you both. I hope your UTI clears up too! xx

I'm on bedrest! You're probably going to get tired of all my posting now :dohh: Did you get the early scan you wanted? 

Obviously the BH and contractions have not gone, because that is why I'm on rest until next week but my UTI is gone! I thought maybe it was the UTI causing the BHs but nope! They were very frequent yesterday, even when I walked/bathed/laid. Everything caused them :dohh: They're noticeably slower today though, so bedrest is exactly what she needed!

How is everything going? :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I'm on bedrest! You're probably going to get tired of all my posting now :dohh: Did you get the early scan you wanted?
> 
> Obviously the BH and contractions have not gone, because that is why I'm on rest until next week but my UTI is gone! I thought maybe it was the UTI causing the BHs but nope! They were very frequent yesterday, even when I walked/bathed/laid. Everything caused them :dohh: They're noticeably slower today though, so bedrest is exactly what she needed!
> 
> How is everything going? :hugs:

Glad you're resting Brenn! You're so close to meeting Brady now! :happydance: Have you got everything prepared? I'd love to see a pic of your nursery!

I wasn't allowed an early scan or blood tests. :x Doctors in the UK don't seem to give you special treatment unless you have had three miscarriages. I was super anxious last week worrying about miscarrying again but am just trying to think positively now. The doctor said that they tend to do scans from about 8 weeks now anyway (which I have never heard of, I have always been told 12 weeks). I have found a privately run clinic that can scan me early but it costs £95 plus we'd have to pay £20 for the train journey to get there. OH and I are off to Paris on the 20th March for 5 days, and I wanted to maybe get a scan the day before we go when I'll be at 7 weeks. But OH has said that there isn't much point if the doctor said I may be able to get a scan for free from around 8 weeks (I still don't believe my doctor on that one!). 

So I don't know what to do! I just don't want to be worrying when we're on our holiday, but then if I had a scan before I went then if it's bad news I would be worrying anyway! Although knowing bad news before we left would probably be better than randomly bleeding. 

Any advice? What would you do? :shrug: x


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Glad you're resting Brenn! You're so close to meeting Brady now! :happydance: Have you got everything prepared? I'd love to see a pic of your nursery!
> 
> I wasn't allowed an early scan or blood tests. :x Doctors in the UK don't seem to give you special treatment unless you have had three miscarriages. I was super anxious last week worrying about miscarrying again but am just trying to think positively now. The doctor said that they tend to do scans from about 8 weeks now anyway (which I have never heard of, I have always been told 12 weeks). I have found a privately run clinic that can scan me early but it costs £95 plus we'd have to pay £20 for the train journey to get there. OH and I are off to Paris on the 20th March for 5 days, and I wanted to maybe get a scan the day before we go when I'll be at 7 weeks. But OH has said that there isn't much point if the doctor said I may be able to get a scan for free from around 8 weeks (I still don't believe my doctor on that one!).
> 
> So I don't know what to do! I just don't want to be worrying when we're on our holiday, but then if I had a scan before I went then if it's bad news I would be worrying anyway! Although knowing bad news before we left would probably be better than randomly bleeding.
> 
> Any advice? What would you do? :shrug: x

I have some pics of the nursery, will get them uploaded asap! :happydance: Everything isn't quite prepared, but we only need a few bits like nb gowns to be completely ready. It is hard to get to the store to pick up the remainders when I'm supposed to be resting at home! :dohh:

My doc did a dating scan at 8 weeks, and no u/s at 12 weeks, so maybe that is what your doc does? I'm not sure what I would do, but I know what is going to happen will happen and knowing before hand that things are good would be nice but if they weren't going right that would just mess with your fun trip out of town... hmmm... 

I guess it depends on how easily you can give up the cash to do it. If it won't be a bother at all, go for it! If it would be at the cost of something else, I probably wouldn't do it. You can always save that cash up for a 4d ultrasound around 30 weeks! That is what we did, and it was amazing! She looks a lot like her daddy. :cloud9:

However, I have only had one possible miscarriage so I'm not sure I'm an unbiased person to talk to! It definitely makes this decision harder! :shrug: It is just frustrating your doc didn't just let you have an early scan. That seems awful, and it wouldn't hurt her/him to do it. :dohh:


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! Can't believe you are so close to meeting Brady now! If you have already lost your plug then labour can't be far away! Get lots of rest and I hope you have a quick labour. Don't forget to upload your nursery photos if you have a moment! How are you feeling?

I went for an early scan yesterday morning as I had a few cramps on one side that were worrying me. Luckily it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy, but the gestational sac was empty - not even a yolk sac inside it. I was meant to be 6 weeks yesterday. The midwife said that hopefully we'll be able to see more next week and that all pregnancies grow at different rates, so I'm praying things will be okay and baby will be there on Wednesday when I should be 7 weeks. I don't want to go through another miscarriage! This pregnancy seemed so different because I have had strong positive tests and got a '3+' on a clear blue digital when I turned 5 weeks. I really hope everything will be okay and that it's not a blighted ovum. :cry: xx


----------



## brenn09

I can't believe I forgot the nursery pics! Yes, I can but sheesh! I'm feeling fine, horrible contractions yesterday morning then nothing since, so false labor all the way! 

I'm praying this little bean is a sticky and slow growing LO! We saw very little at our 8 week ultrasound, just a blobby. They did see the pole, but we were two weeks past you, so that is probably why. I'm sure your little blobby is just fine, just not quite developed enough to be seen yet. :hugs:

I'll post pics later, but not on this post because that seems rude...


----------



## brenn09

I can't get the stupid nursery pics to upload, trying some different ways to do it. They say the pics are too big and it is a pain my butt!

Ultrasound tomorrow right? I hope you're feeling well, I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I can't get the stupid nursery pics to upload, trying some different ways to do it. They say the pics are too big and it is a pain my butt!
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow right? I hope you're feeling well, I'm thinking of you :hugs:

Thanks Brenn :hugs: really hoping baby has grown. Apparently a yolk sac normally appears at around 5.5 weeks, and I was only just 6 weeks which means only a couple of days after when they'd expect to see the yolk sac. I'm hoping baby took just a few more days to implant than I thought and that I'll see it tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on.

I hope everything is good with you? Shame you can't upload the nursery pics, I love pretty baby decorations! I've had my eye on some gorgeous cushions with vintage children's illustrations on. :blush: Will buy one if my scan goes well. x


----------



## teacup

GOOD NEWS! Baby was there with a blinking heartbeat and measured 6 weeks + 5 days! :dance: Estimated due date is 7th November. I can't believe how much can change in a week! The sonographer said 'You've been busy!'. We're off to Paris tomorrow, so pleased to be taking good news with us! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## brenn09

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you and little baby teacup!! Have a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## teacup

I'm over 10 weeks now! Been experiencing nausea since 7 weeks, just lots of food aversions and wretching (no actual vomiting thank goodness). I have a scan in 6 days which is my dating scan, they also check for any abnormalities, but I asked not to have the screening for Down's syndrome etc. Just thought that it wouldn't change anything except make me worry more. 

How are things going with Brady? :cloud9: Did your SIL also have her baby? Was it a boy or girl? I hope you're doing okay and managing to get some sleep. :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

Congrats on 10 weeks! You're so close to the second tri, which seemed the longest but is definitely easier! Yay!!! Sorry for the nausea/aversions! Are you having cravings?

She is doing well! She has thrush and I have a yeast infection on my nipples, so we are both on meds. Apparently I got it from disposable breast pads that were too fluffy and wouldn't stay dry no matter how often I changed them. Grrr. Ever since I started giving her the meds she has been crazy fussy and crying a lot during the day. I think it might be the meds, doc thinks she may have colic! I hope it isn't colic, I'm much too tired to do this for weeks- she is just so miserable the poor baby! 

She is asleep on my chest now and stretched out like she owns it :haha: 

My sil had a little boy 12 days before she came! He is adorable and also much bigger than she is! She weighed 7 lbs 3 oz today so finally past birth weight, just took 2 weeks 5 days! It doesn't feel like she is only 3 weeks old, seems like she has always been with us. 

Can't wait for the second trimester!!!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Congrats on 10 weeks! You're so close to the second tri, which seemed the longest but is definitely easier! Yay!!! Sorry for the nausea/aversions! Are you having cravings?
> 
> She is doing well! She has thrush and I have a yeast infection on my nipples, so we are both on meds. Apparently I got it from disposable breast pads that were too fluffy and wouldn't stay dry no matter how often I changed them. Grrr. Ever since I started giving her the meds she has been crazy fussy and crying a lot during the day. I think it might be the meds, doc thinks she may have colic! I hope it isn't colic, I'm much too tired to do this for weeks- she is just so miserable the poor baby!
> 
> She is asleep on my chest now and stretched out like she owns it :haha:
> 
> My sil had a little boy 12 days before she came! He is adorable and also much bigger than she is! She weighed 7 lbs 3 oz today so finally past birth weight, just took 2 weeks 5 days! It doesn't feel like she is only 3 weeks old, seems like she has always been with us.
> 
> Can't wait for the second trimester!!!

Aww sorry to hear you both have a yeast infection :-( I hope it's clearing up and not causing you any burning pain. :hugs: How is Brady feeling now? I hope she isn't crying so much now, poor girly. 

Yayy for your SIL having a baby boy! I bet him and Brady will be the best of play mates! :happydance:

I haven't really had much in the way of cravings, mainly just food aversions. Although recently I've really fancied coca cola, but I make sure I limit it to one only on special occasions! The wretching has been pretty bad the last week, if there is even the slightest foody smell in the kitchen I wretch. :sick: 

Have you had a good weekend? :flower: My Dad is staying this weekend and I was determined to cook him some bacon for breakfast, (I had to tell him he couldn't have eggs as the smell makes me ill!) as soon as I got the bacon out the packet I could smell the raw meat and I gagged about 6 times in a row! I had to tell him to cook it himself and run upstairs out of the smell zone! I think I'll just have to stay out of the kitchen, luckily OH is a great cook! :thumbup:

I have my scan on Wednesday! Only a few days away now! I'm quite nervous, but hoping all my wretching is a good sign things are going okay. Though the last few days I have had a slight pain on the lower left of my tummy which has worried me, it's only been occasional though and I'm hoping it's just caused by gas! :haha:


----------



## teacup

Hi Brenn! How are you and Brady doing? I'm 22 weeks on Wednesday! :happydance: We had our 20 week scan a couple of weeks ago and everything is going well! :happydance:
Here is a pic of it! Any gender guesses? We decided to stay team yellow! 



Any tips on what to buy and when to buy? We have started clearing out what is going to be the babies room, I can't wait for it to look all cute! 

I hope you are both well! :flower:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! How are you and Brady doing? I'm 22 weeks on Wednesday! :happydance: We had our 20 week scan a couple of weeks ago and everything is going well! :happydance:
> Here is a pic of it! Any gender guesses? We decided to stay team yellow!
> 
> View attachment 779885
> 
> 
> Any tips on what to buy and when to buy? We have started clearing out what is going to be the babies room, I can't wait for it to look all cute!
> 
> I hope you are both well! :flower:

I never saw this!!! I'm so sorry, I still get on to read updates although I rarely post as I'm so busy! 

I definitely get a girl vibe! I'm almostalways wrong though so maybe it will be a boy :haha:

I can't believe you're over 27 weeks! It is just flying by for me lol!! How are you feeling and doing?? Its so close yet so far!! 

I definitely suggest that you buy sooner rather than later. We left it late and I was so big then on bed rest that things didn't get done the way I wanted them to... but also, you will not care at all once she or he gets here! The super nicely set up nursery and neatly pressed and put up clothing all gets pretty torn up quickly :haha: Our lo even got poop on the wall! Seriously. 

The lifesavers for me were: swaddles, breastpump and hands free bra for it, rock n play sleeper (she still sleeps in it next to our bed), lots of sleepers (footed onesies with zippers or snaps- idk what you may call them?), a GIGANTIC glass/cup with lid and straw (there is no thirst like a breasyfeeding mama's), boppy(maneuverable pillow would work fine though), and be sure to have at least a few newborn things- everyone told me I didn't need that stuff but it was all she wore for 2 months! A good calming lotion and Vaseline (for butt)for night- get a good bedtime routine going asap- it helps them keep night and day straight and lets them know when to sleep. It helps a ton when they get bigger to have it established already! I'm sure I have more so I will add later. Better than all of this though is: trust your instincts. One day, your gut will say one thing and you so or mil or someone will tell you another. Go with your instincts. A couple of times I ignored my instincts and did what they said and it just let to her being more upset and me feeling guilty for not listening to my mommy intuition! I no longer do that and have no qualms ignoring what anyone says :haha: 

I will check back in soon, can't wait to hear more about baby teacup!


----------



## teacup

Hi brenn! How are you and Brady? :flower: I've only got 4 and a half weeks to go now! :happydance: Very excited, and have all the baby clothes washed and put away. OH and I went to a lovely baby shop today and chose baby's coming home outfit - it's a cute sleeper with little foxes all over it. :cloud9: x


----------



## brenn09

That is so exciting! I can't believe how close it is for you or that I have a 6 month old baby :haha:

Truly, it is shocking! It seems like yesterday I was heartbroken because we couldn't ttc when we planned to and then blink here we are! 

Everyone always told me how hard it is, especially at first, but no one ever told me even though it is so hard you don't even notice at the time- you would do anything at all that your baby needs. Looking back I know it was hard but at the time I was so awestruck that I didn't have time to even think about it being hard so it didn't really feel that way. I was just so happy to be doing it! I'm telling you this because no one told me and at the end I was freaking out - why did we do this??? I'm not ready to be a mom :haha: I was so very wrong! 

Just remember, just when you think you can't do it another night/second... that is when baby will change. I promise! The day I thought I can't be pregnant a second longer or I will lose my mind, she came the next day. The night I thought I will lose my mind if I don't sleep more than 20 minutes before she is up again, she slept 4 straight hours. It's like they know our limits or something :haha:

It's so fun and then you blink and your big girl is babbling and sitting up and eating banana sweet potatoes mix and you're like when did this happen??? 

Don't forget to sit and hold the baby, for hours, just staring at him/her. I was told that many times and I did it every single day and I love those memories so much it hurts me. You're going to be a great mom!!!!!


----------



## teacup

Thanks Brenn! I went to a routine midwife appointment yesterday and the midwife thought that baby may be breech! She sent me for a scan today to check and baby is head down and engaged! :happydance: Despite the fact I was about to have a scan, the midwife and doc couldn't help themselves with prodding and poking me to guess beforehand. They press so hard and i thought it was all a little pointless they wanted to test themselves. :growlmad:

I'm pleased baby is in the right place, and I also asked the doc to check if there was enough amniotic fluid, and he looked and said there was. I warned him we didn't want it know the sex so he skilfully avoided that! It was tempting to not say anything, but after being team yellow this long and buying all neutral stuff I thought it would be annoying to find out at this stage! :haha:

I bought some handy travel sized toiletries for my hospital bag today. I need to get on and pack it now! Any tips on what to bring? Still don't have any loose nighties for labour, tried to find some cheapies in town but no luck! xx


----------



## brenn09

I just used the hospital gown, it was comfy and also the last thing on my mind during labor so if you don't find one it probably won't be a big deal. 

Make padsicles before you go- plenty of how-tos online and if you have a vaginal birth they are so very much the most amazing thing. I prepared a ton beforehand and it was so nice to come home and put one on. They were so wonderful!!

I packed a super comfy, luxurious outfit for coming home, in black. Take a nursing bra, one that is adjustable as you won't know when you milk will come in. Face wipes, so you don't have to stand to wash over the sink. Hair bands, chapstick, snacks, bathroom toiletries, electronics and chargers, hubby outfit and sleeping attire. Pads, self care products are usually provided by the hospital so pack some but just a couple. Our hospital only had size 1 diapers and she was way way way too small for them so we were grateful for packing a handful of nb diapers for her. 

For baby, I packed outfits in two sizes, small diapers, take home outfit, hair brush, socks booties and gloves and hats, two swaddlers since we didn't know which she would like. We packed all the baby essentials like diaper cream but of course we didn't need it! Everything baby needs is provided by the hospital. 

That's pretty much it, I didn't take much. I hoped for and packed for a vaginal birth and we lived close enough that oh could come home if I had to stay longer than overnight. Have a packing list on top of your go bags, it will help you to pack everything when oh is freaking out and you are double guessing yourself about being in labor (YOU WILL KNOW.) I mean for the things like chargers and toothbrush that you can't pack until the day of. 

I can't think of any one item at the hospital I couldn't live without. We were there less than 36 hours. When we got home, the squirt bottle from the hospital and numbing spray (dermoplast) along with the padsicles were essential. Also, your husband should be prepared to wait on you hand and foot just because you deserve it. When he sees what you do though, it won't be an issue. He won't ever be able to help you enough because he is so impressed with what you did! 

Vaginally I was sore and bled but it wasn't terrible. May be different for you of course but that aspect was the easiest to deal with I think. Just be prepared! Padsicles made it all a lot easier to take. 

Also, do research on breastfeeding. Lots, before baby, if you plan on it. Plan on how to deal with engorgment if you don't want to bf- because it is a killer at first. Having a supportive pediatrician helped us, because she was little and grew slowly and he never told me to supplement and told me she was perfect even if slow to grow. He did bring us in for extra weight checks to monitor her but I have had several friends with slow to grow babies who were told to supplement and then they dried up, of course because they weren't nursing like they needed to for their supply! 

I can't think of anything else to pack, or necessary for the first days. Just daddy baby and you! 

I had bad postpartum anxiety, just remember to monitor yourself, ask for help and remember that it will pass! If it goes on past two weeks, call your doc and get some help!


----------



## teacup

My waters broke at 4am this morning, went into hospital at 6am for them to check me and am back at home now waiting for things to get going! Have bad period pain in my back and I keep gushing more and more water. Gonna try to get some sleep now, but hospital said to come back at 10pm if things haven't progressed as they'll probably want to give me something to get my contractions going properly. They were every 5 mins at the hospital but not very painful so they want to wait until I'm more obviously in labour before checking my cervix because of the risk of introducing infection. So exciting that I'll be meeting my baby in the next 24 hours! xx


----------



## brenn09

Oh I'm so excited your lovely baby girl is here!!!! I can't believe I didn't see this before. How is everyone? I'm sure you were fantastic, I can't wait to hear the details!!!!! Congratulations mama!!


----------

